# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  تحليل مؤشر الداوجونز  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## عياد

أنا فتحت هذا الموضوع الجديد لأنه كما نحلل اسهم لكي نشتري فيها يجب ان نحلل مؤشرات السوق لمعرفة اتجاه السوق الذي بشكل او باخر قد يؤثر في حركة اسهمنا  . انا لن احلل في هذا الموضوع ولكن اريد تحليل لمؤشرات النازداك ( لقطاع التكنولوجيا ) ومؤشر الداوجونز ( لقطاع الصناعة)   من يبدأ ؟!!!

----------


## د. محمد أبوبكر عثمان

:Big Grin:  ابدأ انت ياعيـــاد نتلمس خطاك  بعدين ننطلق   :Boxing:

----------


## د. محمد أبوبكر عثمان

:Big Grin:  طيب مامدام مش عايز تبدأ  ابدأ انا بقطاع الصناعة  وانت كمل الباقي  وصححني فيما اقول   :Stick Out Tongue:    DOW JONES INDUSTRIAL AVERAGE IN  DJI  على الشارت الاسبوعي نجد ان الاتجاه صاعد  الاسبوع الماضي هبط المؤشر ليلامس مستويات الدعم عند12977 والتي تمثل على شارت اليومي مستويات 50% فايبوناتشي  مطلع هذا الاسبوع ارتفع المؤشر ليلامس اعلى نقطة له كانت عند مستويات 13361,4 والتي تمثل مستويات 38,2 % واغلق دونها  النظرة المتوقعة من ناحية فنية  قد نشهد صعودا محتملا للمؤشر من مناطق 50% فايبوناتشي الحالية او من مناطق 61,8 الاقوى  نسعد بارائكم  محمد

----------


## عياد

تحليل مميز يادكتور باقي النازداك  وفي انتظار وليد اللي شكله ماتابع جلسة اليوم  :Angry Smile:    تقبلوا خالص ودي

----------


## د. محمد أبوبكر عثمان

:Ongue:  في انتظار وليــــــــــد

----------


## وليد الحلو

اسف التأخير يا حبايبنا  السبب فى التأخير انى كنت بدور على الـSymbols بتاع المؤشرات  انا عرفت ان الداو جونز $INDU  ياريت تقولولنا بقية السيمبولز بتاعه المؤشرات  بالنسبه للداو جونز مش شايف حاجة واضحه بس هو قدامه مقاومتين على المدى القريب 13550 و 13800 موضحيين فى الشارت  و اول دعم عند 12875  بمعنى اصح اى هبوط للمؤشر هيأخدنا لهذا الدعم و الله اعلم     ودى و تقديرى

----------


## عياد

تحليل أكثر من رائع ياشباب   بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عياد

بالمناسبة ياوليد رموز المؤشرات كالتالي   النازداك      COMPQ$ الداوجونز         INDU$ نايس               NYA$ ستاندرد & بورد   SPX$  تقبل خالص ودي وتقديري

----------


## بروووكر

بارك الله فيكم متابعين،،  ،،،

----------


## faissal

ودي من عندي 
حيث تم اصطياد السعر 
من عند
13049 
للداون جونز

----------


## عياد

> ودي من عندي 
> حيث تم اصطياد السعر 
> من عند
> 13049 
> للداون جونز

 أهلا بك عزيزي  تسلم ايدك فعلا الفراشة واضحة على الداو   واضح انك مش راح تقدر تصبر الى ان ترجع من سوريا  :Wink Smile:   ألف ألف مبروك لأخوك وبالرفاء والبنين

----------


## faissal

[quote=عياد;487133]أهلا بك عزيزي  تسلم ايدك فعلا الفراشة واضحة على الداو   واضح انك مش راح تقدر تصبر الى ان ترجع من سوريا  :Wink Smile:    ألف ألف مبروك لأخوك وبالرفاء والبنين[/quoteالنموذج ده كنت تناقشت به مع الاخ سمير   
ايه رايك

----------


## faissal

الله يبارك اخي عياد

----------


## faissal

اخر التطورات
12809 
الى مزيد ان شاء الله

----------


## عياد

> اخر التطورات
> 12809 
> الى مزيد ان شاء الله

 أهلا أخي العزيز فيصل   أتفق معاك في توقعك للهبوط من خلال الفراشات حيث شكل المؤشر على الويكلي نموذج دبل توب وهو أحد النماذج العاكسة للاتجاه ( الصاعد السابق) بعد عامين من الصعود ( 2006 - 2007 ) وخلال الاسبوع الحالي تم كسر خط العنق وفي انتظار تأكيد هذا الكسر بالاغلاق يوم اخر تحت خط العنق ، كما انه خلال الاسبوع استطاع الهبوط ايضا ووالاغلاق تحت متوسط 50 يوم والهدف هو 12000 تقريبا مبدئيا   تقبل خالص تحياتي   عيــاد

----------


## عياد

اسمحوا لي ياشباب بتغيير عنوان الموضوع الى تحليل مؤشر الدواجونز لأن معظم حديثنا هنا على الداو

----------


## د. محمد أبوبكر عثمان

نهاية جلسة الجمعة Black Friady 23-11- 2007  تميزت الجلسة بقصر فترة التداول (3ساعات) واغلق الموشر اليومي على ارتفاع بمقدار 181,84 نقطة = 1,42% لكن لم تكن تلك الارتفاعات كافية لتعويض خسائر الاسبوع المنصرم .  فنياً  لايزال الاتجاه صاعد على المدى المتوسط والبعيد حاليا السعر يقف عند منطقة دعم 12875,1 والتي تمثل  مستويات 38,2 % فابيو مع التقائها بخط الترند الصاعد  كسر هذه المستويات قد يقودنا الى مزيد من الهبوط  الى مستويات 12497,7 والتي تمثل مستويات 50%  ثم مستويات 12043,9 ، والتي تمثل 61,8 %

----------


## د. محمد أبوبكر عثمان

وول ستريت تغلق مرتفعة بدعم أسهم التجزئة والبنوك Fri Nov 23, 2007 11:36 PM GMT  نيويورك (رويترز) - انتعشت سوق الاسهم الامريكية في جلسة مختصرة يوم الجمعة مع استفادة أسهم متاجر التجزئة مثل تارجت من انطلاق موسم التسوق للعطلات في حين تلقت البنوك الكبرى دعما من مؤشرات على احراز تقدم في خطة لتخفيف الضغط عن سوق الائتمان. وارتفعت أسهم جيه.بي مورجان تشيس وبنك اوف امريكا وسيتي جروب جميعها أكثر من اثنين بالمئة. وأفادت صحيفة وول ستريت جورنال أن البنوك الثلاثة التي تقود جهودا لاقامة صندوق عملاق لتخفيف المشكلات في سوق الائتمان من المتوقع أن تطلب دعم اخرين في القطاع. وكان حجم التداول هزيلا في جلسة مختصرة. وأغلقت أسواق المال الامريكية يوم الخميس بمناسبة عيد الشكر. ويوم الاربعاء عانت الاسهم من خسائر حادة بسبب المخاوف حيال سوق الائتمان وقطاع الاسكان. وارتفع مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الامريكية الكبرى 84 ر181 نقطة أي بما يعادل 1.42 في المئة ليغلق عند 12980.88 نقطة. وصعد مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز 500 الاوسع نطاقا 23.93 نقطة أو 69 ر1 في المئة مسجلا 1440.70 نقطة. وزاد مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه أسهم شركات التكنولوجيا 34.45 نقطة أو 1.34 في المئة ليصل الى 2596.60 نقطة. ورغم مكاسب يوم الجمعة ختم داو جونز معاملات الاسبوع منخفضا 1.5 في المئة في حين تراجع ستاندرد اند بورز 1.2 في المئة وهبط ناسداك 1.5 في المئة. وجرى تداول نحو 669 مليون سهم في بورصة نيويورك للاوراق المالية وهو انخفاض كبير عن المتوسط يوم الجمعة البالغ 1.84 مليار سهم في حين بلغ حجم التداول في ناسداك 786 مليون سهم مقارنة مع متوسط يومي بلغ 2.02 مليار سهم العام الماضي. وفاق عدد الاسهم الرابحة نظيرتها الخاسرة بنحو خمسة الى واحد في بورصة نيويورك وبأكثر من ثلاثة الى واحد في ناسداك. وارتفعت أسهم جيه.بي مورجان ثلاثة بالمئة الى 41.90 دولار. وصعد سهم بنك اوف أمريكا 2.4 في المئة الى 43.13 دولار في حين زاد سيتي جروب 2 ر3 في المئة الى 31.70 دولار. وفي قطاع متاجر التجزئة ارتفعت أسهم جيه.سي بيني التي خفضت الاسبوع الماضي توقعاتها لموسم العطلات 3.1 في المئة الى 41.30 دولار. وقفز سهم تارجت 5.7 في المئة الى 57.17 دولار. وصعدت أسهم بوينج 2.4 في المئة الى 89.54 دولار بعدما قال الرئيس التنفيذي لمنافستها بوينج ان ضعف الدولار هو "تهديد لحياة" شركة صناعة الطائرات الاوروبية

----------


## faissal

اخي عياد لو تصلح عناون الموضوع
من حليل
الى تحليل  
سقطت التاء سهوا

----------


## عياد

> اخي عياد لو تصلح عناون الموضوع
> من حليل
> الى تحليل  
> سقطت التاء سهوا

 تم ياعزيزي التعديل وعذرا للخطأ المطبعي  تقبل خالص ودي وتقديري

----------


## سبح الله

السلام عليكم  ورحمه الله وبركاته   
اعتقد  ان السوق الامريكي خطير جدا   خصوصا  انه كون خمس موجات من درجه السوبر سايكل 
 لاحظ  في الصعود الاخير الى قمه 13  الف نقطه  كان الفوليوم عالي جدا  دلاله  على تصريف قوي   استغلال  لخفظ سعر الفائده  
 اعتذر عن  وضع الشارت  وسوف اضعه لاحقا ان سمح لي الوقت  انشاء الله 
 شكرا

----------


## د. محمد أبوبكر عثمان

نيويورك (رويترز) - فتحت الاسهم الامريكية على تغيرات طفيفة يوم الاثنين فيما وازن خفض تصنيف سهم مصرف اتش.اس.بي.سي واسعار النفط القريبة من مستوى 98 دولارا للبرميل التفاؤل بشان بداية قوية لموسم التسوق قبل عطلة عيد الميلاد. وهبط مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الامريكية الكبرى 15.04 نقطة أي بما يعادل 0.12 في المئة الى 12965.84 نقطة. وهبط مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز 500 الاوسع نطاقا 2.28 نقطة أو 0.16 في المئة الى 1438.42 نقطة. وزاد مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه أسهم شركات التكنولوجيا 1.22 نقطة أو 0.05 في المئة الى 2597.82 نقطة

----------


## عياد

> نيويورك (رويترز) - فتحت الاسهم الامريكية على تغيرات طفيفة يوم الاثنين فيما وازن خفض تصنيف سهم مصرف اتش.اس.بي.سي واسعار النفط القريبة من مستوى 98 دولارا للبرميل التفاؤل بشان بداية قوية لموسم التسوق قبل عطلة عيد الميلاد. وهبط مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الامريكية الكبرى 15.04 نقطة أي بما يعادل 0.12 في المئة الى 12965.84 نقطة. وهبط مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز 500 الاوسع نطاقا 2.28 نقطة أو 0.16 في المئة الى 1438.42 نقطة. وزاد مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه أسهم شركات التكنولوجيا 1.22 نقطة أو 0.05 في المئة الى 2597.82 نقطة

 أهلا بالغالي ( مان من السودان ) :Asvc:   تسلم ايدك على المتابعة اللصيقة والدقيقة للداو اللي مش عارف يتحرك بعيدا عن الرقابة  :Wink Smile:   ايه أخبار سهمك الياهو وأخبار محفظتك طمني   محبك عيـــاد

----------


## مضارب محترف

سؤال لاهل الخبرة  لغاية الان نستطيع ان نقول بأن هناك سيطرة على الهبوط الجنوني أي اننا لم نلاحظ هبوط غير مسيطر عليه  فهل يمكن ان نشهد هبوط مفاجىء حوالي 1000 نقطة بجلسة واحدة او او جلستين وماهي بوادر هذا الهبوط

----------


## د. محمد أبوبكر عثمان

جلسة الاربعاء 28 - 11- 2007 مـ  مؤشر الداو جونز يغلق على ارتفاع بمقدار331,01 نقطة  نيويورك (رويترز) - قفزت الاسهم الامريكية يوم الاربعاء مدعومة بتزايد التوقعات لان يخفض البنك المركزي الامريكي اسعار الفائدة الشهر القادم وهو ما اعطى دفعة لاسهم شركات الخدمات المالية لليوم الثاني في حين ساعد هبوط اسعار النفط على انحسار القلق من ارتفاع تكاليف الطاقة. وأغلق مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الامريكية الكبرى مرتفعا 331.01 نقطة أي بنسبة 2.55 في المئة الي 13289.45 نقطة فيما صعد مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز الاوسع نطاقا 40.79 نقطة أو 2.86 في المئة ليغلق على 1469.02 نقطة وقفز مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه اسهم التكنولوجيا 82.11 نقطة أو 3.18 في المئة ليغلق على 2662.91 نقطة __________________________________________________  ___  فنيــــــــــــــــاً   مستويات 38,2 % تثبت قوتها ولازالت النظرة ايجابيه في اتجاه الصعود

----------


## حسن السيد

بعض الشارتات التى ارفقت بالامس فى منتدى الجيران لمعرفة اتجاه الداوجونزلتحديد اتجاه ازواج الين والمجنون بالخصوص والحمد لله تم الوصول الى الهدف بالتمام والكمال قلت ارفقها هنا حتى تعم الاستفاده على الجميع ملحوظه : معرفة اتجاه الداو جونز معناه معرفة اتجاه الباوند ين .. وازواج الين عمومابالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## عياد

> بعض الشارتات التى ارفقت بالامس فى منتدى الجيران لمعرفة اتجاه الداوجونزلتحديد اتجاه ازواج الين والمجنون بالخصوص والحمد لله تم الوصول الى الهدف بالتمام والكمال قلت ارفقها هنا حتى تعم الاستفاده على الجميع ملحوظه : معرفة اتجاه الداو جونز معناه معرفة اتجاه الباوند ين .. وازواج الين عمومابالتوفيق للجميع

 تحليل رائع جدا يادكتور حسين

----------


## د. محمد أبوبكر عثمان

نيويورك (رويترز) - فتحت الاسهم الامريكية على ارتفاع يوم الاثنين مدعومة بأسهم القطاع المالي بعد أنباء عن أكبر عملية ضخ اموال من جانب مستثمرين في احد البنوك الكبرى. وارتفع مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الامريكية الكبرى 34.39 نقطة أي ما يعادل 0.25 في المئة ليصل الى 13659.97 نقطة. وزاد مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز 500 الاوسع نطاقا 2.40 نقطة أو 0.16 في المئة مسجلا 1507.06 نقطة. وصعد مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه أسهم شركات التكنولوجيا 1.73 نقطة أو 0.06 في المئة الى 2707.89 نقطة. 
_______________________________

----------


## عياد

استطاع المؤشر التراجع حتى مستوى الدعم 13100 والذي يمثل فايبوناتشي 61.8% من موجة الصعود الأخيرة ( من 12718 الى 13791 ) الا انه بدأ في الارتداد من هذا المستوى بقوة     تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  عيـــاد

----------


## ihossny

*  ده بقى النموذج الاول وهو فى طور التكوين ولايمكن الاعتماد عليه الا بعد كسر خط العنق
و هو نموذج رأس وكتفين وهو طبعا انعكاسى بس الاول يكسر خط العنق المرسوم بالاصفر دعوه للتأمل و انتظار الكسر من عدمه*

----------


## ihossny

وده بقى التانى الا وهو المثلث المتماثل وهو استمرارى بس نفس الكلام لسه مش كسر من فوق ولا من تحت حسب الخطين الاصفرا(والعياذ بالله اصفر مرسومه مش حاجه اصفرا للشرب)
وده يحدد نوع الاتجاه بعده 
و على هذين النموذجين لازم نتفرج و نشوف اى واحد منهم سيتحقق لأن النموذج مش بيكون نموذج من غير كسر 
دعونا ننتظر الكسر و نحدد اتجاه و نصاحب الاتجاه ده

----------


## محمد اسماعيل

بسم الله الرحمن الريحم  السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  هذه وجهة نظري في مؤشر الداو جونز للأسهم الأمريكية على المدى المتوسط.

----------


## hadi75m

وهذا راى المتواضع على فريم الديلى النماذج التاليه  نموذج راس وكتفين هدفه 14626  الدخول بعد كسر 13635 والتى تمثل خط العنق + 61.8%     نموذج بيرش بترفلاى واكتمال النموذج عند 14583 وهو تقريبا نفس هدف الرأس والكتفين  وقد يمتد الى 15000     والله اعلى واعلم

----------


## ihossny

اخوانى الاعزاء الاستاذ هادى و الاستاذ محمد و الله ذكرتونى بأخ لى فى البورصه المصريه كنا فاتحين باب فى منتدى للبورصه المصريه وكان النقاش فقط للذين يفهمون فى التحليل مش لازم يكونو محترفين بس على القل يفهمو الشارت بدون كلام و يفهم وجه نظر صاحب السارت ياريت لو نعمل هنا كده كل واحد يحط وجه نظره على شارت و نشوف الموضوع ايه على العموم الله ينور عليكم و معلش هنام الان لأنى لسه جاى من بره ومش قادر ولى عوده معكم بإذن الله تعالى غد ا و شكرا على المجهود الرائع

----------


## عياد

موضوع شيق ورائع ياجماعة وبالفعل مؤشر الداو جونز الان اصبح محيرا

----------


## عياد

> بسم الله الرحمن الريحم  السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  هذه وجهة نظري في مؤشر الداو جونز للأسهم الأمريكية على المدى المتوسط.

   محمد صديقي العزيز  :Icon26:   بجد مفاجئة حلو والله  :Good:   وجهة نظر سليمة على المدى المتوسط واتفق معها تماما ولكن اعتقد ان الاهداف ستكون ابعد من 12000   تقبل خالص تحياتي  محبك عيــاد

----------


## ihossny

كل شىء وارد طبعا بس الاول نشوف كسر العنق للراس ام ودنين وبعده نعيش بس سؤالى للاستاذ عياد ما مدى تأثر بورصلت المنطقه وخاصه المصريه بالداو؟ وليله زى العسل للكل

----------


## عياد

> وده بقى التانى الا وهو المثلث المتماثل وهو استمرارى بس نفس الكلام لسه مش كسر من فوق ولا من تحت حسب الخطين الاصفرا(والعياذ بالله اصفر مرسومه مش حاجه اصفرا للشرب) وده يحدد نوع الاتجاه بعده  و على هذين النموذجين لازم نتفرج و نشوف اى واحد منهم سيتحقق لأن النموذج مش بيكون نموذج من غير كسر  دعونا ننتظر الكسر و نحدد اتجاه و نصاحب الاتجاه ده

   اخي العزيز حسني  اسمح لي ان اختلف معك  في طريقة رسم المثلث فعندما يكون المثلث في نهاية الاتجاه الصاعد تكون البداية من أعلى والخط السفلي يكون ضمن النطاق الخط العلوي  كما في الصورة المرفقة .  فهل تتفق معي في ذلك ؟ .  تقبل خالص ودي وتقديري   محبك عيــاد

----------


## عياد

طيب مارأيكم في هذا الدايفرجنس

----------


## ihossny

انا طبعا مع حضرتك بس الموضوع ده كان فيه اختلافات كثيره بس طبعا علشان يكون المثل صحيح يكون زو ما حضرتك راسم علشان حتى توقيع المستهدف حضرتك اصح الله ينور بجد مش ركزت كويس وشكرا على التصحيح و للامان يبقى اللى تحت ده خط ترند فقط

----------


## عياد

> **  *ده بقى النموذج الاول وهو فى طور التكوين ولايمكن الاعتماد عليه الا بعد كسر خط العنق* *و هو نموذج رأس وكتفين وهو طبعا انعكاسى بس الاول يكسر خط العنق المرسوم بالاصفر دعوه للتأمل و انتظار الكسر من عدمه*

 اتفق تماما مع هذا النموذج وفي انتظار الاكتمال بكسر خط العنق وهو مايؤيده الدايفرجنس والتحليل الموجي ( ولا ننسى انه هناك ارتباط بين الداوجونز وزوج الباوند / ين الذي كون نفس النموذج ) . طبعا هذه رؤية للمدى المتوسط    تقبل خالص تحياتي  عيــاد

----------


## عياد

> كل شىء وارد طبعا بس الاول نشوف كسر العنق للراس ام ودنين وبعده نعيش بس سؤالى للاستاذ عياد ما مدى تأثر بورصلت المنطقه وخاصه المصريه بالداو؟ وليله زى العسل للكل

   أهلا أهلا  اعذرني أستاذ حسني لم اخذ بالي من المشاركة ( طيب كبر الخط ياراجل شوية  :Eh S(7):  ) . شوف انا كنت في نقاش مع أحد الاصدقاء حول هذه النقطة مين اللي سابق مين ؟ هل الداو بيسبق ام البورصة المصرية بتسبق ؟ .  خلي بالك احنا عملنا مستويات قياسية مع الداو ولكن البورصة سجلت مستوى قياسي جديد فهل يتأثر الداو ؟! وان كنت أرى بودار دبل توب على مؤشر CASE 30  انا وجهة نظري انهم هما السابقين دائما وصديقي وجهة نظره أننا نسبق الداو   فما رأيك انت ياباشا   أخوك عيــاد  وصباحك زي الفل

----------


## عياد

مرفق تشارت CASE 30  وقارنه مع المشاركة في هذا الموضوع  اضغط هنا

----------


## عياد

نيويورك (رويترز) - أغلقت مؤشرات الأسهم الأمريكية بلا تغير يذكر يوم الاربعاء بعد ان صعدت اسعار النفط الي أعلى مستوياتها في شهر وهو أعطى دفعة لاسهم شركات الطاقة عوضت خسائر لقطاع التجزئة اثارها خفض سلسلة متاجر تارجت توقعاتها للمبيعات . وأنهى مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي جلسة التداول مرتفعا 2.36 نقطة أي بنسبة 0.02 في المئة الي 13551.69 نقطة فيما اغلق مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز الاوسع نطاقا مرتفعا 1.21 نقطة أو 0.08 في المئة الي 1497.66 نقطة . وأغلق مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه اسهم التكنولوجيا مرتفعا 10.91 نقطة أو 0.40 في المئة الي 2724.41 نقطة

----------


## محمد اسماعيل

> محمد صديقي العزيز   بجد مفاجئة حلو والله   وجهة نظر سليمة على المدى المتوسط واتفق معها تماما ولكن اعتقد ان الاهداف ستكون ابعد من 12000   تقبل خالص تحياتي   محبك عيــاد

   السلام عليكم و رحمة الله  أهلا أهلا بيك مشرفنا الله يحفظك ........ شاكر ليك تعليقك المشجع  :Asvc:  :Asvc:   الداوجونز مشكلته الآن بالنسبة لؤ إنه عنده سيناريو بيقول إنه فعلا هيصحح على المدى المتوسط ثم يصعد من جديد مستهدفا مستوى 18000 نقطة و هذا ما أرجحه. أما السيناريو الآخر ينص على إنه أنهى موجته الصاعدة الدورية و يبدأ في الهبوط ليستهدف على المدى الإستراتيجي مستويات 7000 نقطة و هذا أستبعده (أعتقد في ظل تخفيض أسعار الفائدة المستمر سيستمر ضخ الأموال داخل أسواق الأسهم و السلع و هذا فعلا ما هو حادث في الذهب الآن).  هذا و الله أعلى و أعلم  أخوك محمد إسماعيل   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ihossny

الداو جونز الان يصنع شمعه حمرا كتأكيد للشمعه الدراجون فلاى دوجى الانكاسيه وكمان بيعمل قاع اقل من القاع السابق مستهدف مبدئيا الموفنج 200عند 13383 وبعده نرى ما سيحدث منتظرين القاع السبق عند 13092وفى حاله كسره يتجه مباشره لخط العنق للراس ام ودنين
ملحوظه : كل هذا بعد اغلاق شمعه اليوم حمراء   
بالتوفيق و الى الامام بإذن الله للجميع

----------


## عياد

> الداو جونز الان يصنع شمعه حمرا كتأكيد للشمعه الدراجون فلاى دوجى الانكاسيه وكمان بيعمل قاع اقل من القاع السابق مستهدف مبدئيا الموفنج 200عند 13383 وبعده نرى ما سيحدث منتظرين القاع السبق عند 13092وفى حاله كسره يتجه مباشره لخط العنق للراس ام ودنين ملحوظه : كل هذا بعد اغلاق شمعه اليوم حمراء    بالتوفيق و الى الامام بإذن الله للجميع

 بالفعل استاذ حسني اغلاق سيء جدا للدواجونز اليوم الخميس حيث اغلق دون مستوى متوسط خمسون يوما وبالقرب من متوسط 200 يوم

----------


## عياد

بنظرة قريبة لمؤشر الداوجونز فقد تراجع المؤشر بعد كسر خط الاتجاه الصاعد قصير المدى وهبوطه تحت مستوى الدعم ( الذي تحول الى مقاومة ) وعلى الرغم من ارتفاع المؤشر بالامس الا انه لم يستطع تجاوز مستوى المقاومة عند مستوى 13150 تقريبا وتراجع ليغلق بالقرب من سعر الافتتاح  . من ناحية المؤشرات الفنية فانها سلبية وهبط متوسط الخمسون يوما تحت متوسط المائتي يوم  . اذا لم يستطع المؤشر تجاوز المقاومة والارتفاع لاعادة اختبار الخط المكسور فان الدعم عند 12750 هو الهدف القادم .   ملاحظة : يترقب المستثمرون بيانات التوظيف الامريكية قبل افتتاح السوق  تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  عيــــاد

----------


## ihossny

الله ينور على حضرتك متابعه جيده و ان شا ء الله نشوف النهارده  ايه اللى هيحصل مع ما حدث مع بيانات ال النون فارم

----------


## مضارب محترف

> بنظرة قريبة لمؤشر الداوجونز فقد تراجع المؤشر بعد كسر خط الاتجاه الصاعد قصير المدى وهبوطه تحت مستوى الدعم ( الذي تحول الى مقاومة ) وعلى الرغم من ارتفاع المؤشر بالامس الا انه لم يستطع تجاوز مستوى المقاومة عند مستوى 13150 تقريبا وتراجع ليغلق بالقرب من سعر الافتتاح   . من ناحية المؤشرات الفنية فانها سلبية وهبط متوسط الخمسون يوما تحت متوسط المائتي يوم  . اذا لم يستطع المؤشر تجاوز المقاومة والارتفاع لاعادة اختبار الخط المكسور فان الدعم عند 12750 هو الهدف القادم .   ملاحظة : يترقب المستثمرون بيانات التوظيف الامريكية قبل افتتاح السوق  تقبلوا خالص تحياتي   عيــــاد

  :015:

----------


## TRIDER

بصراحه انا كنت متوقع ارتداد اليوم .. بس الضاهر التقارير جاءت سلبيه  :Regular Smile:  
وهذا تحليلي امس وكنت ناوي انزله بالمنتدى . . وفعلا من قال ان الخبر يقتل الشارت ..

----------


## عياد

السوق مبين عليه علامات الضعف ونزل بقوة حتى مستوى الدعم وسحب معاه كل الاسهم وتقريبا معظم الاسهم صالحة للشورت  . لنا عودة لتحليل المؤشر مع بداية الاسبوع ان شاء الله

----------


## محمد اسماعيل

> بسم الله الرحمن الريحم  السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  هذه وجهة نظري في مؤشر الداو جونز للأسهم الأمريكية على المدى المتوسط.

 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  متابعة للتحليل: تحرك الدوجونز هابطا بالفعل مكونا الموجة الدافعة الأولى و التي من المرجح إنتهاؤها عند المستويات الحالية للمؤشر (12881) أو من الممكن أن تستهدف بحد أقصى مستوى الدعم القوي عند 12742 قبل إنتهاؤها.  المتوقع م بعد ذلك أن يصحح المؤشر صعودا مستهدفا المساحة السعرية بين 13000 و 13500 و إن كنت أرجح الإرتداد من مستوى 13250 كما موضح في الشارت لينهي الموجة التصحيحية الصاعدة ثم يهبط من جديد.  هذا و الله أعلى و أعلم.    أخوكم محمد إسماعيل

----------


## عياد

الحياة بدأت تدب في الداو جونز مجددا بالأمس بعد ان انهى موجة الهبوط الاخيرة الحادة ، سنراقب المؤشر اليوم اذا استطاع تجاوز مستوى المقاومة 12740/12750 فانه يهدف لمستوى المقاومة التالية عند الحاجز النفسي عند 13000  .  . تقبلوا خالص تحياتي   عيــاد

----------


## عياد

الداو تقدم قليلا خلال جلسة الخميس متجاوزا مستوى 12750 واقترب كثير من حاجز 13000 وقد تراجعت الاسهم بالأمس مع تصريحات السيد بيرنانك حول الاقتصاد الامريكي     تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  عيـــاد

----------


## د. محمد أبوبكر عثمان

مؤشر الداو يمر بحالة من الانتعاش كما ذكر مشرفنا العزيز عياد  المؤشر الان يقبع تحت مستويات فابيو 23.6%  وفي حال كسر تلك المستويات فإن المؤشر يستهدف  مستويات 38.2 %  ننتظر افتتاح السوق ، ونتابع تفاعل المؤشر مع البيانات الامريكية  الصادره لهذا اليوم  ..  محمد

----------


## hadi75m

حسب نماذج الهارمونيك  اعتقد والله اعلم  ارتداد المؤشر سيكون من 12465 والتى تمثل مستوى 127% من الضلع xa وايضا 224% من الضلع bc  المنطقه الثانيه من 12190 الى 12090 والتى تمثل مستوى 161.8% للضلع xa ومستوى 261.8% من الضلع bc والله اعلى واعلم  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## t4fast

تحليل جميل http://www.shadowtrader.net/videos/sunday011308st.html

----------


## عياد

> تحليل جميل Created by Camtasia Studio 3

   الرابط لايعمل أخي الكريم   وأهلا بك معنا على الدوام ولاتحرمنا من تحليلاتك ومتابعتك لجوجل والدو  :Teeth Smile:    محبك عيـــاد

----------


## hadi75m

> حسب نماذج الهارمونيك   اعتقد والله اعلم  ارتداد المؤشر سيكون من 12465 والتى تمثل مستوى 127% من الضلع xa وايضا 224% من الضلع bc  المنطقه الثانيه من 12190 الى 12090 والتى تمثل مستوى 161.8% للضلع xa ومستوى 261.8% من الضلع bc والله اعلى واعلم   تحياتى ومودتى

   الداو قد يرتد من السعر الحالى  للمراقبه

----------


## ابونواف2007

> الداو قد يرتد من السعر الحالى    للمراقبه

 عيـــاد  ماريك

----------


## عياد

أهلا أبو نواف   مؤشر الداوجونز برأيي ستتضح معالمه اليوم للمدى القصير جدا  فعلى الرغم من هبوط الامس الحاد ليسجل أدنى مستوى له منذ ابريل الماضي الا انه ارتد سريعا ولكن هذا الارتداد لم يشفع له وأغلق دون مستوى الدعم 12500 ( لاحظ الفوليوم بالامس كان الأعلى منذ فترة طويلة ربما تجاوز السنتين وهي اشارة سلبية )  . الاغلاق اليوم اذا كان تحت مستوى الدعم فانه سيؤكد الكسر ويعني مزيدا من التراجع ، ربما حتى المنطقة التي اشار اليها الاستاذ هادي عند اخر المنطقة الحمراء عند 12000  .   تقبل خالص تحياتي   عيــــاد

----------


## عياد

لايجب ان ننسى ان السيد بيرنانك سيتحدث اليوم والله يستر وتحاول السوق استشفاف اي معلومات من خطابه حول سياسة الفيدرالي المستقبلية

----------


## t4fast

محطة لالتقاط الانفاس ... 
61.8 فابو .. 
الداو الان 12160 تقريبا .

----------


## عياد

نتابع غدا السوق الأمريكي والداو لديه دعم عند 11950-12000 وهي منطقة مهمة والتي اشر اليها الاخ الغالي t4fas والتي تمثل فايبوناتشي 61.8% من موجة الصعود الرئيسية منذ منتصف 2007 ، اذا لم يستطع هذا المستوى المحافظة على المؤشر فوقه فان المؤشر يهدف لمستويات منخفضة عند 11650 . الهبوط كان بحجم تداول قوي جدا كما هو مشار في المربع الاخضر وهو مايشير الى احتمالية مواصلة الهبوط     تقبلوا خالص تحياتي   عيــاد

----------


## عياد

تراجع مؤشر الداوجونز كما كان متوقعا في بداية جلسة اليوم رغم اعلان الفيدرالي الامريكي في قرار مفاجيء بخفض الفائدة الكبير بمقدار ثلاثة ارباع نقطة مرة واحدة لتصبح الفائدة 3.5% . وكان مؤشر الداوجونز قد تراجع بقوة مع ضغوط البيع القوية في بداية الجلسة ليهبط المؤشر تحت حاجز12000 نقطة للمرة الأولى منذ اكتوبر 2006 وواصل تراجعه حتى مستوى الدعم المذكور في المشاركة السابقة عند 11634 قبل ان يرتفع قليلا ليغلق عند مستوى 11971 ليفقد بذلك -1.06% وهو الأقل بين الاسواق العالمية  . المؤشرات الفنية لمؤشر الداوجونز تشير الى التشبع وكما يظهر فان حجم التداول انخفض بشطل ملحوظ وهومايشير الى انتهاء قرب انتهاء موجة الهبوط لذا يتوقع ان يبدا مؤشر الداوجونز في الارتداد خلال الجلستين القادمتين وسيكون الهدف الأول مستوى المقاومة 12500  .   تقبلوا خالص تحياتي   عيـــاد

----------


## عياد

ارتد المؤشر كما كان متوقعا ليغلق عند مستوى  12270 ويتوقع ان يواصل المؤشر تقدمه خلال الفترة القادمة حتى مستوى المقاومة المشار اليها سابقا عند 12500 ربما خلال الجلسة القادمة وكما يبدوأ فقد أعطى مؤشر RSI اشارة ايجابية بارتفاعه فوق خط الثلاثين     تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  عياد

----------


## TRIDER

اعتقد انه الارقام والتقارير الاقتصاديه ستكون المحرك الرئيسي للاسواق ولكن بشكل عام السوق لا يشجع بالخول لونق  :Regular Smile:  https://forum.arabictrader.com/573396-184-post.html

----------


## د. محمد أبوبكر عثمان

السلام عليكم  ،، عوده مرة اخرى الى مؤشر الداو  والذي يبدو من خلال قراءة الشارت ان لازال للهبوط بقيه  ،، من خلال القاء نظره على الشارت الاسبوعي  نلاحظ ان المؤشر في خلال الاسبوعين الماضيين  لم يستطع تجاوز منطقة 12800 صعوداً  ولم يستطع تجاوز منطقة12180 نزولاً  ،، من خلال الشارت اليومي نلاحظ ان المؤشر قد قام بتكوين قمم هابطة  ،، عليه والله اعلم نتوقع مزيدا من الهبوط في مقبل الايام  .. محمد

----------


## مضارب محترف

> السلام عليكم   ،، عوده مرة اخرى الى مؤشر الداو  والذي يبدو من خلال قراءة الشارت ان لازال للهبوط بقيه  ،، من خلال القاء نظره على الشارت الاسبوعي  نلاحظ ان المؤشر في خلال الاسبوعين الماضيين  لم يستطع تجاوز منطقة 12800 صعوداً  ولم يستطع تجاوز منطقة12180 نزولاً  ،، من خلال الشارت اليومي نلاحظ ان المؤشر قد قام بتكوين قمم هابطة  ،، عليه والله اعلم نتوقع مزيدا من الهبوط في مقبل الايام  ..  محمد

 هل تعتقد بأنه سيزور 11500 مرة اخرى وبشكل سريع ام انه سيقيم هناك طويلا تقبل ودي د محمد

----------


## عياد

اهلا دكتورنا العزيز  بالفعل الدواجوز يبدوا امامه المزيد من الهبوط ، فقد فشل المؤشر خلال الايام الماضية في تجاوز حاجز 12750 وتراجع خاسرا ارباح الاسبوع الماضي حتى مستوى الدعم 12110 ، كسر هذا الدعم سيفتح الطريق امام المؤشر لاختبار ادنى مستوى له خلال شهر يناير الماضي عند 11635 نقطة     خالص تحياتي  محبك عيــاد

----------


## ابو لاما

ما تاثير انخفاض الداو جونز علئ الدولار

----------


## TRIDER

تحليل ممتاز والله انا اتوقع نفس نقاط الدعم اللي ذكرت بس الاهم اعتقد 12000  و 11600

----------


## حكيم سلماني

حيا الله مشرفنا الغالي  عياد وجميع الاحباب  
نظره اليوتيه متواضعه تدعم سيناريو الهبوط باذن الله ونري الداو يستهدف مستويات 11007 
والله تعالي اعلي واعلم  
تحياتي  :Big Grin:

----------


## عياد

> حيا الله مشرفنا الغالي عياد وجميع الاحباب   نظره اليوتيه متواضعه تدعم سيناريو الهبوط باذن الله ونري الداو يستهدف مستويات 11007  والله تعالي اعلي واعلم    تحياتي

 أهلا وسهلا بالاستاذ الغالي حكيم سلماني  ارحب بك في الاسهم الأمريكية وماشاء الله تحليل مميز كالعادة لمؤشر الداوجونز  :Eh S(7):    تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## عياد

الداوجونز مازال يتحرك بين مستويي الدعم 12108 والمقاومة 12750 وفي انتظار كسر أحدهم  خالص تحياتي

----------


## رمز

شكرا أخي المشرف على التحليل.  
س/ مع عودة النفط للارتفاع 
     هل تتوقع الهبوط  لأسواق الأسهم الأمريكية في المرحلة القادمة أم الصعود ؟  
وتقبل مروري

----------


## عياد

> شكرا أخي المشرف على التحليل.  
> س/ مع عودة النفط للارتفاع 
> هل تتوقع الهبوط لأسواق الأسهم الأمريكية في المرحلة القادمة أم الصعود ؟  
> وتقبل مروري

   اهلا بك عزيزي رمز  اعذرني جدا على التأخر في الرد ، ارتفاع اسعار النفط اذا استمر سينعكس بصورة اساسية على معدلات التضخم بقيمتها الاساسية وهو ماقد يسبب مشكلة لدى الفيدرالي الذي يخفض الفائدة للحفاظ على معدلات النمو لذا لا أتوقع في الفترة الحالية ان يكون التاثير مباشر ( اعتقد الموضوع بحاجة لدراسة اقتصادية متعمقة ) . تقبل تحياتي

----------


## رمز

تشكرون على الرد   
وأعانكم الله

----------


## عياد

ارتد مؤشر الداوجونز من نقطة خط الاتجاه الصاعد قصير المدى على الديلي ويواجه المؤشر مقاومة خفيفة عند مستوى 12550-12575 اذا استطاع تجاوزها فان يهدف لمستوى 12750     خالص تحياتي

----------


## TRIDER

الوضع محير جدا في الداو جونز ..

----------


## مضارب محترف

نقطة ايجابية ونقطة سلبية للداو     النقطة الايجابية هي ان المنطقة مادون 12200 اصبحت محرمة على الدببة وقبلها كانت 12100 وهذا تطور ايجابي اما منطقة 12550 فهي ليست قوية ويمكن للثيران ان يجاوزوها في المرحلة المقبلة    اما النقطة السلبية فتتمثل بأن مدة تداول المؤشر دون 12500 اصبحت مدة طويلة واذا لم يتجاوز هذه المنطقة بالايام القليلة المقبلة فهذا يعني انه من الممكن ان تسيطر الدببة وبشكل كبير ومفاجىء مستفيدة من خبر سلبي وتهبط بالمؤشر دون 12000  سوف نراقب هذه العلاقة الحرجة بالمؤشر بالايام المقبلة واعلم بأن الاستاذ عياد سيكون اول المعلقين بحالة ظهور اية بوادر ايجابية او سلبية بالمؤشر  اسف للاطالة ومع فائق الاحترام

----------


## عياد

انا احترت كثيرا مع الداو جونز انظروا ماذا حصل في جلسة الجمعة الماضية ( الشارت التالي هو لجلسة الجمعة فقط )  .  منذ بداية الجمعة واصل المؤشر هبوط الخميس الا انه المؤشر انطلق بشكل حاد في الساعة الاخيرة من الجلسة ليغلق في المنطقة الخضراء  :016:      تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## مضارب محترف

*ماذا يرى المتفائلون؟*  التعليق الأسبوعي للأسواق الأميركية بقلم د. عمّار فايز سنكري وسالي عبد الوهاب  *الأسبوع الماضي* خسرت الأسواق كل الأرباح التي كانت قد حققتها أوائل الأسبوع الفائت لتنهي يوم الجمعة على انخفاض حاد تعدى 300 نقطة لمؤشر داو جونز. وقد لعبت العوامل التالية دوراً مهماً في تحريك أسواق الأسهم:
1- تجاوز أسعار النفط مستوى الـ103 دولارات للبرميل الواحد وتدني سعر الدولار إلى مستوى قياسي أمام اليورو.
2- صدور بيانات اقتصادية مخيبة للآمال كالناتج المحلي الإجمالي للربع الأخير من عام 2007 الذي أتى دون المتوقع، ومؤشر سعر المنتج (PPI) الذي ارتفع ليزيد من الضغوط التضخمية على الاقتصاد.
3- الأرباح الفصلية السلبية لكل من شركتي أميريكان فاينانشال غروب (AIG) ودل (DELL).
4- شهادة رئيس الاحتياطي الفدرالي الأميركي بن برنانكي التي دلّت على نية البنك المركزي تخفيض أسعار الفائدة خلال اجتماعه الشهر المقبل.   *أداء المؤشرات الرئيسية*  *هذا الأسبوع* يترقّب المستثمر هذا الأسبوع صدور بيان العمالة لشهر فبراير الذي قد يوضح له ما إذا كان الاقتصاد الأميركي يمر فعلاً بفترة ركود أم لا. ويجدر التذكير بأن بيان العمالة لشهر يناير الماضي قد أظهر خسارة في عدد الوظائف لأول مرة منذ أربع سنوات. كما ينتظر المستثمر هذا الأسبوع أرقاماً اقتصادية أخرى كمؤشر ISM الصناعي وطلبيات المصانع. 
1- على صعيد آخر، سيولي المستثمر اهتماماً خاصاً للقرار الوشيك المتعلّق بتصنيف شركة أمباك فاينانشال (ABK)، وهي أكبر الشركات الأميركية لتأمين السندات. وهو يتخوّف من أن يتم تخفيض تصنيفها إلى ما دون الدرجة الممتازة (AAA)، مما قد يؤثر سلباً إلى حد كبير على كل مؤسسة مالية تحمل أصولاً مدعومة بالرهن العقاري المخاطر (Subprime Mortgage).  *أرقام الأسبوع الاقتصادية*    *تطلعات* إن ارتفاع أسواق الأسهم أول الأسبوع الماضي يدل على أنه ما زال هناك من يؤمن بأن المستويات الحالية توفّر فرصاً جيدة للشراء. ولا شك أن هذا هو السبب الرئيسي الذي يحول دون تراجع الأسواق المستمر. ونذكر في ما يلي المنطق الذي يعتمد عليه هؤلاء المتفائلون (Bullish): 
1- أن الخوف الذي يعتري المستثمر مؤقت. 
2- أن الضعف في قطاع المنازل قد بلغ القاع أو اقترب منه. 
3- أن الركود، إن وجد، فهو خفيف. 
4- أن أزمة سوق الإئتمان ستنتهي خلال النصف الثاني من العام.  لكننا وللأسف لا نرى ما يدعو إلى هذا التفاؤل. فالأزمات المذكورة لم تنته بعد، بل قد يكون لها تداعيات أكبر من تلك التي لمسناها حتى الآن. أما الارتفاع الذي نشهده من حين إلى آخر، فهو مؤقت ويعرف بـ Rally in a bear market، وغالباً ما يليه انخفاضات كبرى

----------


## مضارب محترف

منقول عن Boursa.info - Forex Currency Trading, Arab Arabic FXCM Online Trader - اسواق الاسهم تتولى القيادة .  - التقرير اليومي: اسواق الاسهم تتولى القيادة .  
أرسلت في Tuesday, March 04 بواسطة admin  *اسواق الاسهم في الاسابيع القليلة القادمة نرجح ان يكون عملها في مساحة افقية مع تقلبات شديدة ضمنها، والى ان يكون قد استجد ما يحسم الوضع بالنسبة لمستقبل الاقتصاد الاميركي سلبا او ايجابا، بعد الرهانات المتضاربة الان والتي تراوح بين القول انه بات*    *على قاب قوسين من مرحلة الركود وبين آخر يرى انه بعيد عنها.* *بالنسبة لسوق العملات يمكن القول ايضا ان العملات المتأثرة بقوة بحركة ال " كاري ترايد " ( العملات المقابلة للين اجمالا وخاصة العالية الفائدة منها , اضافة الى العملات العالية الفائدة والمقابلة للفرنك السويسري )  ستتشبه حركتها بحركة اسواق الاسهم وتكون تحركاتها في مساحة افقية نسبيا .*

----------


## faissal

اي اختراق للاسفل 
يصبح الهدف التالي 
11850 للداون ان شاء الله

----------


## عياد

دائما تكون البورصة هي مرءاة اقتصاد للبلد ويبدو ان المؤشرات الامريكية لاتتجمل وتعكس حالة الاقتصاد الامريكي المتباطيء  . الداوجونز يتحرك على المحك عند نقاط دعم مهمة واذا فشل في الحفاظ عليها فان المؤشر سيهوي للأسفل مستهدفا مستوى 11650 نقطة  . اغلاق الغد مهم جدا لتوضيح الاتجاه خلال الفترة القادمة ولدينا خبر هام للوظائف الأمريكية    تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

----------


## faissal

> دائما تكون البورصة هي مرءاة اقتصاد للبلد ويبدو ان المؤشرات الامريكية لاتتجمل وتعكس حالة الاقتصاد الامريكي المتباطيء   . الداوجونز يتحرك على المحك عند نقاط دعم مهمة واذا فشل في الحفاظ عليها فان المؤشر سيهوي للأسفل مستهدفا مستوى 11650 نقطة  . اغلاق الغد مهم جدا لتوضيح الاتجاه خلال الفترة القادمة ولدينا خبر هام للوظائف الأمريكية     تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

 كسر مع اعاده اختبار ل 
12075 :Ongue:

----------


## مضارب محترف

> كسر مع اعاده اختبار ل

  

> 12075

  :015:   تحقق الهدف

----------


## nokia8310i

شكرا  لك

----------


## faissal

> اي اختراق للاسفل 
> يصبح الهدف التالي 
> 11850 للداون ان شاء الله

  

> كسر مع اعاده اختبار ل 
> 12075

  

> [center]    تحقق الهدف

  

> شكرا لك

  
240 نقطه وزياده حبه  وبروك للجميع تحقيق الهدف المنشود   :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:   
وارتد السعر من منطقة الدعم  :013:   
لا ننسى انه مازال هناك ترجيح للهبوط 
ولي عوده ان شاء الله مع شارت جديد يوضح الاهداف التاليه باذن الله

----------


## faissal

الداون وحاجز ال 11850 
اي اغلاق اسفله يصبح السعر يستهدف ال 
11710
على المدى القريب ان شاء الله
السعر ماشي في قناة هابطه

----------


## faissal

السعر يقترب من الهدف الثاني حيث وصل لمحيط الدعم المذكور على 11710 
تم رصد السعر التالي 11735 :015: 
ارتداد من خط القناة السفلي مؤقت ان شاء الله

----------


## عياد

متابعة رائعة اخي فيصل . تراجع المؤشر بالامس كثيرا ثم عاود الصعود مجدداليغلق في المنطقة الخضراء بعد تقرير ستاندرد اند بورد ويواجه المؤشر مقاومة عند مستوى 12250 واذا تجاوزها فانه يهدف لاختبار خط الاتجاه الهابط حول مستوى المقاومة 12500     تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

----------


## faissal

اخي عياد 
كيف ممكن ومن وين انزل برنامج ال 
e trade

----------


## المغيري

:Noco:

----------


## عياد

> اخي عياد 
> كيف ممكن ومن وين انزل برنامج ال 
> e trade

 أهلا أخي العزيزي فيصل   اعذرني لم ارى سؤالك الا الان  :Cry Smile:   بالنسبة لاي تريد على ما اذكر انه ليس لديهم ديمو وبالتالي لابد من الاشتراك معهم حتى تستطيع تسخدم الادوات الخاصة بهم ، انا لم اتعامل معهم لكن اعتقد انه يتم التدوال عبر الويب  تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## عياد

واصل المؤشر تقدمه خلال جلسة اليوم حتى وصل للمستوى المستهدف عند 12500 واغلق فوقها كاسرا الاتجاه الهابط قصير المدى وتبدوا المؤشرات الفنية جيدة  ويتوقع ان يواصل تقدمه حتى مستوى المقاومة القوية جدا عند 12750 وفي حال تجاوزها فان المؤشر يهدف لمستويات مرتفعة حتى 13250 كهدف أول    تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

----------


## faissal

> واصل المؤشر تقدمه خلال جلسة اليوم حتى وصل للمستوى المستهدف عند 12500 واغلق فوقها كاسرا الاتجاه الهابط قصير المدى وتبدوا المؤشرات الفنية جيدة ويتوقع ان يواصل تقدمه حتى مستوى المقاومة القوية جدا عند 12750 وفي حال تجاوزها فان المؤشر يهدف لمستويات مرتفعة حتى 13250 كهدف أول     تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

 ولا يهمك ياطيب 
بالنسبه للداون
راس وكتفين كمان
وهدفها على 13100 :Good:  
تم التنويه لذلك من يوين بمشاركه الاخ رجاء 
والتحذير من سحبه للمجنون 
وهذا ماحصل فعلا اليوم

----------


## faissal

للمتابعه

----------


## MEDOVEDO

انا متابع معاكوا بس عايز اعرف  مؤشر الداوجونز بفح امتي وبيغلق امتي ؟؟؟؟ في مواعيد البورصات

----------


## faissal

الداون يقاوم شبح الهبوط 
وماشي داخل قناة هابطه الى الان 
12175 تشكل الى الان دعم قوي يحميه من السقوط 
اي كسر لهذا المستوى  
اذا عوده للداون الى 12045
الدعم الثاني له   
للمتابعه

----------


## faissal

> انا متابع معاكوا بس عايز اعرف  مؤشر الداوجونز بفح امتي وبيغلق امتي ؟؟؟؟ في مواعيد البورصات

   wallstreet:online AG- das groكe Finanzportal: Alles über Aktien, Bِrse und Finanzen 
ممكن ان شاء الله يفيدك 
انا بشتغل على توقيت غرينتش  مع الفترة الاوربيه  
وبنتظر لدخول السوق الامريكيه

----------


## مضارب محترف

> الداون يقاوم شبح الهبوط

  

> وماشي داخل قناة هابطه الى الان 
> 12175 تشكل الى الان دعم قوي يحميه من السقوط 
> اي كسر لهذا المستوى  
> اذا عوده للداون الى 12045
> الدعم الثاني له   
> للمتابعه

 شكرا اخ فيصل  متابع تحليلاتك من وراء الكواليس  اعتقد بأنه سيبقى ضمن حدود ضيقة لغاية يوم الجمعة مابين 12350 \ 12050  ثم يحدد مساره بعد بيانات البطالة يوم الجمعة              مع فائق الاحترام

----------


## faissal

> [center] شكرا اخ فيصل  متابع تحليلاتك من وراء الكواليس  اعتقد بأنه سيبقى ضمن حدود ضيقة لغاية يوم الجمعة مابين 12350 \ 12050 ثم يحدد مساره بعد بيانات البطالة يوم الجمعة   مع فائق الاحترام

 خرج من القفص :Big Grin: 
يعني مجددا الى فوق الى الترند العام الى حين ظهور خبر البطاله

----------


## faissal

نتابع الاقتحام  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:

----------


## faissal

> نتابع الاقتحام

 مازلنا مع فرقة الاقتحام 
وتم تحقيق 100 نقطه اضافيه 
وبذلك يكون قد تم اسر 200 نقطه اليوم  :Big Grin:    
راح نحاول الانسحاب وترتيب الصفوف 
ولنا عوده ان شاء الله
الحرب كر وفر :Big Grin:

----------


## faissal

يقترب السعر 
من المقاومه على 
12620 قد نرى تصحيحا عندها اخذ الحذر لمن دخل شراء   :013:  
مقاومه ثانيه على محيط ال 
12765 :Eh S(7):

----------


## faissal

على كده صاروا 300 نقطه وفوقهم حبه مسك  :Big Grin:  لليوم ده مع الداون  
الاغلاق اسفل ال 12620 زي ماقلنا معناها راح يرتد للاسفل 
فتح شمعه اربع ساعات فوقها 
ممكن معناها يتابع وبدري على التصحيح
وقد يصل الى الترند الهابط  
للمتابعه

----------


## جديد وخسران

مرحبااااااااااااا يا جماعة انا اول مرة في هذه الحظات اعرف بانو يوجد توصيات وتوضيحات على المؤشر ويا جماعة انا بايع من سعر 12204 ولساتني ما اغلقت العقد والصراحة الرصيد تضعضع فارجو منكم دراسة المؤشر واعلامي الى اين قد يصل في الحدود القصوى وما هي نسبة الوصول الها اروكم ساعدوني على شان اعرف اتصرف وارجو منكم ان لا تتاخرو

----------


## جديد وخسران

ما حدا رد علينا وانا بحاجي كبيرة لمساعدتكم اروجوكم لا تتكوني وحيد

----------


## عياد

> مرحبااااااااااااا يا جماعة انا اول مرة في هذه الحظات اعرف بانو يوجد توصيات وتوضيحات على المؤشر ويا جماعة انا بايع من سعر 12204 ولساتني ما اغلقت العقد والصراحة الرصيد تضعضع فارجو منكم دراسة المؤشر واعلامي الى اين قد يصل في الحدود القصوى وما هي نسبة الوصول الها اروكم ساعدوني على شان اعرف اتصرف وارجو منكم ان لا تتاخرو

 أهلا بك أخي الكريم  المؤشر مازالت أمامه مقاومة هامة عند مستوى 12750 اذا كسرها فانه يهدف لمستوى 13000 ان شاء الله

----------


## جديد وخسران

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور يا غالي بس كان بدي توضوح اكتر عن نسبة  كسرها لانو بصراحة 12750 يعني انا برا السوق

----------


## faissal

> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور يا غالي بس كان بدي توضوح اكتر عن نسبة كسرها لانو بصراحة 12750 يعني انا برا السوق

  
اخي الكريم الى الان لم تظهر اشارة هبوط فنيه  
كسر ترند صاعد او نموذج عاكس للسعر  
يبقى فقط امامنا الاخبار 
خاصة البطاله ليوم الجمعه 
والى وقتها ممكن جدا انه يصل للترند الهابط في الشارت المرفق ويختبره
12765 او 
12750 المقاومه الي تحدث عنها اخي عياد 
لو شمعه الاربع ساعات الحاليه نزلت واغلقت تحت ال 12620 يبقى ممكن جدا انه نكون دخلنا في التصحيح لطلوع اليوم هذا   
وربنا يفرجها عليك 
لكن الى الان كل المعطيات الفنيه تؤكد الصعود  
لانه شمعه اربع ساعات ويوم جديد فتحت فوق او بقرب المقاومه المخترقه 
بانتظار اغلاقها اما لفوق لتاكيد قوة المستوى المخترق وتحوله الى دعم 
او اسفل ال 12620 والعوده للاسفل 12450

----------


## جديد وخسران

مشكور ما قصرت يا غالي وتمنا للجميع الربح الوفير وفي امكانكم تعتبروني متابع بقوة والله يفرجها على الجميع ولو تسكر الحساب يكون ربي يعوضني وتاكدو اني رايح ارجع مباشرة واتابعكم و في سقتي بالله وجهودكن ان شاء   الله بعوض ويا جماعة سامحوني لاني انا ما بعرف اي شي عم التحليلات الفنية او الاساسية ومشكورين يا غولي

----------


## faissal

السعر ارتد قيلا الى مستوى ال 12570 
وعاود اقتحام ال 12620 
اغلاق الشمعه القادمه فوق المقاومه المكسورة ممكن انه يدفع بالسعر الى  
12780 
الحذر واجب للي بده يبيع  
مراكز البيع من 
12750 الى 12780 
انا عارف انه في ناس بتشتغل على الارتدادات فقط  
واغلب اهل حلب بياعين 
مافيش حاجه عندهم اسمها شراء 
كله بيع :Big Grin:

----------


## الزلزال

الله يعطيكم العافيه...يا شباب الداو واين نازيل .,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## faissal

> الله يعطيكم العافيه...يا شباب الداو واين نازيل .,,,,,,,,,,,

  
انت تقصد لوين طالع مش نازل 
هدف قريب على 12750

----------


## الزلزال

12750..احتمال كبير بس لزم يريح لغيت 12450 ...والله اعلم

----------


## جديد وخسران

السلام عليكم
ها يا شباب المؤشر ينزل ويصحح ممكن تفيدونا لوين نازل   وما هي نسبة السقوط القوية لاني انا بايح من عند سعر 12204 ونريد التعويض

----------


## جديد وخسران

طيب شوري علي ابيع الان عقد على شان واحد يعوض وواحد يربح

----------


## faissal

> طيب شوري علي ابيع الان عقد على شان واحد يعوض وواحد يربح

 الحذر اخي من البيع 
لانه السعر الان داخل مناطق تذبذب 
خاصة بعد اختراق اول مقاومه 12620 
الافضل تنتظر سعر مناسب يفضل عند
12750
رغم انه البارحه اقترب منها كثيرا  
مناطق بيع جيده ان شاء الله
12745
12810 
عندنا نموذج ab=cd 
لو نجح النموذج يبقى هدفه 12810
والحذر من 
12745
قد يرتد منها

----------


## faissal

السعر على فريم الاربع ساعات والديلي عليه دايفرجنس بيع
بانتظار كسر الدعم للدخول بيع 
او لو لتم الوصول الى 12750  الى 12775مقاومه  
راح نبيع منها 
والهدف ممكن يصل الى 
12445 
للمتابعه

----------


## الزلزال

الله يعطيكم العافيه..  يا شباب التذبذبات قويه اتبهو احتمال الانهيار في ايه لحظه

----------


## جاسر

> السعر على فريم الاربع ساعات والديلي عليه دايفرجنس بيع
> بانتظار كسر الدعم للدخول بيع 
> او لو لتم الوصول الى 12750 الى 12775مقاومه  
> راح نبيع منها 
> والهدف ممكن يصل الى 
> 12445 
> للمتابعه

   اسمع كلام الشويش يلاش تندم   لان مؤشر نيكي بارتفاع لليوم الثالث على التوالي والين هابط المام الدولار واباقي العملات مما يدعم الداو لصعود اكبر من المتوقع   وايضا بيقولوا انه تجار التسيل دخلوا السوق يرجى الانتباه

----------


## الزلزال

> اسمع كلام الشويش  يلاش تندم   لان مؤشر نيكي بارتفاع لليوم الثالث على التوالي والين هابط المام الدولار واباقي العملات مما يدعم الداو لصعود اكبر من المتوقع   وايضا بيقولوا انه تجار التسيل دخلوا السوق يرجى الانتباه

 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>كلام زي العسل...في مثل بيحكي ..الي عينك عليه كول الناس عينهوم عليه..يعني التذبذب قوي يعني اذا كسر.126.60....اكيد طاير ؟.ولكن اذا كسر125.60..فاذان روحت مع الداو الى12.222...والله اعلم

----------


## faissal

> اسمع كلام الشويش  يلاش تندم   لان مؤشر نيكي بارتفاع لليوم الثالث على التوالي والين هابط المام الدولار واباقي العملات مما يدعم الداو لصعود اكبر من المتوقع   وايضا بيقولوا انه تجار التسيل دخلوا السوق  يرجى الانتباه

 جاسر باشا بشحمه ولحمه 
جابك على الاسهم ووجع القلب :Eh S(7):     

> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>كلام زي العسل...في مثل بيحكي ..الي عينك عليه كول الناس عينهوم عليه..يعني التذبذب قوي يعني اذا كسر.126.60....اكيد طاير ؟.ولكن اذا كسر125.60..فاذان روحت مع الداو الى12.222...والله اعلم

 بص للشارت وقلي رايك الان 
بعد ماصعد من جديد 
على شان كده انا بنتظر اغلاق شمعه الاربع ساعات تحت الدعم المكسور لتاكيد صحت الكسر 
وعدم الدخول في منطقة التذبذب وسلخ ستوبات 
ومع افتتاح شمعه جديده تحت المثلث ممكن جدا ادخل مع اعادة الاختبار او مع الفتوح  
او العكس شراء مع كسر الترند الهابط على الساعه  
السعر داخل المثلث محصور منطقة خطر للتداول لانه السعر طالع نازل راح يجننك ويخليك تتخذ قرار غير صائب 
بيع ام شراء 
ويعرضك لضرب الستب

----------


## faissal

> الحذر اخي من البيع 
> لانه السعر الان داخل مناطق تذبذب 
> خاصة بعد اختراق اول مقاومه 12620 
> الافضل تنتظر سعر مناسب يفضل عند
> 12750
> رغم انه البارحه اقترب منها كثيرا  
> مناطق بيع جيده ان شاء الله
> 12745
> 12810 
> ...

  

> السعر على فريم الاربع ساعات والديلي عليه دايفرجنس بيع
> بانتظار كسر الدعم للدخول بيع 
> او لو لتم الوصول الى 12750 الى 12775مقاومه  
> راح نبيع منها 
> والهدف ممكن يصل الى 
> 12445 
> للمتابعه

  
مافيش احلى من الدخول من المستويات القويه 
بيع او شراء  
صفقه البيع 
عملت 
200 نقطه وحبه مسك عليهم  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:   
ودقي يامزيكا :18:  
الداون  
اعلى سعر سجله 12753 
نوهنا الى البيع من 
12745 الى 12810 
مقاومه على 
12750 الى 12775  ولله الحمد ارتد منها بعنف الى الاسفل محققا هبوطا مظلي لاكثر من 220 نقطه  
ان شاء الله يكون في حد استفاد من الفرصه دي

----------


## faissal

الفيلم بتاع اليوم خلاص شكله الداون عائد بقوة 
لفوق لو اغلق فوق ال 12620 اليوم

----------


## جديد وخسران

السلام عليكم ومشكوووووووووووورين جميعا على جهودكم وخاصة الاخ فيصل الي عم يحاول يفيدنا  وما عم يبخل علينا بعلمو وللاسف ما استفدة من الي صار اليوم مسااااء
المهم مو مشكلة خيرها بغيرها بس حبيت اعرف من بعد اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات فوق مستوى المقاومة الي هوي 12620 واغلقت عند 12660 تقريبا
الي بدي اعرفو يا جماعة شو المؤشرات في هاد الوقت تقول صعود ولا نزول ولا لساتها ما بينت انا منتظر في فارغ الصبر  
ووفقنا الله جميعا مع ربح وفير باذن الله والي حالاتو زي حلاتي يعني الخسارة الله من عندو يشيلنا ويعوضنا وعلى قول كبارية البلد عنا في متل هذه الحالة الي قام سيدنا يوسف من الجب يقيمنا ههههه
اسئل الله لي وللجميع التوفيق

----------


## faissal

> السلام عليكم ومشكوووووووووووورين جميعا على جهودكم وخاصة الاخ فيصل الي عم يحاول يفيدنا وما عم يبخل علينا بعلمو وللاسف ما استفدة من الي صار اليوم مسااااء
> المهم مو مشكلة خيرها بغيرها بس حبيت اعرف من بعد اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات فوق مستوى المقاومة الي هوي 12620 واغلقت عند 12660 تقريبا
> الي بدي اعرفو يا جماعة شو المؤشرات في هاد الوقت تقول صعود ولا نزول ولا لساتها ما بينت انا منتظر في فارغ الصبر  
> ووفقنا الله جميعا مع ربح وفير باذن الله والي حالاتو زي حلاتي يعني الخسارة الله من عندو يشيلنا ويعوضنا وعلى قول كبارية البلد عنا في متل هذه الحالة الي قام سيدنا يوسف من الجب يقيمنا ههههه
> اسئل الله لي وللجميع التوفيق

 يسعدني مرورك  
الحفله خلصت لليوم
اغلاق فوق المقاومه المكسورة مجددا 
يبقى راح ننتظره تاني 
12750 
الموضوع بده صبر ان شاء الله 
على الديلي  لو اغلق عند هذه المستويات
راح تكون شمعه حيره  
اي شمعه اربع ساعات تغلق فوق ال 
12750
يبقى مازال صعود لاختبار الترند الديلي الهابط 
خلينا نستفيد من ملامسات المقاومه دي 
مع ستوب 
فوق ال  
12850 
على الديلي دايفرجنس بيع واضح الان 
لكن بما انه يوم جمعه واغلاق اسبوعي  
نسيب كل حاجه للافتتاح يوم الاثنين ان شاء الله
اي اختراق لل 12750
يبقى الله اعلم الهدف القادم قد يصل الى الترند الهابط الويكلي لاختباره  
شوف شارت الداون  المرفق وكل شئ عليه موضح

----------


## faissal

السعر يتجه مجددا  12750
الى 12775 
وترند هابط على محيط ال 12875   الى 12900 
مناطق بيع ثانيه تعتبر ان شاء الله جيده لو وصل السعر ليها  
نتابع الان اختراق او ارتداد 
مع 
وجود دايفرجنس بيع على الديلي

----------


## faissal

> السعر يتجه مجددا 12750
> الى 12775 
> وترند هابط على محيط ال 12875 الى 12900 
> مناطق بيع ثانيه تعتبر ان شاء الله جيده لو وصل السعر ليها  
> نتابع الان اختراق او ارتداد 
> مع 
> وجود دايفرجنس بيع على الديلي

 السعر بيم فكي كماشه
بين دعم ومقاومه

----------


## faissal

اختراق ام ارتداد 
بانتظار نتائج ارباح الشركات للربع الاول

----------


## جديد وخسران

مشكوووووووووووور اخ فيصل ما قصرت يا غالي

----------


## faissal

> مشكوووووووووووور اخ فيصل ما قصرت يا غالي

  
تسجيل غياب غير مبرر 
طمني ان شاء الله تكون استفدت من الدعم ومن الارتداد من المقاومه

----------


## faissal

للمتابعه 
والاغلاق اليومي فوق ال 
12650 
معناها صعود ان شاء الله 
اغلاق اسفل ال 12530
هبوط

----------


## faissal

للمتابعه

----------


## faissal

> للمتابعه

  
الشرط هو كسر مستوى ال 12525 الى 12530 
دي الحركه الكبيرة 
ونلاحظ انه CD 
تتكون ايضا من  abcd

----------


## faissal

النموذج الاصغر على الساعه 
يتطلب الاغلاق اسفل ال 
12550 
مع الحذر من الارتداد من 
12530 فايبوناتشي 1.27 
ودعم سابق 
وهي نفسها B  في نموذجنا الاكبر السابق

----------


## faissal

> النموذج الاصغر على الساعه 
> يتطلب الاغلاق اسفل ال 
> 12550 
> مع الحذر من الارتداد من 
> 12530 فايبوناتشي 1.27 
> ودعم سابق 
> وهي نفسها B في نموذجنا الاكبر السابق

 للمتابعه

----------


## faissal

الداون مقبل على انفجار سعري ان شاء الله 
6 ايام محصور داخل قفص 
الانطلاق في احد الاتجاهين راح يكون عنيف والله اعلم

----------


## faissal

شمعه اختراق محترمه  
جابت الهدف الصغير

----------


## faissal

اغلاق اليوم وشمعه الاربع ساعات  اسفل الدعم المكسور  
ممكن جدا يدفع السعر لمزيد من الهبوط ان شاء الله 
مبروك ياغياث

----------


## عياد

متابعة رائعة أخي العزيز فيصل الدوجونز مش عارف يروح منك فين   :Boxing:  . مازال المؤشر غير قادر على تجاوز مستوى المقاومة 12750

----------


## faissal

:Big Grin:  

> متابعة رائعة أخي العزيز فيصل الدوجونز مش عارف يروح منك فين    . مازال المؤشر غير قادر على تجاوز مستوى المقاومة 12750

  
وراه وراه  والزمن طويل 
حصرناه  
كمان ال  
12650 
من فوق 
12525 من تحت  :Big Grin:   
دائما يخترق اختراق وهمي 
ويرجع يغلق فوق ال 12525 
على الديلي  
الاختراق الحقيقي في احد الاتجاهين راح يكون عنيف ان شاء الله 
لاحظ معي هذا المثلث والتجميع  
فترة راحه قبل الانطلاقه الحقيقه من 
200 الى 300 نقطه

----------


## عياد

> وراه وراه والزمن طويل 
> حصرناه  
> كمان ال  
> 12650 
> من فوق 
> 12525 من تحت   
> دائما يخترق اختراق وهمي 
> ويرجع يغلق فوق ال 12525 
> على الديلي  
> ...

   والله يافيصل انا عم بدرس تجارة المؤشرات من الناحية الفنية والشرعية بتعمق واذا ضبطت ان شاء الله بيكون فيها خير كثير، وان كان الظاهر ان مافيها شيء من الناحية الشرعية الا اذاكانت مكونات المؤشر فيها شركات محرمة كالبنوك وغيرها    تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## مضارب محترف

> متابعة رائعة أخي العزيز فيصل الدوجونز مش عارف يروح منك فين    . مازال المؤشر غير قادر على تجاوز مستوى المقاومة 12750

 فعلا يأخ عياد فيصل محاصر الداو من كل الجوانب  الله يعطيه العافية  نقطة ايجابية للداو وهي تداول فوق 12500 لمدة زمنية جيدة  قد يكون قد شكل قاعدة سعر عند هذه النقطة ومن خلالها تكون  نقطة انطلاق لتجاوز 12750 التي طال انتظارها   مع فائق الاحترام

----------


## faissal

> والله يافيصل انا عم بدرس تجارة المؤشرات من الناحية الفنية والشرعية بتعمق واذا ضبطت ان شاء الله بيكون فيها خير كثير، وان كان الظاهر ان مافيها شيء من الناحية الشرعية الا اذاكانت مكونات المؤشر فيها شركات محرمة كالبنوك وغيرها    تقبل خالص تحياتي

  
بانتظارك ان شاء الله 
اخي عياد وياليت لما تصل لنتيجه مرضيه تفيدنا بها  :Inlove:

----------


## faissal

> فعلا يأخ عياد فيصل محاصر الداو من كل الجوانب   الله يعطيه العافية  نقطة ايجابية للداو وهي تداول فوق 12500 لمدة زمنية جيدة  قد يكون قد شكل قاعدة سعر عند هذه النقطة ومن خلالها تكون  نقطة انطلاق لتجاوز 12750 التي طال انتظارها    مع فائق الاحترام

 هو الي مش راضي يخرج من القفص  
رغم انه وضعت اله نقاط الخروج  :Big Grin:

----------


## مضارب محترف

> 

  

> وراه وراه والزمن طويل 
> حصرناه  
> كمان ال  
> 12650 
> من فوق 
> 12525 من تحت   
> دائما يخترق اختراق وهمي 
> ويرجع يغلق فوق ال 12525 
> على الديلي  
> ...

 يسعد مساك اخ فيصل  تحليلك صحيح والانطلاقة ستكون عنيفة  اعتقد بأنها ستكون باتجاه 13000 لسبب بسيط وهو منذ يومين صدرت النتيجة المالية لشركة الكوا عن الربع الاخير من العام الماضي وكانت سلبية وتدنت الارباح بنسبة 50 بالمائة  عن النتيجة التي قبلها ورغم ذلك لم يتأثر السهم ولم نشهد فيه هبوطا يتناسب مع النيجة وهذا يدلل : -المضاربون يعتقدون بأن الاسعار اصبحت متدنية ولن يتخلون عن مراكزهم -هناك موجة تفاؤل بالسوق بدأت تظهر بالايام الماضية ولم نشهد حالات الذعر التي كانت سائدة منذ فترة -يعتقد المضاربون بأن الشركات ستححق نتائج ايجابية ببيانات الربع الاول والثاني من هذا العام   مع فائق الاحترام

----------


## سمير صيام

> [center] يسعد مساك اخ فيصل  تحليلك صحيح والانطلاقة ستكون عنيفة  اعتقد بأنها ستكون باتجاه 13000 لسبب بسيط وهو منذ يومين صدرت النتيجة المالية لشركة الكوا عن الربع الاخير من العام الماضي وكانت سلبية وتدنت الارباح بنسبة 50 بالمائة  عن النتيجة التي قبلها ورغم ذلك لم يتأثر السهم ولم نشهد فيه هبوطا يتناسب مع النيجة وهذا يدلل : -المضاربون يعتقدون بأن الاسعار اصبحت متدنية ولن يتخلون عن مراكزهم -هناك موجة تفاؤل بالسوق بدأت تظهر بالايام الماضية ولم نشهد حالات الذعر التي كانت سائدة منذ فترة -يعتقد المضاربون بأن الشركات ستححق نتائج ايجابية ببيانات الربع الاول والثاني من هذا العام   مع فائق الاحترام

 بارك الله فيك ومنتظرين تحليلاتك الاساسية التى وعدت بها

----------


## faissal

> [center]  يسعد مساك اخ فيصل  تحليلك صحيح والانطلاقة ستكون عنيفة  اعتقد بأنها ستكون باتجاه 13000 لسبب بسيط وهو منذ يومين صدرت النتيجة المالية لشركة الكوا عن الربع الاخير من العام الماضي وكانت سلبية وتدنت الارباح بنسبة 50 بالمائة  عن النتيجة التي قبلها ورغم ذلك لم يتأثر السهم ولم نشهد فيه هبوطا يتناسب مع النيجة وهذا يدلل : -المضاربون يعتقدون بأن الاسعار اصبحت متدنية ولن يتخلون عن مراكزهم -هناك موجة تفاؤل بالسوق بدأت تظهر بالايام الماضية ولم نشهد حالات الذعر التي كانت سائدة منذ فترة -يعتقد المضاربون بأن الشركات ستححق نتائج ايجابية ببيانات الربع الاول والثاني من هذا العام   مع فائق الاحترام

 معلومات مفيده ان شاء الله 
تفيد الاخوة معنا   
ممكن طيب مساعده منك 
كيف ممكن نحصل على اعلان شركات التابعه للداون جونز 
وعن ارباحها للربع  الاول من 2008  
ببحث عن موقع يعطيني فقط معلومات عن اسهم الشركات التي تقع تحت مظلة داونجونز مش ملاقي  
بارك الله بك

----------


## faissal

> بارك الله فيك ومنتظرين تحليلاتك الاساسية التى وعدت بها

  
سمير 
دخل داونجونز  :Big Grin:  
انت بتراقب من يعيد لبعيد
على شان خاطر الين  :Big Grin:

----------


## سمير صيام

> سمير 
> دخل داونجونز  
> انت بتراقب من يعيد لبعيد
> على شان خاطر الين

 ههههههه
لا وانت الصادق شوفت اسم اخونا مضارب دخلت امسى عليه

----------


## مضارب محترف

> بارك الله فيك ومنتظرين تحليلاتك الاساسية التى وعدت بها

 انا بخدمة اخواني اخي سمير عندما اجد موضوع استطيع ان اشارك فيه لانني استفدت واستفيد من هذا المنتدى كثيرا  ولكن المشكلة التي تجعلني اتورا عن المشاركة هي ان التحليل الاساسي لاتظهر نتائجه مباشرة واخاف ان يتضرر الاخوة من هذا   انا بخدمة اخواني دائما مع فائق الاحترام

----------


## faissal

> ههههههه  لا وانت الصادق شوفت اسم اخونا مضارب دخلت امسى عليه

  
كده برده يا سمير 
معلش   :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:

----------


## مضارب محترف

> معلومات مفيده ان شاء الله

  

> تفيد الاخوة معنا   
> ممكن طيب مساعده منك 
> كيف ممكن نحصل على اعلان شركات التابعه للداون جونز 
> وعن ارباحها للربع الاول من 2008  
> ببحث عن موقع يعطيني فقط معلومات عن اسهم الشركات التي تقع تحت مظلة داونجونز مش ملاقي  
> بارك الله بك

 تفضل اخي فيصل Earnings.com: Event Calendar - Highlights 
مع العلم انني احصل على بيانات الشركات واخبارها مباشرة لايف عن طريقCNN -,CNBC - REUTERS
وذلك عن طريق ربط هذه المواقع ببرنامجFEEDREADERS 
استخدم طريقة لمتابعة اخبار الدوا وهي تقسيم شركاته لقطاعات ومراقبة كل شركة ضمن تلك القطاعات وتأثيرها على شركات القطاعات الاخرى( هذه طريقة من الطرق ) 
مع فائق الاحترام

----------


## faissal

عدنا مع الداون من جديد   :Big Grin:  
ايه رايكم بالشارت ده

----------


## faissal

> [center]  تفضل اخي فيصل Earnings.com: Event Calendar - Highlights 
> مع العلم انني احصل على بيانات الشركات واخبارها مباشرة لايف عن طريقCNN -,CNBC - REUTERS
> وذلك عن طريق ربط هذه المواقع ببرنامجFEEDREADERS 
> استخدم طريقة لمتابعة اخبار الدوا وهي تقسيم شركاته لقطاعات ومراقبة كل شركة ضمن تلك القطاعات وتأثيرها على شركات القطاعات الاخرى( هذه طريقة من الطرق ) 
> مع فائق الاحترام

  
مشكور ياطيب 
وان شاء الله 
راح اتبع نصيحتك

----------


## مضارب محترف

> ههههههه  لا وانت الصادق شوفت اسم اخونا مضارب دخلت امسى عليه

 مساء الخير والنور على السيد سمير  والله انك شرفتني من المحتمل ان ازور القاهرة بالفترة المقبلة ان تمت سأتصل بك وبالاستاذ عياد ووليد وكل الاخوة المصريين  مع فائق الاحترام

----------


## عياد

> انا بخدمة اخواني اخي سمير عندما اجد موضوع استطيع ان اشارك فيه لانني استفدت واستفيد من هذا المنتدى كثيرا   ولكن المشكلة التي تجعلني اتورا عن المشاركة هي ان التحليل الاساسي لاتظهر نتائجه مباشرة واخاف ان يتضرر الاخوة من هذا   انا بخدمة اخواني دائما  مع فائق الاحترام

 اهلا بك اخي المحترف مضارب محترف   التحليل الاساسي علم كبير وبصراحة نحن طمعانين في شرح مبسط له وكيفية استخدامه في تحليل الاسهم الأمريكية لأن في استراتيجيات كثيرة للمتاجرة باستخدام الاوبشن على اعلان الارباح وهي بالطبع تكون ناتجة عن توقعات التحليل الاساسي للشركة  . وافكر في اقتراح لكسر مسألة (ان التحليل الاساسي لاتظهر نتائجه سريعة ومباشرة )   والاقراح هو انه تقوم بتحليل سهم بشكل جيد جدا من الناحية الاساسية ونترك التحليل الفني يحدد مناطق الدخول والخروج منه وهذه سهلة وعند فيصل  :Yikes3:  . تقبل خالص تحياتي  محبك عيــاد

----------


## عياد

> مساء الخير والنور على السيد سمير   والله انك شرفتني من المحتمل ان ازور القاهرة بالفترة المقبلة ان تمت سأتصل بك وبالاستاذ عياد ووليد وكل الاخوة المصريين   مع فائق الاحترام

 بداية اريد ان اغير كلمة من المحتمل الى من المؤكد  :Teeth Smile:  . لي الشرف عزيزي مضارب ان التقي بشخصكم الكريم  وتنورنا في القاهرة ان شاء الله   نحن في انتظارك  :Eh S(7):    تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## faissal

> اهلا بك اخي المحترف مضارب محترف   التحليل الاساسي علم كبير وبصراحة نحن طمعانين في شرح مبسط له وكيفية استخدامه في تحليل الاسهم الأمريكية لأن في استراتيجيات كثيرة للمتاجرة باستخدام الاوبشن على اعلان الارباح وهي بالطبع تكون ناتجة عن توقعات التحليل الاساسي للشركة  . وافكر في اقتراح لكسر مسألة (ان التحليل الاساسي لاتظهر نتائجه سريعة ومباشرة )  والاقراح هو انه تقوم بتحليل سهم بشكل جيد جدا من الناحية الاساسية ونترك التحليل الفني يحدد مناطق الدخول والخروج منه وهذه سهلة وعند فيصل  . تقبل خالص تحياتي   محبك عيــاد

    :Inlove:  
فكرة رائعه اخي عياد 
وان شاء الله اخونا مضارب محترف يتابع وضع تحليلاته هنا بالنسبه للاساسي

----------


## faissal

للمتابعه

----------


## faissal

:Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:

----------


## جاسر

للاسف فشل في الصعود

----------


## faissal

> للاسف فشل في الصعود

 هلا اخي جاسر 
هو فشل مظبوط
لكن الاغلاق ضروري 
لانه شارت ديلي 
لو تحت القناة المكسورة يبقى هبوط قادم  اقوى لسه 
ان شاء الله

----------


## مضارب محترف

> هلا اخي جاسر

  

> هو فشل مظبوط
> لكن الاغلاق ضروري 
> لانه شارت ديلي 
> لو تحت القناة المكسورة يبقى هبوط قادم اقوى لسه 
> ان شاء الله

 سبب الهبوط هو نتائج شركة جنرال الكتريك  من المكن ان يكون الهبوط مؤقت والله اعلم

----------


## مضارب محترف

نتيجة جنرال الكتريك جاءت اقل من النتيجة السابقة 6 بالمائة وعلى مااعتقد هي نتيجة متوقعة وافضل من نتائج شركات اخرى بنفس المؤشر ولكن الملفت للنظر بأن السوق تعامل مع هذه النتيجة بشكل حاد  من الممكن ان يوم نهاية الاسبوع يلعب دورا سلبيا ايضا

----------


## مضارب محترف

> اهلا بك اخي المحترف مضارب محترف   التحليل الاساسي علم كبير وبصراحة نحن طمعانين في شرح مبسط له وكيفية استخدامه في تحليل الاسهم الأمريكية لأن في استراتيجيات كثيرة للمتاجرة باستخدام الاوبشن على اعلان الارباح وهي بالطبع تكون ناتجة عن توقعات التحليل الاساسي للشركة  . وافكر في اقتراح لكسر مسألة (ان التحليل الاساسي لاتظهر نتائجه سريعة ومباشرة )  والاقراح هو انه تقوم بتحليل سهم بشكل جيد جدا من الناحية الاساسية ونترك التحليل الفني يحدد مناطق الدخول والخروج منه وهذه سهلة وعند فيصل  . تقبل خالص تحياتي   محبك عيــاد

 تحياتي اخي عياد بعطلة نهاية الاسبوع سأشرح موضوع التحليل الاساسي ان شاء الله ولكن انا لاأومن بالطريقة الكلاسيكية بالتحليل من ميزانية وموجودات واصول وارباح وانتاجية لانني اعتقد بأنها بيانات لاتتمتع بالشفافية وهي عبارة عن صورة فوتوغرافية جامدة  واكبر دليل ماحصل مع اكبر خامس بنك في اميركا الذي كان يتمتع سهمه بمصداقية كبيرة في وول ستريت فنفاجىء بهبوط سهمه من 56 دولار الى 26 في اليوم التالي ثم الى 2 دولار في اليوم الذي يلي نهاية العطلة فأين كانت الحسابات والميزانيات     الخ لذلك سوف نعتمد طرق اخرى بالتحليل وسوف تعتمد على المشاركة الجماعية في التحليل والدراسة وسوف يكون عميد هذه الدراسة الزعيم عياد وسوف يترجمها على الشارت المعلم فيصل                           مع فائق الاحترام

----------


## faissal

> تحياتي اخي عياد بعطلة نهاية الاسبوع سأشرح موضوع التحليل الاساسي ان شاء الله ولكن انا لاأومن بالطريقة الكلاسيكية بالتحليل من ميزانية وموجودات واصول وارباح وانتاجية لانني اعتقد بأنها بيانات لاتتمتع بالشفافية وهي عبارة عن صورة فوتوغرافية جامدة  واكبر دليل ماحصل مع اكبر خامس بنك في اميركا الذي كان يتمتع سهمه بمصداقية كبيرة في وول ستريت فنفاجىء بهبوط سهمه من 56 دولار الى 26 في اليوم التالي ثم الى 2 دولار في اليوم الذي يلي نهاية العطلة فأين كانت الحسابات والميزانيات الخ لذلك سوف نعتمد طرق اخرى بالتحليل وسوف تعتمد على المشاركة الجماعية في التحليل والدراسة وسوف يكون عميد هذه الدراسة الزعيم عياد وسوف يترجمها على الشارت المعلم فيصل  مع فائق الاحترام

 بانتظارك ان شاء الله اخي مضارب 
وتسجيل حضور ومتابعه في الصف الاول
على شان نقدر نربط الاساسي بالفني  
او الفني بالاساسي 
وربنا ييسر ان شاء الله

----------


## جديد وخسران

السلام عليكم اي الله حيووو العمل الجاد والجماعي يعطيكن العافية ولله  وانا بسمي وبسم اي واحد متل حالاتي معلوماتو ولا شيئ بدي اشكركن لانو نحنا بلاكم ولله بنخسر كتير ويلا ياسيدي الداون اغلق على سعر 12337 ربي يوفق الجميع يا رب ويعوض اي واحد خسرانامين يا رب ومشكورين مرة تانية وكل الشكر للخ فيصل لانو يا جماعة من جد هل رجل عو يوقف معي وساعدني شخصا كل الشكر والاحترام للجميع ولكم مني انا اخوكم في الله اطيب التحيات وويك اند سعيد باذن الله يعني اجازة سعيدة :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:

----------


## faissal

> السلام عليكم اي الله حيووو العمل الجاد والجماعي يعطيكن العافية ولله وانا بسمي وبسم اي واحد متل حالاتي معلوماتو ولا شيئ بدي اشكركن لانو نحنا بلاكم ولله بنخسر كتير ويلا ياسيدي الداون اغلق على سعر 12337 ربي يوفق الجميع يا رب ويعوض اي واحد خسرانامين يا رب ومشكورين مرة تانية وكل الشكر للخ فيصل لانو يا جماعة من جد هل رجل عو يوقف معي وساعدني شخصا كل الشكر والاحترام للجميع ولكم مني انا اخوكم في الله اطيب التحيات وويك اند سعيد باذن الله يعني اجازة سعيدة

  
هذا اقل واجب للاخوة 
واكيد ان شاء الله راح تغير معرفك وتساويه 
جديد وربحان

----------


## faissal

> هلا اخي جاسر 
> هو فشل مظبوط
> لكن الاغلاق ضروري 
> لانه شارت ديلي 
> لو تحت القناة المكسورة يبقى هبوط قادم اقوى لسه 
> ان شاء الله

 الداون تخطى حواجز الدعم  
مدعوما بالاخبار المش جيده كما اخبرنا اخي مضارب بارك الله به 
ووصل لهدفه ال 12320 وزياده  
كما هو موضح بالشارت السابق  
واغلق فوقه 
ننتظر نتائج اجتماع الدول العظمى كماتسمي نفسها 
متوقع الان ارتداد ال محيط ال 12400  
كسر ال 12320 
قد يقودنا الى 
12190 مجددا والله اعلم 
واجازه سعيده للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## مضارب محترف

> الداون تخطى حواجز الدعم

 [quote=faissal;653517] 
مدعوما بالاخبار المش جيده كما اخبرنا اخي مضارب بارك الله به 
ووصل لهدفه ال 12320 وزياده  
كما هو موضح بالشارت السابق  
واغلق فوقه 
ننتظر نتائج اجتماع الدول العظمى كماتسمي نفسها  نتائج جنرال موتورز كانت متوقعة ولكن الذي لم يكن متوقعا هو المواطن الاميركي الذي يستهلك 70 بالمائة من منتجاته فهذا المستهلك فجأة فقد ثقته بالاقتصاد اي ان المشكلة في اقتصاده منذ اكثر من سنة ولكنه بشهر ابريل من هذا العام ادرك بأن لديه مشكلة سبحان الله مؤشر ثقة المستهلك اتت على انخفاض شديد وبشكل مفاجىء وغير متوقع وهذا ماأطاح بوول ستريت  مع فائق الاحترام 
]

----------


## faissal

[quote=مضارب محترف;653541] 

> مدعوما بالاخبار المش جيده كما اخبرنا اخي مضارب بارك الله به 
> ووصل لهدفه ال 12320 وزياده  
> كما هو موضح بالشارت السابق  
> واغلق فوقه 
> ننتظر نتائج اجتماع الدول العظمى كماتسمي نفسها  نتائج جنرال موتورز كانت متوقعة  ولكن الذي لم يكن متوقعا هو المواطن الاميركي الذي يستهلك 70 بالمائة من منتجاته فهذا المستهلك فجأة فقد ثقته بالاقتصاد اي ان المشكلة في اقتصاده منذ اكثر من سنة ولكنه بشهر ابريل من هذا العام ادرك بأن لديه مشكلة سبحان الله مؤشر ثقة المستهلك اتت على انخفاض شديد وبشكل مفاجىء وغير متوقع وهذا ماأطاح بوول ستريت   مع فائق الاحترام  ]

  
حتعمل ايه اخي مضارب 
شكله نايم المواطن الامريكي 
ممكن المرة الجايه يقوموا بتعديل النتيجه  :016:

----------


## waseem

الله يعطيك العافيه يا عياد وهذا رأي متواضع كما بالشارت المرفق  تحياتي

----------


## faissal

لاجديد يذكر على الحركه الى الان 
الا انه السعر بعد محاولة الكسر ل
12320 
ووصوله الى الى دعم متوسط عند الى 12280 تقريبا 
وارتد منه الى 
12320
حاليا  
ننتظر شمعه الاربع ساعات القادمه اين ستغلق 
والاغلاق الشهري للمتابعه بعد اسبوعين 
وللتفكير حاليا  
لو تم كسره والاغلاق اسفله ممكن انه نرى الدان عند ال 11450 والله اعلم 
لكن الان بدري على ده  :Big Grin:

----------


## مضارب محترف

*الأسبوع الماضي* عاد جو التشاؤم إلى وول ستريت بعد أن أصدرت بعض الشركات أرباحاً سلبية للربع الأول من العام الجاري، مما أثار خوف المستثمر من انتقال عدوى خسائر القطاع المالي إلى الشركات الأخرى بشكل عام. كما ساهمت في تشاؤم المستثمرين عوامل أخرى أهمها:
1- التدني المفاجئ في أرباح شركة جنرال الكتريك (GE) إثرالخسائر التي تكبدها القسم المالي للشركة. 
2- تدني ثقة المستهلك إلى أدنى مستوى لها منذ أكثر من 20 سنة. 
3- تجاوز سعر النفط 112 دولاراً للبرميل الواحد يوم الأربعاء، وتدني الدولار إلى مستوى قياسي جديد أمام اليورو.
4- الارتفاع المفاجئ في العجز التجاري لشهر فبراير إلى 62.3 مليار دولار، وذلك بالرغم من ضعف العملة الأميركية.   *أداء المؤشرات الرئيسية*  *هذا الأسبوع* تستعد أكثر من 9 شركات من شركات مؤشر داو جونز الثلاثين للإعلان عن أرباحها هذا الأسبوع. وينتظر المستثمرون هذه الإعلانات باهتمام كبير خوفاً من أن تأتي بنتائج سلبية مفاجئة على غرار شركة جنرال الكتريك (GE) الأسبوع الماضي. ومن أبرز الشركات المعلنة هذا الأسبوع شركة انتل (INTC) لرقائق الكمبيوتر وبنك واشنطن ميوتشوال (WM) يوم الثلاثاء، إضافة إلى آي بي ام (IBM) لأجهزة الكمبيوتر وبنكي دجاي بي مورغن تشيس (JPM) وولز فارغو (WFC) يوم الأربعاء، وكل من فايزر (PFE) للأدوية وميريل لينش (MER) وغوغل (GOOG) يوم الخميس، لنختتم إعلانات الأسبوع مع بنكي واكوفيا (WB) وسيتيغروب (C) يوم الجمعة.  على صعيد آخر، يترقّب المستثمر خلال الأيام القادمة أرقاماً اقتصادية عديدة بعضها متعلق بالتضخم كمؤشري سعر المستهلك والمنتج لشهر مارس، وبعضها الآخر متعلق بإنفاق المستهلك كمؤشر مبيعات التجزئة.  *أرقام الأسبوع الاقتصادية*    *تطلعات* بإمكاننا أن نستنتج من التصريحات التي عقبت المحادثات بين الدول الصناعية السبع (G7) آخر الأسبوع الماضي أن أزمة الائتمان ستستمر لفترة غير معروفة وبقوة لا نعرف مداها أيضاً. ولا شك أن مدى قوة الأزمة سيقرر ما إذا كان ركود الاقتصاد الأميركي سيجر العالم إلى تباطؤ اقتصادي. ولكن يبدو أن الهدف الرئيسي من الاجتماع هو إبراز الوحدة بين الدول المجتمعة وإعادة الثقة، دون التطرق إلى أية مواضيع خلافية. ولم تضع هذه الدول أي خطة للحد من تفاقم الأزمة، بل اكتفت بالاعتماد على ما قامت به واشنطن حتى اليوم من حوافز تنشيطية لاقتصادها.
وحسب صندوق النقد الدولي (IMF) المعروف بتقديراته المحافظة، فإن مجموع خسائر أزمة الائتمان قد يصل إلى 945 مليار دولار موزعة على البنوك والمحفظات المالية وشركات التأمين. وطبعاً، سيكون للمؤسسات المالية الأميركية حصة الأسد منها.

----------


## عياد

> الله يعطيك العافيه يا عياد وهذا رأي متواضع كما بالشارت المرفق  تحياتي

 الله يعافيك ياوسيم  فعلا مستوى 12750 مازال حاجز قوي يحول دون مواصلة الداوجونز تقدمه ودفع المؤشر للتسراجع حتى مستوى 12300 تقريبا وفي انتظار تحركات الايام القادمة لتحديد الاتجاه   خالص تحياتي

----------


## عياد

تسلم ايدك يامضارب     والله افتقدت هذا التقرير حيث كان يأتيني ومعاه توصيات فترة تجريبية ثم اصبحت التوصية وعليها نجوم مع نفس التقرير ثم اعادوا هيكلة الموقع في 2006 تقريبا ولم يصبح يرسل لي هذا التقرير   .  مازلنا في انتظار موضوعك الهام عن التحليل الاساسي  :Good:   .   خالص ودي وتقديري واحترامي لشخصكم الكريم

----------


## مضارب محترف

عذرا للتأخير فلقد كانت عطلة نهاية الاسبوع كثيرة المشاكل وعذرا ايضا ان لم يكن الموضوع اكاديمي لانه شبه ارتجالي ولكن سوف يكون بحثنا اكثر تنظيما انشاء الله  مقدمة :  تختلف دراسة التحليل الاساسي مع اختلاف طبيعة عمل الشركة ان كانت صناعية او خدماتية او مشتركة ، وتختلف ايضا ضمن النطاق الواحد فضمن القطاع الصناعي هناك شركات تعتمد على المواد الزراعية كمواد داخلة وهناك معادن وماهي المواد البديلة اوالمنافسة وهل المنتج النهائي استهلاكي ام مواد نصف مصنعة او نهائية ام معمرة وماهو الذوق العام لمستهلك تلك البضائع وماهي المواد البديلة او المنافسة لتلك المنتجات الخ  من هنا نستطيع ان نقول بأن الدراسة التحليل الاساسي لشركة ما ما هي الا عبارة عن توليفة معينة يجب ان نصممها لتتناسب مع طبيعة كل شركة وطبيعة منتجاتها ومنافسيها وطبيعة المناخ الاقتصادي الخاضن لهذه الشركة ضمن القطاع الذي تنتسب له وظروف هذا القطاع ضمن المناخ الاقتصادي ومشاكله لذلك نجد هناك العديد من الطرق المتشعبة لهذا النوع من الدراسات ( هناك من يعتبر ان التحليل الاساسي لشركة ما هو عبارة عن دراسة الميزانية والوضع المالي للشركة وربحيتها وانتاجيتها وسرعة دوران العمالة الخ ) ولكنني اعتبر بأن هذه الطريقة قاصرة ولاتعطي نتائج صحيحة .  هذا من ناحية اما من ناحية اخرى فهناك مشكلة كبيرة تعيق التحليل الاساسي وهي البيانات وطريقة الحصول عليها وهذه البيانات تبدأ من الهيكل التنظيمي للشركة مرورا باكشوفات الحسابية والميزانيات انتهاء بالدراسات والابحاث السرية .  -كيف استطيع اختيار الشركات او الصناعات التي سأقوم بدراستها :  لكل فترة زمنية او حالة اقتصادية طريقة لاختيار الشركات ، لن نتشعب في هذا المجال سوف نتناول الحالة الراهنة للاقتصاد العالمي وعلى اساسه نقوم بأختيار الشركات   المعطيات المتوفرة لدينا عن الوضع الاقتصادي العالمي :  - اقتصاد عالمي ضعيف واقتصاد اميركي راكد - دولار رخيص وليس ضعيف ويورو مرتفع وليس قوي وين مرتفع ( قيمة الناتج الاجمالي لمنطقة اليورو تفوق قيمة الناتج الاجمالي لمنطقة الدولار بسعر صرف 1,56 يورو دولار ) - فائدة دولار 2,25 فائدة يورو 4,00 - انفاق حكومي كبير ومساعدات واعفاءات ضريبية لمنطقة الدولار - مخاطر تضخم محدقة بمنطقة اليورو ومخاطر تضخم اقل حدة بمنطقة الدولار ولكنها سوف تتزايد بسبب تخفيض نسبة الفائدة وزيادة الانفاق  - ازمة ثقة في قطاع البنوك العالمية  - ازمة الرهونات العقارية في القمة بمنطقة الدولار بينما نجد بوادرها تظهر في انكلترا وربما في اوربا فيما بعد  تطلعات مستقبلية :  - ازدياد ارتفاع مستويات التضخم بمنطقة الدولار وهذا ماسيدفع برنانكي لرفع مستويات الفائدة وبنسب عالية مع ظهور البوادر الاولى لحل ازمة الرهونات العقارية ( المراهنة على انخفاض اسعار النفط والغذاء في الربع الاخير من هذا العام مراهنات واهية )  - سنشهد ارتفاع بمعدلات النمو بمنطقة الدولار بسبب الاصلاحات الاقتصادية التي يقومون بها بينما سنشهد تراجع بمعدلات النمو بمنطقة اليورو بسبب ارتفاع اليورو وانخفاض الصادرات وبدء ظهور مشاكل بسوق الرهونات  بمعنى اخر سيدور الدولاب - ارتفاع معدلات التضخم بمنطقة اليورو ايضا وهذا ماسيؤدي الى عدم تمكن تريشه على تخفيض نسب الفائدة لانقاذ اقتصاده  من خلال النقاط الواردة اعلاه استطيع ان اقول :   - يجب ان ابحث عن الشركات المنافسة بين منطقة الدولار ومنطقة اليورو وليس مع منطقة ثالثة مثل الصين مثلا  وهذه الشركات هي ذات التقنيات العالية التي تملكها اوربا واميركا فقط .  - يجب ان ابحث عن الشركات الاميركية الاساسية والمحرضة للاقتصاد وليست التابعة بمعنى اخر الشركات في القطاعات او الصناعات التي ستتكون منها الشرارة الاولى لاعادة اقلاع الاقتصاد الاميركي .  - الابتعاد عن الشركات الاوربية التي تعمل بمجال السياحة والبحث عن الشركات التي ستستفيد من ارتفاع سعر اليورو في كل من تركيا ومصر وشرق اسيا .  - ما هو الوقت المناسب للدخول  يتوقع بعض المحللين بأن الازمة الاميركية وصلت للذروة والاسوء بات وراؤنا بينما يعتقد اخرون بأن ازمة يتم تشبيهها بأزمة الثلانينيات من القرن الماضي لم تحل بهذه البساطة وان الاسوء مازال امامنا  سنعتمد بالمرحلة المقبلة على مراقبة المؤشرات الاميركية لمعرفة حالة الاقتصاد وبأي مرحلة من المراحل يمر بها لكي نستطيع اختيار الزمن المناسب للدخول بعمليات الشراء وهذه المؤشرات هي :  - مؤشر بيع البيوت القديمة والجديدة وتراخيص البناء  - مؤشر الانفاق الاستهلاكي واسعار النتجين ومبيعات التجزئة - مؤشر الطلبيات على السلع المعمرة وثقة المستهلك ومؤشرات البطالة  - ارباح الشركات الربعية  اسف للاطالة  مع فائق الاحترام

----------


## faissal

> *الأسبوع الماضي* عاد جو التشاؤم إلى وول ستريت بعد أن أصدرت بعض الشركات أرباحاً سلبية للربع الأول من العام الجاري، مما أثار خوف المستثمر من انتقال عدوى خسائر القطاع المالي إلى الشركات الأخرى بشكل عام. كما ساهمت في تشاؤم المستثمرين عوامل أخرى أهمها: 1- التدني المفاجئ في أرباح شركة جنرال الكتريك (GE) إثرالخسائر التي تكبدها القسم المالي للشركة.  2- تدني ثقة المستهلك إلى أدنى مستوى لها منذ أكثر من 20 سنة.  3- تجاوز سعر النفط 112 دولاراً للبرميل الواحد يوم الأربعاء، وتدني الدولار إلى مستوى قياسي جديد أمام اليورو. 4- الارتفاع المفاجئ في العجز التجاري لشهر فبراير إلى 62.3 مليار دولار، وذلك بالرغم من ضعف العملة الأميركية.  *أداء المؤشرات الرئيسية*                                                                          *هذا الأسبوع* تستعد أكثر من 9 شركات من شركات مؤشر داو جونز الثلاثين للإعلان عن أرباحها هذا الأسبوع. وينتظر المستثمرون هذه الإعلانات باهتمام كبير خوفاً من أن تأتي بنتائج سلبية مفاجئة على غرار شركة جنرال الكتريك (GE) الأسبوع الماضي. ومن أبرز الشركات المعلنة هذا الأسبوع شركة انتل (INTC) لرقائق الكمبيوتر وبنك واشنطن ميوتشوال (WM) يوم الثلاثاء، إضافة إلى آي بي ام (IBM) لأجهزة الكمبيوتر وبنكي دجاي بي مورغن تشيس (JPM) وولز فارغو (WFC) يوم الأربعاء، وكل من فايزر (PFE) للأدوية وميريل لينش (MER) وغوغل (GOOG) يوم الخميس، لنختتم إعلانات الأسبوع مع بنكي واكوفيا (WB) وسيتيغروب (C) يوم الجمعة.  على صعيد آخر، يترقّب المستثمر خلال الأيام القادمة أرقاماً اقتصادية عديدة بعضها متعلق بالتضخم كمؤشري سعر المستهلك والمنتج لشهر مارس، وبعضها الآخر متعلق بإنفاق المستهلك كمؤشر مبيعات التجزئة.   *أرقام الأسبوع الاقتصادية*                                                            *تطلعات*  بإمكاننا أن نستنتج من التصريحات التي عقبت المحادثات بين الدول الصناعية السبع (G7) آخر الأسبوع الماضي أن أزمة الائتمان ستستمر لفترة غير معروفة وبقوة لا نعرف مداها أيضاً. ولا شك أن مدى قوة الأزمة سيقرر ما إذا كان ركود الاقتصاد الأميركي سيجر العالم إلى تباطؤ اقتصادي. ولكن يبدو أن الهدف الرئيسي من الاجتماع هو إبراز الوحدة بين الدول المجتمعة وإعادة الثقة، دون التطرق إلى أية مواضيع خلافية. ولم تضع هذه الدول أي خطة للحد من تفاقم الأزمة، بل اكتفت بالاعتماد على ما قامت به واشنطن حتى اليوم من حوافز تنشيطية لاقتصادها.  وحسب صندوق النقد الدولي (IMF) المعروف بتقديراته المحافظة، فإن مجموع خسائر أزمة الائتمان قد يصل إلى 945 مليار دولار موزعة على البنوك والمحفظات المالية وشركات التأمين. وطبعاً، سيكون للمؤسسات المالية الأميركية حصة الأسد منها .

   
الله يعطيك العافيه اخي مضارب 
بالله عليك لاتحرمنا من طلتك عندنا بالاسهم  
على فكرة طلب الدول كمان من البنوك الكشف عن خسائرها  خلال مده 100 يوم تقريبا 3 اشهر راح يعمل هزة كبير ايضا في عالم المال

----------


## عياد

> عذرا للتأخير فلقد كانت عطلة نهاية الاسبوع كثيرة المشاكل وعذرا ايضا ان لم يكن الموضوع اكاديمي لانه شبه ارتجالي ولكن سوف يكون بحثنا اكثر تنظيما انشاء الله  مقدمة :  تختلف دراسة التحليل الاساسي مع اختلاف طبيعة عمل الشركة ان كانت صناعية او خدماتية او مشتركة ، وتختلف ايضا ضمن النطاق الواحد فضمن القطاع الصناعي هناك شركات تعتمد على المواد الزراعية كمواد داخلة وهناك معادن وماهي المواد البديلة اوالمنافسة وهل المنتج النهائي استهلاكي ام مواد نصف مصنعة او نهائية ام معمرة وماهو الذوق العام لمستهلك تلك البضائع وماهي المواد البديلة او المنافسة لتلك المنتجات الخ  من هنا نستطيع ان نقول بأن الدراسة التحليل الاساسي لشركة ما ما هي الا عبارة عن توليفة معينة يجب ان نصممها لتتناسب مع طبيعة كل شركة وطبيعة منتجاتها ومنافسيها وطبيعة المناخ الاقتصادي الخاضن لهذه الشركة ضمن القطاع الذي تنتسب له وظروف هذا القطاع ضمن المناخ الاقتصادي ومشاكله لذلك نجد هناك العديد من الطرق المتشعبة لهذا النوع من الدراسات ( هناك من يعتبر ان التحليل الاساسي لشركة ما هو عبارة عن دراسة الميزانية والوضع المالي للشركة وربحيتها وانتاجيتها وسرعة دوران العمالة الخ ) ولكنني اعتبر بأن هذه الطريقة قاصرة ولاتعطي نتائج صحيحة .  هذا من ناحية اما من ناحية اخرى فهناك مشكلة كبيرة تعيق التحليل الاساسي وهي البيانات وطريقة الحصول عليها وهذه البيانات تبدأ من الهيكل التنظيمي للشركة مرورا باكشوفات الحسابية والميزانيات انتهاء بالدراسات والابحاث السرية .  -كيف استطيع اختيار الشركات او الصناعات التي سأقوم بدراستها :  لكل فترة زمنية او حالة اقتصادية طريقة لاختيار الشركات ، لن نتشعب في هذا المجال سوف نتناول الحالة الراهنة للاقتصاد العالمي وعلى اساسه نقوم بأختيار الشركات   المعطيات المتوفرة لدينا عن الوضع الاقتصادي العالمي :  - اقتصاد عالمي ضعيف واقتصاد اميركي راكد - دولار رخيص وليس ضعيف ويورو مرتفع وليس قوي وين مرتفع ( قيمة الناتج الاجمالي لمنطقة اليورو تفوق قيمة الناتج الاجمالي لمنطقة الدولار بسعر صرف 1,56 يورو دولار ) - فائدة دولار 2,25 فائدة يورو 4,00 - انفاق حكومي كبير ومساعدات واعفاءات ضريبية لمنطقة الدولار - مخاطر تضخم محدقة بمنطقة اليورو ومخاطر تضخم اقل حدة بمنطقة الدولار ولكنها سوف تتزايد بسبب تخفيض نسبة الفائدة وزيادة الانفاق  - ازمة ثقة في قطاع البنوك العالمية  - ازمة الرهونات العقارية في القمة بمنطقة الدولار بينما نجد بوادرها تظهر في انكلترا وربما في اوربا فيما بعد  تطلعات مستقبلية :  - ازدياد ارتفاع مستويات التضخم بمنطقة الدولار وهذا ماسيدفع برنانكي لرفع مستويات الفائدة وبنسب عالية مع ظهور البوادر الاولى لحل ازمة الرهونات العقارية ( المراهنة على انخفاض اسعار النفط والغذاء في الربع الاخير من هذا العام مراهنات واهية )  - سنشهد ارتفاع بمعدلات النمو بمنطقة الدولار بسبب الاصلاحات الاقتصادية التي يقومون بها بينما سنشهد تراجع بمعدلات النمو بمنطقة اليورو بسبب ارتفاع اليورو وانخفاض الصادرات وبدء ظهور مشاكل بسوق الرهونات  بمعنى اخر سيدور الدولاب - ارتفاع معدلات التضخم بمنطقة اليورو ايضا وهذا ماسيؤدي الى عدم تمكن تريشه على تخفيض نسب الفائدة لانقاذ اقتصاده  من خلال النقاط الواردة اعلاه استطيع ان اقول :   - يجب ان ابحث عن الشركات المنافسة بين منطقة الدولار ومنطقة اليورو وليس مع منطقة ثالثة مثل الصين مثلا  وهذه الشركات هي ذات التقنيات العالية التي تملكها اوربا واميركا فقط .  - يجب ان ابحث عن الشركات الاميركية الاساسية والمحرضة للاقتصاد وليست التابعة بمعنى اخر الشركات في القطاعات او الصناعات التي ستتكون منها الشرارة الاولى لاعادة اقلاع الاقتصاد الاميركي .  - الابتعاد عن الشركات الاوربية التي تعمل بمجال السياحة والبحث عن الشركات التي ستستفيد من ارتفاع سعر اليورو في كل من تركيا ومصر وشرق اسيا .  - ما هو الوقت المناسب للدخول  يتوقع بعض المحللين بأن الازمة الاميركية وصلت للذروة والاسوء بات وراؤنا بينما يعتقد اخرون بأن ازمة يتم تشبيهها بأزمة الثلانينيات من القرن الماضي لم تحل بهذه البساطة وان الاسوء مازال امامنا  سنعتمد بالمرحلة المقبلة على مراقبة المؤشرات الاميركية لمعرفة حالة الاقتصاد وبأي مرحلة من المراحل يمر بها لكي نستطيع اختيار الزمن المناسب للدخول بعمليات الشراء وهذه المؤشرات هي :  - مؤشر بيع البيوت القديمة والجديدة وتراخيص البناء  - مؤشر الانفاق الاستهلاكي واسعار النتجين ومبيعات التجزئة - مؤشر الطلبيات على السلع المعمرة وثقة المستهلك ومؤشرات البطالة  - ارباح الشركات الربعية  اسف للاطالة  مع فائق الاحترام

   ولايهمك يامضارب والله يقويك ويعينك  كلام رائع وجميل ما رأيك في أن نفرد موضوع خاص حتى يكون سهل التصفح والقراءة بعيدا عن تحليل الداو  :Eh S(7):   خالص تحياتي  محبك عيـــاد

----------


## مضارب محترف

شكرا لك اخي عياد والله اني بشوق للتعرف على شخصكم الكريم وان شاء الله بأول زيارة لمصر سأتصل بك بالنسبة لموضوع التحليل الاساسي سيكون موضوع مفتوح على كل المشاركات وستكون الدراسة جماعية وتحت اشرافك  وان كنت ترغب ان يكون موضوع مستقل سيكون تحت اسمك ايضا   مع فائق الاحترام

----------


## مضارب محترف

[ 
[quote=faissal;656734]الله يعطيك العافيه اخي مضارب 
بالله عليك لاتحرمنا من طلتك عندنا بالاسهم  
على فكرة طلب الدول كمان من البنوك الكشف عن خسائرها خلال مده 100 يوم تقريبا 3 اشهر راح يعمل هزة كبير ايضا في عالم المال شكرا لك اخي فيصل لتحليلك الدائم لمؤشر الداو الذي اتابعه دائما  على فكرة لن تستطيع البنوك الكشف عن الخسائر   - بسبب عدم معرفتها بخسائرها الحقيقية وعدم معرفة الجهات المتورطة بهذه الاوراق بسبب تداولها من والى والى  ودليل ذلك كل يوم نسمع بضحية جديدة ورقم جديد وصل حاليا 960 مليار دولار  -ان صرحت عن البيانات المتوفرة لديها سنشهد انهيارات ضخمة بأسواق الاسهم وستنهار بنوك عريقة وعلى رأسها يو بي اس                               مع فائق الاحترام

----------


## faissal

[quote=مضارب محترف;656786][   

> الله يعطيك العافيه اخي مضارب 
> بالله عليك لاتحرمنا من طلتك عندنا بالاسهم  
> على فكرة طلب الدول كمان من البنوك الكشف عن خسائرها خلال مده 100 يوم تقريبا 3 اشهر راح يعمل هزة كبير ايضا في عالم المال شكرا لك اخي فيصل لتحليلك الدائم لمؤشر الداو الذي اتابعه دائما  على فكرة لن تستطيع البنوك الكشف عن الخسائر   - بسبب عدم معرفتها بخسائرها الحقيقية وعدم معرفة الجهات المتورطة بهذه الاوراق بسبب تداولها من والى والى ودليل ذلك كل يوم نسمع بضحية جديدة ورقم جديد وصل حاليا 960 مليار دولار  -ان صرحت عن البيانات المتوفرة لديها سنشهد انهيارات ضخمة بأسواق الاسهم وستنهار بنوك عريقة وعلى رأسها يو بي اس    مع فائق الاحترام

 تماما يا طيب وصلت المعلومه  
وفعلا الواضح الان من خلال تقريرك ان السوق يترقب نتائج الشركات 
يتحرك في نطاق 50 نقطه 
وبعدها انفجار  
ان شاء الله يكون لتحت 
لانه في اخوة كثر بايعن من مستويات دنيا 
ربنا يسترها معهم

----------


## faissal

السعر دخل في مرحلة تجميع  
والتحرك على نطاق ضيق جدا للداون من 50 الى 100 نقطه  
مثلث في نهاية ترند هابط على الساعه والاربع ساعات
المفروض انه يكون نموذج استمراري لسعر الهبوط ان شاء الله
لكن الاخبار ممكن تخرب  
البيع او الشراء بستب 
فوق او تحت المستويات المحدده على الشارت 
فوقها او تحتها ب 15 نقطه  
مع عكس الصفقه مباشرة لو ضرب الستب  
الدخول الان خطر من السعر الحالي 
الافضل انتظار الكسر  
ممكن نشوف رالي من 300 الى 500 نقطه 
قريبا  :Big Grin:

----------


## جاسر

الله يبشرك بالخير

----------


## faissal

> الله يبشرك بالخير

  
ويبشرك ياجاسر كمان ربي بالخير

----------


## جديد وخسران

السلام عليكم
مشكووووووووووووووووووووور فيصل وربي انك انت ابو البشاير يعطيك العافية يا غالي ومشكورين الكل وخاصة الي عم يحاولو يبذلو جهد كبير مشضان يساعدومنا من جد مشكورين جميع وان شاء الله يكون هبووووط

----------


## faissal

للمتابعه

----------


## جديد وخسران

متاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  بعين معاك

----------


## جاسر

شو راي الشباب نقدر نقول ان الداو دخل ( البوق)

----------


## faissal

حتى لو بوق يا جاسر راح نحصره 
وانت شايف الخطين الي عاملين دعم ومقاومه  
حطيناهم فلاتر للسعر 
لو كسر المثلث باحد الاتجاهين كسر وهمي 
او فشل المثلث بتحقيق هدفه  
والحمد لله تم  وضعه بين فكي كماشه :Big Grin:  
مش راح نبيع او نشتري الا لما يحددوا بقى مين المنتصر في هذه الحرب الوطيسه  
ونمشي مع الربحان  
السوق منقسم الى حد ما  
وننتظر الكفه الغالبه 
والحمد لله فلوسنا في جيبنا مش متسرعين  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## faissal

للمتابعه 
12465 الحذر منها كانت دعم صعب شوي

----------


## جاسر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  الداو جونز اخترق الجاجز العلوي للبوق  هل من الممكن البيات فوق هذه المستويات

----------


## faissal

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   الداو جونز اخترق الجاجز العلوي للبوق   هل من الممكن البيات فوق هذه المستويات

  
اختراق ام ارتداد من ترند وفايبو 61

----------


## جاسر

> اختراق ام ارتداد من ترند وفايبو 61

 ثبت بالوجه الشرعي اختراق والبيات فوق مستويات 12620حنشوف مستويات جديده فوق 12750

----------


## مضارب محترف

من الممكن ان تدعمه ارباح شركة فايزر للادوية غدا مع بيانات البطالة واذا اتت نتائج ميرلانش ضمن التوقعات  ولكن يبقى امامه عقبة رئيسية وهي بيانات سيتي غروب  يوم الجمعة فأذا اتت ضمن التوقعات مثلما حصل اليوم مع جيبي مورغن سنشهد 13000 قريبا

----------


## faissal

> من الممكن ان تدعمه ارباح شركة فايزر للادوية غدا مع بيانات البطالة واذا اتت نتائج ميرلانش ضمن التوقعات  ولكن يبقى امامه عقبة رئيسية وهي بيانات سيتي غروب يوم الجمعة فأذا اتت ضمن التوقعات مثلما حصل اليوم مع جيبي مورغن سنشهد 13000 قريبا

  
وهو الي راح نفعله الانتظار لتحديد نقطة دخول جيده ان شاء الله اخي مضارب

----------


## مضارب محترف

> وهو الي راح نفعله الانتظار لتحديد نقطة دخول جيده ان شاء الله اخي مضارب

 جاءت بيانات ميرلانش ضمن التوقعات ولكنها لم تعجب الاسواق  جاءت بيانات فيزر الدوائية الدفاعية على غير المتوقع  جاءت بيانات البطالة مرتفعة وهذا لصالح الاسهم لانه مبرر لتخفيض الفائدة  بيني وبينك يأخ فيصل الداو لم يعد مفهوما  مع فائق الاحترام

----------


## مضارب محترف

جاءت خسارة سيتي غروب اكثر من 5 مليار دولارو اقل من المتوقع هذا مادفع بالداو للاعلى  نحن الان بالبير ماركت ويجب الانتباه لظاهرة الرالي في البير ماركت ويفضل الانتظار لافتتاح السوق ونرى كيف سيتعامل مع النتيجة علما بأنه لايوجد اخبار اخرى لاميركا اليوم

----------


## faissal

> جاءت بيانات ميرلانش ضمن التوقعات ولكنها لم تعجب الاسواق  جاءت بيانات فيزر الدوائية الدفاعية على غير المتوقع  جاءت بيانات البطالة مرتفعة وهذا لصالح الاسهم لانه مبرر لتخفيض الفائدة  بيني وبينك يأخ فيصل الداو لم يعد مفهوما   مع فائق الاحترام

  
هو عموما كان ياتجاه الترند الديلي ده والان وصل 
خلينا نشوف وين راح يغلق اليوم 
اسفل الترند ام فوقه

----------


## faissal

الداون يستهدف ال 
13200 والله اعلم  
وده تم نقاشه سابقا  
هدف قريب 
13075 
ومقاومه

----------


## مضارب محترف

> الداون يستهدف ال 
> 13200 والله اعلم  
> وده تم نقاشه سابقا  
> هدف قريب 
> 13075 
> ومقاومه

 ارجو ان لايعتبر الاخوة هذا النقاش على شكل توصيات اخي فيصل  نتائج البنوك طمئنت الاسواق لحد كبير  الارقام التي ذكرتها اؤيدك بها

----------


## faissal

> ارجو ان لايعتبر الاخوة هذا النقاش على شكل توصيات اخي فيصل  نتائج البنوك طمئنت الاسواق لحد كبير الارقام التي ذكرتها اؤيدك بها

  
طبعا اخي مضارب  
الموضوع هنا للمناقشه 
وليس توصيات  
والدخول على المسؤليه الشخصيه   
وان شاء الله ربنا يقدم الي فيه الخير لعباده :Eh S(7):

----------


## عياد

> شكرا لك اخي عياد والله اني بشوق للتعرف على شخصكم الكريم وان شاء الله بأول زيارة لمصر سأتصل بك  بالنسبة لموضوع التحليل الاساسي سيكون موضوع مفتوح على كل المشاركات وستكون الدراسة جماعية وتحت اشرافك  وان كنت ترغب ان يكون موضوع مستقل سيكون تحت اسمك ايضا    مع فائق الاحترام

 أهلا بك اخي مضارب محترف أجد نفسي عاجزا عن التعبير امام كرم اخلاقك وطيبة اصلك أخي الكريم وانا اللي اصبحت اكثر شوقا لرؤية المضارب الخلوق الطيب الأصل المحترف  :Eh S(7):  ان شاء الله راح افتح موضوع جديد ليكون للمناقشة والدراسة حول التحليل الأساسي نبدأ به مستغلين عطلة نهاية الأسبوع   خالص تحياتي واحترامي  محبك عيـــاد

----------


## عياد

متابعة ولا أروع ياشباب وحصار لحظي للداو جونز  اغلاق رائع للداوجنز فوق مستوى 12750 وبحجم تداول جيد ومن المتوقع أن يواصل المؤشر تقدمه مستهدفا مستويات 13100 - 13250 خلال الفترة القادمة ، المؤشرات الفنية ايضا تبدوا جيدة جدا كما يتضح من الشارت المرفق     خالص تحياتي   عيــاد

----------


## osamajamal

قبل قليل كنت أقوم برسم بعض الخطوط على الداو ، فدخلت الموضوع ووجدت الشباب قد وضعوا آراءاً تتشابه كثيراً مع ما توصلت إليه مما يزيد من الاطمئنان للتحليل الشخصي . 
لدي عدة ملاحظات : 
1- من الواضح أن الداو كسر حائط مقاومة عند 12780 تقريبا ، مما يجعله يحدد أهدافاً شمالية . هذا على الدايلي . 
2- تصاحب كسر حائط المقاومة بكسر خط القناو الهابطة على الدايلي والإغلاق فوقه .    
3- على الأربع ساعات نلاحظ أن الشمعة الأخيرة قبل الإغلاق جاءت هبوطية ، مما يعني أنه يسعى لاختبار الحائط المكسور وخط القناة الهابطة والاطمئنان على أنه كسر دائم لن تقوم لهما قائمة بعد الآن ، ليجمع شمل نفسه لينطلق شمالاً نحو أهدافه المرتقبة .    
4- عند رسم فيبو من آخر قمة إلى أخفض قاع ، نجد أن السعر يقف عند خط 61% ، وكسره يعطيه الوقود اللازم للانطلاق شمالاً نحو الأهداف المرتقبة .    
بذلك نخلص بالتالي : 
1- قام المؤشر يوم الجمعة بكسر حائط مقاومة
2- قام المؤشر يوم الجمعة بكسر خط قناة هابطة
3- النقطتان السابقتان هما إشارة للدخول شراء .
4- يتم تأكيد هذا الدخول بكسر خط فيبو 61 .
5- أفضل مكان للدخول هم اختبار حائط المقاومة المكسور عند 12780 تقريبا .  
الأهداف المتوقعة حسب الصورة الثانية .   
هذه ليست توصيات بل وجهة نظر تحتمل الخطأ قبل الصواب   
تحياتي

----------


## faissal

> قبل قليل كنت أقوم برسم بعض الخطوط على الداو ، فدخلت الموضوع ووجدت الشباب قد وضعوا آراءاً تتشابه كثيراً مع ما توصلت إليه مما يزيد من الاطمئنان للتحليل الشخصي . 
> لدي عدة ملاحظات : 
> 1- من الواضح أن الداو كسر حائط مقاومة عند 12780 تقريبا ، مما يجعله يحدد أهدافاً شمالية . هذا على الدايلي . 
> 2- تصاحب كسر حائط المقاومة بكسر خط القناو الهابطة على الدايلي والإغلاق فوقه .    
> 3- على الأربع ساعات نلاحظ أن الشمعة الأخيرة قبل الإغلاق جاءت هبوطية ، مما يعني أنه يسعى لاختبار الحائط المكسور وخط القناة الهابطة والاطمئنان على أنه كسر دائم لن تقوم لهما قائمة بعد الآن ، ليجمع شمل نفسه لينطلق شمالاً نحو أهدافه المرتقبة .    
> 4- عند رسم فيبو من آخر قمة إلى أخفض قاع ، نجد أن السعر يقف عند خط 61% ، وكسره يعطيه الوقود اللازم للانطلاق شمالاً نحو الأهداف المرتقبة .    
> بذلك نخلص بالتالي : 
> 1- قام المؤشر يوم الجمعة بكسر حائط مقاومة
> 2- قام المؤشر يوم الجمعة بكسر خط قناة هابطة
> ...

  :Good:  :Good:  
تمام ياباشا معك في هذا

----------


## osamajamal

لقد قام المؤشر وبشكل رائع بالهبوط للاطمئنان على المقاومات المحطمة تحت  
أعتقد أنه الآن في مرحلة المتابعة شمالاً بعد أن تأكد كسر المقاومة وخط القناة الهابط واختبارهما . 
أنا دخلت شراء وستوب لوس 30 نقطة تحت المقاومة المكسورة . 
من كان أكثر تحفظا لينتظر كسر الهاي ليوم الجمعة عند 12892 تقريبا فيدخل شراء . 
تحياتي

----------


## faissal

> لقد قام المؤشر وبشكل رائع بالهبوط للاطمئنان على المقاومات المحطمة تحت  
> أعتقد أنه الآن في مرحلة المتابعة شمالاً بعد أن تأكد كسر المقاومة وخط القناة الهابط واختبارهما . 
> أنا دخلت شراء وستوب لوس 30 نقطة تحت المقاومة المكسورة . 
> من كان أكثر تحفظا لينتظر كسر الهاي ليوم الجمعة عند 12892 تقريبا فيدخل شراء . 
> تحياتي

 مبروك عليك يا طيب   :015:  :015:

----------


## عياد

تراجع الداوجونز قليلا تحت مستوى الدعم 12750 وعلى الرغم من اغلاقه دونها بنقاط قليلة الا أن المؤشر مازال لم يكسر الدعم لذا من المهم ان نتابع الاغلاق غدا

----------


## مضارب محترف

اعتذر من الاخوة لعدم المشتركة في الايام السابقة سنترقب غدا يوم الخميس نتائج كل من :  شركة أميركان اكسبرس (AXP)، ومايكروسوفت (MSFT)، وموتورولا (MOT)   ايضا من البيانات الاقتصادية ليوم الخميس  - طلبيات السلع المعمرة - رقم البطالة الاسبوعي - مبيعات البيوت الجديدة - ثقة المستهلك من جامعة ميشغن يوم الجمعة   مع فائق الاحترام

----------


## عياد

> اعتذر من الاخوة لعدم المشتركة في الايام السابقة سنترقب غدا يوم الخميس نتائج كل من :  شركة أميركان اكسبرس (AXP)، ومايكروسوفت (MSFT)، وموتورولا (MOT)   ايضا من البيانات الاقتصادية ليوم الخميس  - طلبيات السلع المعمرة - رقم البطالة الاسبوعي - مبيعات البيوت الجديدة - ثقة المستهلك من جامعة ميشغن يوم الجمعة   مع فائق الاحترام

 أخي مضارب محترف  لدينا هذا الاسبوع العديد من البيانات الهامة التي أتوقع أن تكون مؤثرة على حركة الداوجونز وأهمها على الاطلاق خبر الفائدة ، كما أن لدينا ايضا خببر الناتج الاجمالي المحلي وبيانات التوظيف يوم الجمعة  فما رأيك ؟!

----------


## عياد

كما كان متوقعا صمد مستوى الدعم 12750 وارتد المؤشر حتى وصل تقريبا مستوى 12900 ويتوقع ان يواصل تقدمه مستهدفا مستوى 13000 ثم 13250   خالص تحياتي

----------


## hadi75m

> كما كان متوقعا صمد مستوى الدعم 12750 وارتد المؤشر حتى وصل تقريبا مستوى 12900 ويتوقع ان يواصل تقدمه مستهدفا مستوى 13000 ثم 13250    خالص تحياتي

   تمام ياغالى  ولكن الهارمونيك له راى اخر مع ان الهدف الذى ذكرته كنا من اكثر من 15 يوم انا وسياده اللواء اركان حرب صاصا تم رصده وهو 13200  ولكن لدينا الان نموذج على الديلى  وبالتالى متوقع الارتداد من قمه امس او على الاكثر من  12973 الى 13327  وما يؤيد نظره الهبوط ان خفض الفائده المتوقع فى الغد ان شاء الله سيكون 25 نقطه وبالتالى قد يكون رده الفعل سيئه لان السوق يتعشم بخصم 50 نقطه  وايضا هناك خبر الوظائف الجديده يوم الجمعه  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## مضارب محترف

يسعد مساك اخي عياد صحيح اخبار هذا الاسبوع مهمة وستكون لغير صالح الداو  سنشهد تخفيض ربع نقطة وعلى الاغلب سيكون التخفيض الاخير  وسنشهد البيانات الاخرى على سلبية ولكن رغم ذلك على الاغلب سنشهد الداو يترنح خلال هذا الاسبوع دون 13000 وفوق 12600 ومع الاسبوع المقبل سنشهد بداية الارتفاعات فوق 13000 اعتقد بأن اي انخفاض بالداو خلال هذا الاسبوع هو فرصة جيدة للشراء اي هبوط دون 12450 ستكون ظاهرة سلبية جدا واعتقد بأنها لم تحدث  والله اعلم مع فائق الاحترام

----------


## عياد

> يسعد مساك اخي عياد  صحيح اخبار هذا الاسبوع مهمة وستكون لغير صالح الداو  سنشهد تخفيض ربع نقطة وعلى الاغلب سيكون التخفيض الاخير  وسنشهد البيانات الاخرى على سلبية ولكن رغم ذلك على الاغلب سنشهد الداو يترنح خلال هذا الاسبوع دون 13000 وفوق 12600 ومع الاسبوع المقبل سنشهد بداية الارتفاعات فوق 13000 اعتقد بأن اي انخفاض بالداو خلال هذا الاسبوع هو فرصة جيدة للشراء اي هبوط دون 12450 ستكون ظاهرة سلبية جدا واعتقد بأنها لم تحدث  والله اعلم  مع فائق الاحترام

 أهلا حبيبي مضارب  خارطة السوق تشير الى بعض التراجع اليوم لكن لاأتوقع تراجع كبير تحت مستوى 12450 ولكن بشكل عام خفض الفائدة أمر ايجابي للسوق   خالص تحياتي   محبك عيــاد

----------


## عياد

> تمام ياغالى   ولكن الهارمونيك له راى اخر مع ان الهدف الذى ذكرته كنا من اكثر من 15 يوم انا وسياده اللواء اركان حرب صاصا تم رصده وهو 13200  ولكن لدينا الان نموذج على الديلى  وبالتالى متوقع الارتداد من قمه امس او على الاكثر من 12973 الى 13327  وما يؤيد نظره الهبوط ان خفض الفائده المتوقع فى الغد ان شاء الله سيكون 25 نقطه وبالتالى قد يكون رده الفعل سيئه لان السوق يتعشم بخصم 50 نقطه  وايضا هناك خبر الوظائف الجديده يوم الجمعه  تحياتى ومودتى

   أهلا اهلا استاذي العزيز محمود بالفعل المؤشر ارتفع بقوة حتى 13000 تقريبا بالامس ثم تراجع بقوة ليغلق دون مستوى الافتتاح ولكن اليوم أكد الصعود حتى 13000 تقريبا ويواجه الداو مقاومة عند مستوى 13050 وهي متوسط 200 يوم قد تدفعه للهبوط مجددا بما يتفق مع الهارمونيك ولا ننسى لدينا خبر الوظائف الأمريكية اليوم الجمعة  .   خالص تحياتي لك   محبك عيــاد

----------


## faissal

السعر يقترب من الاغلاق اسفل المقاومه 
على محيط 13075 والتي تمثل فايبو 78.6 لنموذج هارمونيك 
الى الان لم ينجح في الوصول لهدف النموذج 12230 
تم تسجيل اليوم اعلى سعر على 
12133 
ممكن ان نرى عوده للسعر الى مستويات ال 12900 
ننتظر الافتتاح

----------


## faissal

> السعر يقترب من الاغلاق اسفل المقاومه 
> على محيط 13075 والتي تمثل فايبو 78.6 لنموذج هارمونيك 
> الى الان لم ينجح في الوصول لهدف النموذج 12230 
> تم تسجيل اليوم اعلى سعر على 
> 12133  ممكن ان نرى عوده للسعر الى مستويات ال 12900 
> ننتظر الافتتاح

  :AA:  :AA:  
الداون بيلعب على تقيل  :Big Grin:

----------


## عياد

> الداون بيلعب على تقيل

   يلعب زي مايلعب يعني هيروح من فيصل فين  :016:    :18:  :18:

----------


## $$المأمون$$

اول مرة بشوف الموضوع وبجد انه لفت انتباهي ياريت لو الاستاذ عياد وباقي الشباب يفعلوا هالموضوع لانه بصراحه الداو ملك السوق وبيحرك السوق برضه....(الين والمجنون واليورو ين......) مجرد امنيه اتمنى سماعها من الاخوة

----------


## عياد

> اول مرة بشوف الموضوع وبجد انه لفت انتباهي ياريت لو الاستاذ عياد وباقي الشباب يفعلوا هالموضوع لانه بصراحه الداو ملك السوق وبيحرك السوق برضه....(الين والمجنون واليورو ين......) مجرد امنيه اتمنى سماعها من الاخوة

 اهلا وسهلا بك أخي مأمون وان شاء الله نتابع سويا مع بعض والشباب ماشاء الله ماقصروا   . منتظرين مشاركتك معنا   تقبل خالص تحياتي   عيــاد

----------


## faissal

> يلعب زي مايلعب يعني هيروح من فيصل فين

  
اخي عياد 
اموال الهوامير يبدو انه بدأت تخرج من الاسهم 
وتتجه الى الذهب والنفط  واحداث لبنان في الشرق الاوسط بدأت تؤثر ايضا على وضع النفط
والله اعلم   
الذهب  ممكن جدا يتجه لتحقيق هاي جديد يتجاوز الى 1032 
بشرط كسر ال 905 
على كل رايك الان بالداون 
وخاصة ثبات مناطق المقاومه 13075
13135 
ولم تغلق اي شمعه ديلي  فوق تلك المستويات 
يبدوا انه الداون يتجه الى 
13365 مجددا والله اعلم  
الفراشه لم تحقق هدف الصعود 
طبعا بالنسبه للفراشه يتوقع دائما الارتداد من فايبوناتشي 1.27 
وهذا ماحصل فعلا :Eh S(7):

----------


## faissal

> اول مرة بشوف الموضوع وبجد انه لفت انتباهي ياريت لو الاستاذ عياد وباقي الشباب يفعلوا هالموضوع لانه بصراحه الداو ملك السوق وبيحرك السوق برضه....(الين والمجنون واليورو ين......) مجرد امنيه اتمنى سماعها من الاخوة

  
هلا بك اخي مامون 
ويارب نشوف على طول معنا هنا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## faissal

> اخي عياد 
> اموال الهوامير يبدو انه بدأت تخرج من الاسهم 
> وتتجه الى الذهب والنفط واحداث لبنان في الشرق الاوسط بدأت تؤثر ايضا على وضع النفط
> والله اعلم   
> الذهب ممكن جدا يتجه لتحقيق هاي جديد يتجاوز الى 1032 
> بشرط كسر ال 905 
> على كل رايك الان بالداون 
> وخاصة ثبات مناطق المقاومه 13075
> 13135 
> ...

  
موفينج 50  راح يكون تقريبا على 12645
دعم ومنطقت اختبار ترند مكسور 
وتعتبر نقطة شراء جيده ان شاء الله

----------


## faissal

السعر عاد وصعد واخترق الدعم المكسور على محيط 12745 
ويتجه الى 12950 ان شاء الله

----------


## TRIDER

مؤشر الداوجونز اتوقع انه بيرتد الى نقطه 13100 وهي مقاومه بسيطه +متوسط المتحرك ل 200 يوم وممكن يكسرها ويكمل اهدافه الى اعلى .. المؤشر بقناه صاعده جميله واتوقع له اهداف عليا

----------


## faissal

> مؤشر الداوجونز اتوقع انه بيرتد الى نقطه 13100 وهي مقاومه بسيطه +متوسط المتحرك ل 200 يوم وممكن يكسرها ويكمل اهدافه الى اعلى .. المؤشر بقناه صاعده جميله واتوقع له اهداف عليا

    :Good:  :Good:  
لما يعدى ال 12900 ممكن جدا يصل مجددا الى 13075
ان شاء الله

----------


## جاسر

سؤال  سعر الداو جونز المباشر يمشي مع سعر الداو جونز المستقبلي نقطة بنقطة لماذا مع الرغم انه كان هناك فرق من عشر نقاط الى خمس عشر نقطة  :016:

----------


## عياد

> سؤال    سعر الداو جونز المباشر يمشي مع سعر الداو جونز المستقبلي نقطة بنقطة لماذا مع الرغم انه كان هناك فرق من عشر نقاط الى خمس عشر نقطة

 انا لم اعمل في الفيوتشر كثيرا لذا لا استطيع ان افيدك ، ان شاء الله احد من الشباب يفيدك بالموضوع   بس ايضا لم افهم السؤال  :Asvc:   خالص الامنيات لك بالتوفيق ياجاسر

----------


## عياد

يتحرك مؤشر الداوجونز عند خط الاتجاه الصاعد قصير المدى رغم أن المؤشرات الفنية أظهرت بعض السلبية خلال اليوميين الماضيين ، ويواجه المؤشر مقاومة متوسط 200 يوم عند مستوى 13000 تقريبا والذي فشل في كسره خلال موجة الصعود الاخيرة .    خالص تحياتي

----------


## جاسر

> انا لم اعمل في الفيوتشر كثيرا لذا لا استطيع ان افيدك ، ان شاء الله احد من الشباب يفيدك بالموضوع  بس ايضا لم افهم السؤال    خالص الامنيات لك بالتوفيق ياجاسر

 شكرا لتعاونكومحاولة الافادة   المقصود من السؤال انه  الداو المباشر يتداول عادتا بفرق عشر نقاط الى خمسة عشر نقطة للاعلى عن سعر تداول الداو المستقبلي لكن امس كان الفرق لصالح الداول المستقبلي بفارق نقطة الى ثلاث نقاط هذا مادعاني للاستفسار من اهل الخبرة  :016:

----------


## غازي نصور

السلام عليكم 
أليس الداو الان للبيع عند مستويات 12900 انا ىأفكر بالدخل بيع بهدف 200 نقطة مارأيكم
أفيدونا بعد اذنكم

----------


## faissal

كما كان متوقع للداون الصعود على استحياء 
مقاومه على محيط 
13075 
مقاومه ثانيه على محيط 13135  
اي اختراق لهذه المستويات 
قد يتحقق سيناريو هارمونيك 
يستهدف ال 13500 والله اعلم  
مع اخذ الحذر من 13250
او 13400 مستويات فايبوناتشي 
127 % و 161 %

----------


## faissal

> كما كان متوقع للداون الصعود على استحياء 
> مقاومه على محيط 
> 13075 
> مقاومه ثانيه على محيط 13135  
> اي اختراق لهذه المستويات 
> قد يتحقق سيناريو هارمونيك 
> يستهدف ال 13500 والله اعلم  
> مع اخذ الحذر من 13250
> او 13400 مستويات فايبوناتشي 
> 127 % و 161 %

 ارتد الى الان من المقاومه 
12135 
330 نقطه تقريبا وزياده اي كسر لمستوى ال 
12715
واغلاق اسفله سئ للصعود وايجابي لهبوط قادم 
والله اعلم

----------


## عياد

تراجع مؤشر الداوجونز فاقدا 250 نقطة بعد ان فشلت محاولاته في اختراق متوسط 200 يوم للمرة الثانية وكسر خط الاتجاه الصاعد وعلى الأغلب كون الداو نموذج دبل توب وهو نموذج عاكس للاتجاه قصير المدى . لذا يتوقع ان يتراجع المؤشر مستهدفا مستوى 12600 والذي يمثل فايبوناتشي 38.2% وايضا يتقاطع مع متوسط 50 يوم .

----------


## $$المأمون$$

> تراجع مؤشر الداوجونز فاقدا 250 نقطة بعد ان فشلت محاولاته في اختراق متوسط 200 يوم للمرة الثانية وكسر خط الاتجاه الصاعد وعلى الأغلب كون الداو نموذج دبل توب وهو نموذج عاكس للاتجاه قصير المدى  . لذا يتوقع ان يتراجع المؤشر مستهدفا مستوى 12600 والذي يمثل فايبوناتشي 38.2% وايضا يتقاطع مع متوسط 50 يوم .

 مشكور اخ عياد وبارك الله فيك

----------


## faissal

> تراجع مؤشر الداوجونز فاقدا 250 نقطة بعد ان فشلت محاولاته في اختراق متوسط 200 يوم للمرة الثانية وكسر خط الاتجاه الصاعد وعلى الأغلب كون الداو نموذج دبل توب وهو نموذج عاكس للاتجاه قصير المدى  . لذا يتوقع ان يتراجع المؤشر مستهدفا مستوى 12600 والذي يمثل فايبوناتشي 38.2% وايضا يتقاطع مع متوسط 50 يوم .

 اخي عياد الترند لم ينكسر بعد 
والموفينج 55 عندك بعيد جدا 
عن الشموع  
لاحظ شارت الميتا تريدر والاختلاف الحاصل 
والسعر ارتد من الترند فعلا ومن الدعم له وفتح شمعه يوم جديد فوق الترند لكن قريبه منه قد يكسر كسر وهمي ويرده موفينج 50 عند الدعم القريب 12700 
والله اعلم 
يتاكد الكسر بفتح شمعه يوم تحت الموفينج وبكسر ال 
12705
القاع في نموذج ال M  
بدنا رايك السريع 
بسبب اختلاف الشارتات بارك الله بك
انا حاطط موفينج 50 اكسبينشل 
انت حاطه سيمبل  
اي واحد نعتمد برايك واي واحد هو الافضل

----------


## عياد

> اخي عياد الترند لم ينكسر بعد 
> والموفينج 55 عندك بعيد جدا 
> عن الشموع  
> لاحظ شارت الميتا تريدر والاختلاف الحاصل 
> والسعر ارتد من الترند فعلا ومن الدعم له وفتح شمعه يوم جديد فوق الترند لكن قريبه منه قد يكسر كسر وهمي ويرده موفينج 50 عند الدعم القريب 12700 
> والله اعلم 
> يتاكد الكسر بفتح شمعه يوم تحت الموفينج وبكسر ال 
> 12705
> القاع في نموذج ال M  
> ...

 اهلا بك يافيصل  مشكلة الميتا تريدر انه بياناته احيانا تكون فيها خطأ وعلى الاغلب تكون ناقصة شمعة اخر ربع ساعة من الجلسة ( قارن سعر الاغلاق بين الشارتين اللي عندي وعندك انا متأكد ستجد فرق وستجد اختلاف من ميتا تريدر للاخر ) الشارت اللي انا ارفقته صحيح وان شاء الله متأكد منه لأنه موقع مشهور وأستخدمه من سنوات لأنه يحتوي كل السوق الامريكي وباشتراك للي بده شارت لايف . بالنسبة للموفينج افريج حسب الرؤية والحاجة يعني اذا بتستخدم اكسبونيشيال فانت تريد ان يكون المتوسط متأثرا بحركة الفترة الاخيرة اكثر  ( لفترة الحساب ولتكن 50 ) ، المتوسط الحسابي البسيط يعطي كل يوم في الخمسين نفس الوزن وبالتالي ترى تأثير حركة الخمسين يوم كاملة وانا افضل هذا النوع في الاسهم الأمريكية  فكما ترى تاثير متوسط 200 البسيط كمقاومة قوية للداو  تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## faissal

> اهلا بك يافيصل  مشكلة الميتا تريدر انه بياناته احيانا تكون فيها خطأ وعلى الاغلب تكون ناقصة شمعة اخر ربع ساعة من الجلسة ( قارن سعر الاغلاق بين الشارتين اللي عندي وعندك انا متأكد ستجد فرق وستجد اختلاف من ميتا تريدر للاخر ) الشارت اللي انا ارفقته صحيح وان شاء الله متأكد منه لأنه موقع مشهور وأستخدمه من سنوات لأنه يحتوي كل السوق الامريكي وباشتراك للي بده شارت لايف . بالنسبة للموفينج افريج حسب الرؤية والحاجة يعني اذا بتستخدم اكسبونيشيال فانت تريد ان يكون المتوسط متأثرا بحركة الفترة الاخيرة اكثر ( لفترة الحساب ولتكن 50 ) ، المتوسط الحسابي البسيط يعطي كل يوم في الخمسين نفس الوزن وبالتالي ترى تأثير حركة الخمسين يوم كاملة وانا افضل هذا النوع في الاسهم الأمريكية  فكما ترى تاثير متوسط 200 البسيط كمقاومة قوية للداو   تقبل خالص تحياتي

  
وضحت الفكرة ياطيب  :Inlove:

----------


## faissal

> ارتد الى الان من المقاومه 
> 12135 
> 330 نقطه تقريبا وزياده اي كسر لمستوى ال 
> 12715
> واغلاق اسفله سئ للصعود وايجابي لهبوط قادم 
> والله اعلم

  
اخر  التطورات والكسر الحاصل

----------


## مضارب محترف

> اخر  التطورات والكسر الحاصل

 تضرر الداو من البيان الفدرالي الذي استبعد تخفيض الفائدة على المدى المنظور وابدى قلقله من ارتفاع مستويات التضخم وخفض تقديراته من معدلات النمو 
على فكرة فيصل بموضوع النفط كنت اقرأ منذ قليل مقالة غريبة عن النفط يتوقع كاتبها بوصول سعره الى 1000 دولار

----------


## جاسر

تراجع الاسهم الامريكية وسط مخاوف من ركود تضخمي   21/05/2008 نيويورك (رويترز) - تراجعت الاسهم الامريكية يوم الاربعاء متكبدة أشد خسائرها في أسبوعين وسط مخاوف من أن يواجه الاقتصاد الامريكي ركودا تضخميا على غرار ما شهده في الثمانينات وذلك بعدما خفض مجلس الاحتياطي الاتحادي (البنك المركزي الامريكي) توقعاته للنمو وحذر من التضخم.  وبحسب أرقام غير رسمية أغلق مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الامريكية الكبرى منخفضا 226.43 نقطة أي ما يعادل 1.77 في المئة عند 12602.25 نقطة.    :Compress:   :Thmbdn:   :Thumbdown:

----------


## faissal

> تضرر الداو من البيان الفدرالي الذي استبعد تخفيض الفائدة على المدى المنظور وابدى قلقله من ارتفاع مستويات التضخم وخفض تقديراته من معدلات النمو  على فكرة فيصل بموضوع النفط كنت اقرأ منذ قليل مقالة غريبة عن النفط يتوقع كاتبها بوصول سعره الى 1000 دولار

  
والله يا اخي اعرف ناس كتيره بتراسلني على المسنجر علقانه بالبيع  
وربنا يسترها معهم  
1000 دولار مش كبيرة شوي  :Yikes3:

----------


## مضارب محترف

> والله يا اخي اعرف ناس كتيره بتراسلني على المسنجر علقانه بالبيع  
> وربنا يسترها معهم  
> 1000 دولار مش كبيرة شوي

 
طبعا كتيرة كتير وهي مبالغة 
عند  الاسعار الحالية هياكل اقتصادية لعديد من الدول ستتغير ولاتستغرب بحروب جديدة قريبا

----------


## waseem

> تراجع مؤشر الداوجونز فاقدا 250 نقطة بعد ان فشلت محاولاته في اختراق متوسط 200 يوم للمرة الثانية وكسر خط الاتجاه الصاعد وعلى الأغلب كون الداو نموذج دبل توب وهو نموذج عاكس للاتجاه قصير المدى  . لذا يتوقع ان يتراجع المؤشر مستهدفا مستوى 12600 والذي يمثل فايبوناتشي 38.2% وايضا يتقاطع مع متوسط 50 يوم .

   اعتقد والله اعلم اننا متجهين من جديد الى مستوى 11800 تقريبا

----------


## عياد

> اعتقد والله اعلم اننا متجهين من جديد الى مستوى 11800 تقريبا

 والله يابوعمر اتوقع له تصحيح قوي خاصة انه فقد في جلستي تداول 400 نقطة وبحجم تداول أعلى من المتوسط وهو مايدل على عمليات البيع وهو مادفع المؤشر ايضا للاغلاق دون متوسط بسيط خمسون يوما ، ايضا المؤشرات الفنية تبدوا سيئة كما يظهر على الشارت المرفق * ولكن علينا الانتباه لأنه خلال مرتي الهبوط السابقتين هبط قليلا دون متوسط خمسون يوما ثم ارتد منها بقوة

----------


## faissal

ده الهارمونيك الي كنا نتناقش فيه سابقا 
مع هادي اخي عياد 
وعمل شغل طيب 
بالهبوط من الدبل توب 
13135
الى 12575
ويمكن انه يمتد الى مستوى فايبوناتشي 61.8
12250 تقريبا والله اعلم  
الداون بحاجه لبيانات تنقذه من هاوية الهبوط

----------


## جاسر

*الأسهم الأمريكية ترتفع في بداية المعاملات في وول ستريت*  Thu May 22, 2008 1:53pm GMT      نيويورك (رويترز) - صعدت الأسهم الأمريكية في بداية جلسة المعاملات في وول ستريت يوم الخميس بعد هبوط مفاجيء في مطالبات إعانة البطالة وعرض استحواذ في قطاع المرافق وهو أشاع جوا من التفاؤل بين المستثمرين وقيد القلق الذي أثاره صعود أسعار النفط فوق 135 دولارا للبرميل. وفتح مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لأسهم الشركات الأمريكية الكبرى مرتفعا 43 ر10 نقطة أي بنسبة 0.08 في المئة الي 12611.62 نقطة فيما زاد مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز الأوسع نطاقا 1.66 نقطة او 0.12 في المئة الي 1392.37 نقطة. وارتفع مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه أسهم شركات التكنولوجيا 48 ر8 نقطة أو 0.35 في المئة الي 2456.75 نقطة.

----------


## جاسر

نيويورك (رويترز) - هبطت الأسهم الأمريكية يوم الجمعة في نهاية أسوأ أسبوع لها في ثلاثة أشهر بفعل خسائر لأسهم القطاعات السريعة التأثر بأسعار الطاقة مع عودة النفط للصعود وهو ما أثار أيضا قلقا بين المستثمرين بشأن التضخم.  وأنهى مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لأسهم الشركات الأمريكية الكبرى جلسة التعاملات في وول ستريت منخفضا 145.99 نقطة أي بنسبة 1.16 في المئة الي 63 ر12479 نقطة فيما هبط مؤشر ستاندرد آند بورز الأوسع نطاقا 18.42 نقطة أو 1.32 في المئة ليغلق على 1375.93 نقطة.  وأغلق مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه أسهم شركات التكنولوجيا منخفضا 19.91 نقطة أو 0.81 في المئة الي 2444.67 نقطة.  وينهي داو جونز الاسبوع على خسائر قدرها 3.9 في المئة فيما بلغت خسائر ستاندرد اند بورز 3.5 في المئة وناسداك 3.3 في المئة

----------


## جاسر

داو جونز يتراجع بأرقام ثلاثية ... والسر في ارتفاع النفط ويوم "الذكرى" ...   الـتاريخ / الوقت : 23/05/08 [01:45PM]     تحتفل الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية يوم الاثنين القادم بيوم الذكرى Memorial Day وهو العيد الذي يحتفل به في آخر يوم اثنين من شهر مايو. هذا اليوم يحتفل به لتكريم الجنود الامريكيين الذين قتلوا في ساحات المعارك. ابتدأ اساسا لتكريم قتلى الحرب الأهلية الأمريكية. ثم تحول إلى ماهو عليه الآن بعد الحرب العالمية الأولى. ومن أجل ذلك ستكون هناك عطلة في وول ستريت في ذلك اليوم. وقد تأثرت السوق بتلك العطلة الطويلة حيث أحجم المستثمرون عن الدخول في معاملات كثيفة و استقرت المؤشرات الثلاثة في المنطقة السلبية حيث تراجع مؤشر داو جونز بواقع 135 نقطة ومؤشر ناسداك بواقع 25 نقطة ومؤشر ستاندرد أند بورز 500 بواقع 18 نقطة. وكان سعر النفط الخام قد ارتفع اليوم وسجل في عقود تسليم شهر يونيو 131.25 دولار للبرميل بارتفاع 44 سنت ليعيد السوق إلى التراجع من جديد حيث أن هذا الارتفاع يقلل من أرباح الشركات ومن إنفاق المستهلك. ولم تشفع بيانات الشركات الطيبة في التخفيف من أثر ارتفاع النفط حتى الآن.   وكانت شركة Gap GPS 18.02, -0.27 وشركة Aeropostale ARO 32.40, -0.32 قد أعلنتا عن بيانات أرباح تفوقت على توقعات المحللين في وول ستريت ومع ذلك فقد تعرض السهمين لضغوط بيع.

----------


## جاسر

الدببة تفوز بأخر جلسات الأسبوع ... ولا عزاء للثيران... الـتاريخ / الوقت : 23/05/08 [06:45PM]      فازت الدببة بجلسة الجمعة، وهي الجلسة المثيرة التي شهدت تراجع سوق الأسهم بنسبة 1.3% لينتهي بها الأسبوع على تراجع بنسبة 3.5%. وقد جاء تراجع السوق في ظل استمرار ارتفاع سعر النفط وكذلك تعرض السوق لموجة بيع كثيفة قبل عطلة نهاية أسبوع طويلة. وفقد ثمانية من المؤشرات الاقتصادية العشر أكثر من 1% من قيمتهم اليوم. ويذكر أن أسعار النفط الخام قد عاودت الارتفاع بعد انخفاض الأمس الخميس لتغلق اليوم عند 132.12 دولار للبرميل بارتفاع 1.31 دولار. وفي هذا السياق هناك معلومة مهمة وهي أن النفط الخام لم يغلق على انخفاض في جلستين متتاليتين منذ بداية شهر مايو. وقد انتهت جلسة اليوم ومؤشر داو جونز منخفض بواقع 146 نقطة ومؤشر ناسداك بواقع 20 نقطة ومؤشر ستاندرد أند بورز 500 بواقع 19 نقطة.   ومن ناحية أخرى فقد شهدت الجلسة بيانات ايجابية لبعض الشركات لكنها لم تنجح في دفع اتجاه التداول نحو الارتفاع منها شركة Gap GPS 17.94, -0.35 وشركة Aeropostale ARO 32.67, -0.05 وكان من بينها أيضا أنباء شركة أبل التي ارتفع تقييمها والسعر المستهدف لسهمها من جانب مؤسستين من مؤسسات التقييم في وول ستريت.

----------


## faissal

> ده الهارمونيك الي كنا نتناقش فيه سابقا 
> مع هادي اخي عياد 
> وعمل شغل طيب 
> بالهبوط من الدبل توب 
> 13135
> الى 12575
> ويمكن انه يمتد الى مستوى فايبوناتشي 61.8
> 12250 تقريبا والله اعلم  
> الداون بحاجه لبيانات تنقذه من هاوية الهبوط

 12245
التي تمثل مستوى فايبوناتشي 
61.8 %
لاخر موجه صاعده 
قد توقف الهبوط الحاصل لبعض الوقت  
والاغلاق الشهري راح يكون سيد الموقف لوضع الداون جونز على المدى المتوسط
اقل حاجه شهرين قادمين والله اعلم  
وشارت يوضح قوة المستوى ده وخطورته
وشارت الخطي يوضح مدى قوة الاغلاق اسفله 
والطريق الى اختبار لترند شهري صاعد والله اعلم

----------


## mannon

بالتوفيق

----------


## جاسر

*وول ستريت تفتح مرتفعة مع ضعف النفط الخام*  Tue May 27, 2008 1:55pm GMT     نيويورك (رويترز) - ارتفعت الاسهم الأمريكية عند الفتح يوم الثلاثاء مغيرة اتجاهها بعد أسوأ أسبوع تشهده وول ستريت في ثلاثة أشهر وذلك مع نزول أسعار النفط أكثر من دولارين للبرميل ووسط حديث عن عرض محتمل لشراء كبرى شركات صناعة الخمور في الولايات المتحدة. وصعد مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الامريكية الكبرى 20.68 نقطة أي ما يعادل 0.17 في المئة ليصل إلى 12500.31 نقطة.

----------


## faissal

> *وول ستريت تفتح مرتفعة مع ضعف النفط الخام*  Tue May 27, 2008 1:55pm GMT     نيويورك (رويترز) - ارتفعت الاسهم الأمريكية عند الفتح يوم الثلاثاء مغيرة اتجاهها بعد أسوأ أسبوع تشهده وول ستريت في ثلاثة أشهر وذلك مع نزول أسعار النفط أكثر من دولارين للبرميل ووسط حديث عن عرض محتمل لشراء كبرى شركات صناعة الخمور في الولايات المتحدة. وصعد مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الامريكية الكبرى 20.68 نقطة أي ما يعادل 0.17 في المئة ليصل إلى 12500.31 نقطة.

 المساكين يمكن مش راح يلحقوا يكملوا احتفال بالارباح المحققه :Big Grin:

----------


## جاسر

> المساكين يمكن مش راح يلحقوا يكملوا احتفال بالارباح المحققه

   *لحقوا احتفلوا وكانت حفلة ولا اروع*     * حظا اوفر للذين لم يلحقوا*       *وول ستريت تغلق مرتفعة بدعم أسهم التكنولوجيا وتراجع النفط*  Tue May 27, 2008 8:27pm GMT      نيويورك (رويترز) - أغلقت الاسهم الأمريكية مرتفعة يوم الثلاثاء تقودها شركات التكنولوجيا مثل أبل مع تجدد الآمال بتزايد انفاق المستهلكين والشركات وسط تراجع حاد في أسعار النفط الخام. وبناء على أحدث البيانات المتاحة أغلق مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الأمريكية الكبرى مرتفعا 68.72 نقطة أي ما يعادل 0.55 في المئة عند 12548.35 نقطة.

----------


## عياد

تراجعت الأسهم الأمريكية خلال جلسات الأسبوع الماضي وبلغت الخسائر ذروتها يوم الاربعاء بعدما خفض الاحتياطي الفيدرالي توقعاته للنمو واظهر قلقه اتجاه مستويات التضخم خاصة مع تسجيل اسعار النفط مستويات قياسية ، وما ان بدأت الأسهم الأمريكية في التقاط الانفاس الخميس مع تراجع طلبات الاعانة الا أن موجات البيع دفعت الأسهم مجددا للتراجع يوم الجمعة ليغلق الداوجونز عند أدنى مستوى له منذ منتصف الشهر الماضي قبل اجازة طويلة استمرت لثلاثة ايام بسبب عطلة يوم الذكرى الاثنين ،ومن الناحية الفنية فعلى الرغم من محاولة مؤشر الداوجونز يوم الاثنين الماضي الصعود فوق مستوى 13000 نقطة الا انه فشل في الاغلاق فوقها وتراجع سريعا وبشكل حاد خلال جلسات الاسبوع الماضي ليفقد المؤشر مايزيد عن 500 نقطة مسجلا اعلى انخفاض اسبوعي له منذ فبراير الماضي وكان مؤشر الداوجونز قد كسر متوسط بسيط 50 يوما ويتوقع ان يواصل المؤشر تراجعه مستهدفا مستوى 12300 خلال الفترة القادمة وفي حال كسرها فان الهدف التالي هو مستوى 11800. وعلى الجانب الأخر فان مستوى 12750 يمثل مقاومة للداوجونز

----------


## عياد

واصل المؤشر ارتفاعه بالأمس و مازالت وجهة النظر دون تغيير حيث من المتوقع ان يستمر هذا الارتفاع حتى اختبار مستوى المقاومة 12750    خالص تحياتي

----------


## جاسر

*صعود الاسهم الامريكية عند الفتح في وول ستريت*  Fri May 30, 2008 1:59pm GMT      نيويورك (رويترز) - فتحت الاسهم الامريكية على صعود يوم الجمعة بعد ان سجلت ديل صانعة اجهزة الحاسوب أرباحا أكبر مما كان متوقعا وتباطؤ مقياس رئيسي للتضخم. وزاد مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الامريكية الكبرى 9.04 نقطة أي ما يعادل 0.04 في المئة ليصل الى 12655.26 نقطة.

----------


## عياد

تراجعت المؤشرات الأمريكية في مستهل تعاملات الأسبوع بعد ان ارتفعت الأسبوع الماضي معوضة جزءا من خسائر ها الحادة في الاسبوع قبل الماضي وقد واصلت المؤشرات تقدمها طيلة الأسبوع الماضي مدعومة بارتفاع الدولار وتراجع أسعار النفط وسط تفاؤل بتزايد انفاق المستهلكين في الولايات المتحدة وكانت مؤشرات النمو الأمريكية قد أظهرت نموا في الاقتصاد الأمريكي أكثر من المتوقع قليلا ومن ناحية أخرى أنهت المؤشرات نعاملات الأسبوع يوم الجمعة على تراجع بسيط مع عودة اسعار النفط للارتفاع مجددا  . من الناحية الفنية فقد ارتفع الداوجونز قليلا مقتربا من المقاومة 12750 الا انه فشل في تجاوز متوسط خمسون يوما وهو مايزيد من احتمالات التراجع مجددا لذا فانه من المتوقع ان يتراجع المؤشر مجددا مستهدفا مستوى الدعم عند 12200 اما اذا استطاع الاغلاق فوق مستوى المقاومة والعودة مجددا فوق متوسط خمسون يوما فان ذلك سيدفع المؤشر لمواصلة صعوده حتى مستوى 12800 ( وهو الاحتمال الأضعف)

----------


## جاسر

*تراجع وول ستريت وسط مخاوف بشأن القطاع المالي وجنرال موتورز*     نيويورك (رويترز) - تراجعت الاسهم الامريكية يوم الثلاثاء وسط مخاوف من  اضطرار المؤسسات المالية الى تدبير المزيد من السيولة واثر تنازل أسهم جنرال  موتورز عن مكاسبها بعدما أعلنت الشركة تراجع المبيعات 30 بالمئة في مايو  أيار.        وهبط مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الامريكية الكبرى 121.89  نقطة أي ما يعادل 0.97 في المئة ليصل الى 12381.93 نقطة

----------


## جاسر

*وول ستريت تفتح منخفضة مع استمرار تراجع ليمان براذرز*  Wed Jun 4, 2008 1:48pm GMT   نيويورك (رويترز) - فتحت وول ستريت منخفضة يوم الاربعاء مع تعرض أسهم ليمان براذرز  لمزيد من الخسائر في مؤشر على استمرار المخاوف بشأن سوق الائتمان.  وتراجع مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الامريكية الكبرى 19.21 نقطة أي ما يعادل  0.15 في المئة ليصل الى 12383.64 نقطة.  وفقد مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز 500 الاوسع نطاقا 3.86 نقطة أو 0.28 في المئة مسجلا  1373.79 نقطة.         وهبط مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه أسهم شركات التكنولوجيا 8.14 نقطة أو 0.33 في  المئة الى 2472.34 نقطة

----------


## faissal

> ده الهارمونيك الي كنا نتناقش فيه سابقا 
> مع هادي اخي عياد 
> وعمل شغل طيب 
> بالهبوط من الدبل توب 
> 13135
> الى 12575
> ويمكن انه يمتد الى مستوى فايبوناتشي 61.8
> 12250 تقريبا والله اعلم  
> الداون بحاجه لبيانات تنقذه من هاوية الهبوط

  

> 12245
> التي تمثل مستوى فايبوناتشي 
> 61.8 %
> لاخر موجه صاعده 
> قد توقف الهبوط الحاصل لبعض الوقت  
> والاغلاق الشهري راح يكون سيد الموقف لوضع الداون جونز على المدى المتوسط
> اقل حاجه شهرين قادمين والله اعلم  
> وشارت يوضح قوة المستوى ده وخطورته
> وشارت الخطي يوضح مدى قوة الاغلاق اسفله 
> والطريق الى اختبار لترند شهري صاعد والله اعلم

  

> المساكين يمكن مش راح يلحقوا يكملوا احتفال بالارباح المحققه

  

> *لحقوا احتفلوا وكانت حفلة ولا اروع*     * حظا اوفر للذين لم يلحقوا*       *وول ستريت تغلق مرتفعة بدعم أسهم التكنولوجيا وتراجع النفط*  Tue May 27, 2008 8:27pm GMT      نيويورك (رويترز) - أغلقت الاسهم الأمريكية مرتفعة يوم الثلاثاء تقودها شركات التكنولوجيا مثل أبل مع تجدد الآمال بتزايد انفاق المستهلكين والشركات وسط تراجع حاد في أسعار النفط الخام. وبناء على أحدث البيانات المتاحة أغلق مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الأمريكية الكبرى مرتفعا 68.72 نقطة أي ما يعادل 0.55 في المئة عند 12548.35 نقطة.

 يافرحه ماكملت 
مش قلت لك يا جاسر 
النموذج الويكلي 
عمل عمايل عنترة بن شداد فيهم  
والارباح كانت فقط اختبار منطقة الدعم المكسور مش اكثر 
وهبوط الى 
12340

----------


## عياد

> يافرحه ماكملت 
> مش قلت لك يا جاسر 
> النموذج الويكلي 
> عمل عمايل عنترة بن شداد فيهم  
> والارباح كانت فقط اختبار منطقة الدعم المكسور مش اكثر 
> وهبوط الى 
> 12340

 الداو مريض هالايام فيجب اخذ الحيطة والحذر وعلى الأغلب اعتقد امامه مزيدا من النزول

----------


## عياد

ارتفع المؤشر اليوم بشكل حاد مكونا شمعة اضاءت نفق الهبوط الطويل وعلى الرغم من تحسن بعض المؤشرات قليلا لكن مستوى (متوسط 50 يوم) يقف مستأسدا أمام اي محاولة لتقدم الداوجونز خاصة وانه قريب جدا من مستوى المقاومة 12750  .    خالص تحياتي

----------


## faissal

للمتابعه

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> للمتابعه

 فيصل ممكن رابط برنامج الشارت الي تستخدمه  :Hands:

----------


## faissal

> فيصل ممكن رابط برنامج الشارت الي تستخدمه

  
ياسلام بس كده  ظˆظ†ط¯ط³ظˆط± ط¨ط±ظˆظƒط±ط² ظ„ظٹظ…طھط¯ - ط§ظپطھط* ط*ط³ط§ط¨ طھط¬ط±ظٹط¨ظٹ

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

والله اعلم   :Yikes3:

----------


## faissal

> والله اعلم

 12750  والاغلاق الاسبوعي 
اما اسفلها فهبوط
او فوقها فصعود
والله اعلم

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

فيصل في عندي رمز في الشارت هو fdax السعر الان 7003
صارلي زمان مش عارف شو هو ممكن لو تعرفه

----------


## جاسر

> والله اعلم

 مش العملات احسن

----------


## faissal

> فيصل في عندي رمز في الشارت هو fdax السعر الان 7003
> صارلي زمان مش عارف شو هو ممكن لو تعرفه

  
DAX FUTURE (FDAX) 
داكس الماني 
بس مش موجود في ويندسور 
مش شايفه

----------


## faissal

:Noco:  :Noco:

----------


## جاسر

*أسهم الشركات الكبرى تواصل مكاسبها بعد تقرير مبيعات المنازل*       نيويورك (رويترز) - عزز مؤشرا داو جونز الصناعي وستاندرد اند بورز مكاسبهما  يوم الاثنين وقلص مؤشر ناسداك خسائره بعد تقرير اظهر زيادة مبيعات المنازل على غير  توقع في ابريل نيسان.  وزاد مؤشر الرابطة الوطنية لمبيعات المنازل الذي يعتمد على العقود التي تم توقيعها في  ابريل نيسان الى 88.2 من 83.0 في الشهر السابق وهي زيادة نسبتها 6.3 في المئة.  وكان الاقتصاديون يتوقعون تراجع المؤشر وهو مقياس رئيسي لانشطة مبيعات المنازل  في المستقبل بواقع 0.5 في المئة.  وصعد مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الامريكية الكبرى مرتفعا 85.81  نقطة أي ما يعادل 0.70 في المئة ليصل الى 12295.62 نقطة.  وزاد مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز 500 الاوسع نطاقا 5.76 نقطة أو 0.42 في المئة  مسجلا 1366.44 نقطة.         ونزل مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه أسهم شركات التكنولوجيا 9.86 نقطة  بنسبة 0.4 في المئة الى 2464.70 نقطة

----------


## عياد

أبى مؤشر الداوجونز ان يواصل تقدم الخميس وتراجع بشكل حاد يوم الجمعة عقب تقرير البطالة والذي اشار الى ارتفاع معدل البطالة ليسجل المؤشر اكبر هبوط يومي له منذ أكثر من شهرين ليصل بذلك حتى مستوى الدعم الذي اشرت اليه انا واخي فيصل عند 12,200 قبل ان يرتد المؤشر قليلا اليوم ، اذا لم يستطع مستوى الدعم في الحفاظ على الأسعار فان الهدف التالي هو 11,800

----------


## faissal

> أبى مؤشر الداوجونز ان يواصل تقدم الخميس وتراجع بشكل حاد يوم الجمعة عقب تقرير البطالة والذي اشار الى ارتفاع معدل البطالة ليسجل المؤشر اكبر هبوط يومي له منذ أكثر من شهرين ليصل بذلك حتى مستوى الدعم الذي اشرت اليه انا واخي فيصل عند 12,200 قبل ان يرتد المؤشر قليلا اليوم ، اذا لم يستطع مستوى الدعم في الحفاظ على الأسعار فان الهدف التالي هو 11,800

  :015:  :015:  
تمام اخي عياد اذا لم يحافظ السعر على الثبات فوق مناطق الدعم هذه
يبدو انه يتعرض مجددا لمزيد من الهبوط والله اعلم

----------


## faissal

للمتابعه
على شارت الويكلي 
وصمود
ال 
12750  
والله اعلم مزيد من الهبوط  الى 
11850 
في حال كسر الدعم الويكلي على محيط
11.160

----------


## عياد

لامس المؤشر الدعم عند 12200 لليوم الثالث على التوالي وعلى الرغم من مدى الحركة الواسع اليوم والاقتراب من حاجز 12400 الا انه سرعان ماتراجع ليغلق حول مستوى الافتتاح . رؤيتنا تبقى دون تغيير مادام مستوى 12200 سليما

----------


## faissal

> لامس المؤشر الدعم عند 12200 لليوم الثالث على التوالي وعلى الرغم من مدى الحركة الواسع اليوم والاقتراب من حاجز 12400 الا انه سرعان ماتراجع ليغلق حول مستوى الافتتاح   . رؤيتنا تبقى دون تغيير مادام مستوى 12200 سليما

  
ايه رأيك اخي عياد بالمنطقة هذه 
وخاصة مع تكون دايفرجنس شراء على الديلي   
12085 قد تصل الى 12027
قد ترد السعر لبعض الوقت الى مستويات 
وباعتبار ال 
12000 حاجز نفسي ايضا  
12250
والله اعلم

----------


## faissal

> ايه رأيك اخي عياد بالمنطقة هذه 
> وخاصة مع تكون دايفرجنس شراء على الديلي   
> 12085 قد تصل الى 12027
> قد ترد السعر لبعض الوقت الى مستويات 
> وباعتبار ال 
> 12000 حاجز نفسي ايضا  
> 12250
> والله اعلم

 السعر وصل الى  12085 وارتد منها لبعض النقاط :Boxing:  :Boxing:

----------


## عياد

> السعر وصل الى  12085 وارتد منها لبعض النقاط

   تسلم يافيصل على المتابعة والتحليل الرائعين   :015:    تراجع المؤشر اليوم بشكل حاد كاسرا مستوى الدعم 12200 ليغلق بالقرب من مستوى الدعم 12085 والذي ربما يتوقف قليلا عنده الا انه على الاغلب سيواصل تراجعه حتى مستوى الدعم التالي عند 11800     تقبل خالص احترامي وتقديري

----------


## faissal

> تسلم يافيصل على المتابعة والتحليل الرائعين     تراجع المؤشر اليوم بشكل حاد كاسرا مستوى الدعم 12200 ليغلق بالقرب من مستوى الدعم 12085 والذي ربما يتوقف قليلا عنده الا انه على الاغلب سيواصل تراجعه حتى مستوى الدعم التالي عند 11800      تقبل خالص احترامي وتقديري

  
وهاهو يتراجع من المستوى المذكور 
الى 
12175
يعني ارتداد 90 نقطه  
12175
ارتداد ام اختراق   
خطوط العمل الان واضحه على الشارت

----------


## faissal

للمتابعه 
مع شارتنا الي شغالين عليه 
والسعر لم يخرج عن نطاقه 
وارتد للمرة الثانيه من مستوى الدعم 12085

----------


## جاسر

*الأسهم الامريكية تفتح مرتفعة مع انحسار مخاوف التضخم*      نيويورك (رويترز) - فتحت الاسهم الامريكية مرتفعة يوم الجمعة بعدما أظهر  تقرير حكومي ان الضغوط السعرية انحسرت في مايو ايار الامر الذي حد من  المخاوف ان يرفع مجلس الاحتياطي الاتحادي (البنك المركزي الامريكي) أسعار  الفائدة.  وصعد مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الامريكية الكبرى 75.31  نقطة أي ما يعادل 0.65 في المئة ليصل الى 12220.88 نقطة.  وزاد مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز 500 الاوسع نطاقا 8.17 نقطة أو 0.61 في  المئة مسجلا 1348.04 نقطة.  وتقدم مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه أسهم شركات التكنولوجيا 21.68  نقطة أو 0.90 في المئة الى 2426.03 نقطة.

----------


## faissal

الشارت للمتابعه 
الداونجونز يتحرك في منطقع ضيقه

----------


## faissal

يبدو انه مقاومه قويه على محيط
12345

----------


## faissal

> يبدو انه مقاومه قويه على محيط
> 12345

 المقاومه مجددا ترد السعر للاسفل

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

بس فتح علي ارتفاع مزبوط يا فيصل

----------


## مضارب محترف

> بس فتح علي ارتفاع مزبوط يا فيصل

 الظاهرة التي حدثت اليوم تسمى  ( رالي ان بيير ماركت )
وهذه الظاهرة تحدث  عندما تكون الأسواق غير مستقرة وأوقات الأزمات 
تتمثل هذه الظاهرة بارتفاعات جيدة مدعومة بأخبار جيدة ولكنه قبل افتتاح الأسواق وعندما تفتح الأسواق تتغيير الصورة 
وهذه الظاهرة شرك يقع فيه المضارب ( انا وقعت فيه اليوم ) 
كانت الأسواق العالمية ايجابية وكانت اسعار المنتجين  بالنواة غير مرتفعة ( اي انها تشجع على عدم رفع اسعار الفائدة ) وهذا لمصلحة الأسهم وكانت ارباح الشركات جيدة وخاصة البنكية  
أي أن الأرتفاعات مدعومة ببيانات وأخبار جيدة ولكن بالنهاية هو شرك

----------


## nabeal

في البداية تسابقت المؤشرات في الصعود وبعد تصريح جولدمان شاس عن وضع البنوك الخانق ، بدات حملة بيع كثيفة ، ارى ان مؤشرات الاسواق تتبع التحليل الفني مع المزيد والمزيد من التشاؤم لهذه الاسواق  :Regular Smile:  ،حيث وضح الاخ فيصل مشكورا بنقطة 12345 للداو جونز كنقطة مقاومة ارتد منها.

----------


## مضارب محترف

> في البداية تسابقت المؤشرات في الصعود وبعد تصريح جولدمان شاس عن وضع البنوك الخانق ، بدات حملة بيع كثيفة ، ارى ان مؤشرات الاسواق تتبع التحليل الفني مع المزيد والمزيد من التشاؤم لهذه الاسواق  ،حيث وضح الاخ فيصل مشكورا بنقطة 12345 للداو جونز كنقطة مقاومة ارتد منها.

  المقاومات والدعوم التي يضعها الأخ فيصل تصلح لأن تكون استراتيجية
ولكن لاحظ معي بأن المقاومة لامسها السعر في البيير ماركت 
اما من ناحية تصريح بنك جولدن فهو ليس جديد لأن تقرير صندوق النقد الدولي منذ عدة اشهر يقول أن خسائر أزمة الأئتمان تقدر ب 850 مليار دولار والخسائر المعلنة لغاية الأن هي 450 مليار دولار اى هناك 400 مليار دولار علينا ان نشاهدها بالفترة المقبلة  ومبلغ 65 مليار دولار تحتاجها البنوك الأميركية بالفترة المقبلة ليس بالمبلغ الكبير قياسا لتقديرات صندوق النقد

----------


## faissal

للمرة الثالثه يصل السعر مجددا للدعم ويرتد منه لبعض النقاط
في حالة الكسر للاسفل قد نشاهد رالي محترم ان شاء الله 
اصبح السعر محشور داخل مستطيل 
وفي حالة الكسر للاسفل ممكن جدا يحقق 250 نقطه على اقل تقدير ان شاء الله

----------


## faissal

> للمرة الثالثه يصل السعر مجددا للدعم ويرتد منه لبعض النقاط
> في حالة الكسر للاسفل قد نشاهد رالي محترم ان شاء الله 
> اصبح السعر محشور داخل مستطيل 
> وفي حالة الكسر للاسفل ممكن جدا يحقق 250 نقطه على اقل تقدير ان شاء الله

 الداون ياولداه متبهدل اليومين دول  :Big Grin: 
كسر دعم وان شاء الله الاغلاق اليوم سئ ليه كمان اكثر  
اهداف جنوبيه تلوح في الافق 
ويابخت الي باع من 12345 :012: 
او باع بكسر ال 
12175   :Good:  :Good:  
مرفق الصفقه على شان نشجع الحبايب

----------


## مضارب محترف

> الداون ياولداه متبهدل اليومين دول 
> كسر دعم وان شاء الله الاغلاق اليوم سئ ليه كمان اكثر  
> اهداف جنوبيه تلوح في الافق 
> ويابخت الي باع من 12345
> او باع بكسر ال 
> 12175   
> مرفق الصفقه على شان نشجع الحبايب

  
الف مبروك الأرباح 
كما يبدو سنشاهد مستويات غير متوقعة 
والله اعلم

----------


## faissal

> الف مبروك الأرباح  كما يبدو سنشاهد مستويات غير متوقعة  والله اعلم

 الله يبارك بك وان شاء الله يتابع هبوط
خاصة بعد كسر الدعم وهو يختبره الان   :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابوخالد20

الله يعطيك العافية اخوي

----------


## faissal

> الله يعطيك العافية اخوي

 الله يعافيك اخي ابو خالد :Eh S(7): 
شرفتنا هنا

----------


## faissal

> للمرة الثالثه يصل السعر مجددا للدعم ويرتد منه لبعض النقاط
> في حالة الكسر للاسفل قد نشاهد رالي محترم ان شاء الله 
> اصبح السعر محشور داخل مستطيل 
> وفي حالة الكسر للاسفل ممكن جدا يحقق 250 نقطه على اقل تقدير ان شاء الله

  

> الداون ياولداه متبهدل اليومين دول 
> كسر دعم وان شاء الله الاغلاق اليوم سئ ليه كمان اكثر  
> اهداف جنوبيه تلوح في الافق 
> ويابخت الي باع من 12345
> او باع بكسر ال 
> 12175   
> مرفق الصفقه على شان نشجع الحبايب

  

> الله يبارك بك وان شاء الله يتابع هبوط
> خاصة بعد كسر الدعم وهو يختبره الان

 للمتابعه  وخاصة بعد كسر مستوى  12085 واعاده اختبار ناجحه لمنطقة الكسر   السعر وصل اليوم الى 11958 عقد شهر سته :18:  :18:  :18:   وحاليا عقد شهر سبتمبر  يتم تسجيل  11945  وراح نتابع مع عقود شهر 9 ان شاء الله اعتبارا من اليوم  :18:  :18:  :18:   وراه وراه والزمن طويل :Big Grin:

----------


## faissal

11875 
210 نقط هبوط من مراكز الدعم المكسور على محيط 
12085 :18:  :18:  :18:  
شمعه اربع ساعات قد تكون انعكاسيه لو اغلقت على كده

----------


## ابويوسف الغزاوي

مساء الخير أخي فيصل  
الله يعطيك العافية ، موفق أخي في تحليلاتك ولكن سؤالي لماذا هجرت موضوع المعادن والسلع فقد أبدعت به وارشدتنا كثيراً ونحن الان لا نقترب لا من البترول أو الذهب هل ستعود الى موضوعك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## faissal

> مساء الخير أخي فيصل  
> الله يعطيك العافية ، موفق أخي في تحليلاتك ولكن سؤالي لماذا هجرت موضوع المعادن والسلع فقد أبدعت به وارشدتنا كثيراً ونحن الان لا نقترب لا من البترول أو الذهب هل ستعود الى موضوعك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 ان شاء الله بعد الصيف والاجازة 
على الاغلب  
لانني متابع شوي مع الاسهم وحابب ادخل في هذا المجال ان شاء الله مستقبلا 
لانه يحتاج تفرغ 6 ساعات باليوم بالكثير  
اما النفط بده متابعه بعض الاحيان لصيقه بعض الاحيان 
وصار مجنون درجه اولى  
يكفي الواحد يشتغل عليه يوم الاربعاء مع خبر المخزون  لو الوقت متاح  
وانت شايف الاخ  زلزال مش مقصر بلوحاته الفنيه التشكيليه :Big Grin:  
يسعدني اخي ابو يوسف سؤالك عني بارك الله بك والله يجزيك الخير :Eh S(7):

----------


## waseem

> اعتقد والله اعلم اننا متجهين من جديد الى مستوى 11800 تقريبا

 الداو يسجل 11818 اليوم كأدنى مستوى والحمد لله على توفيقه

----------


## عياد

> تسلم يافيصل على المتابعة والتحليل الرائعين     تراجع المؤشر اليوم بشكل حاد كاسرا مستوى الدعم 12200 ليغلق بالقرب من مستوى الدعم 12085 والذي ربما يتوقف قليلا عنده الا انه على الاغلب سيواصل تراجعه حتى مستوى الدعم التالي عند 11800      تقبل خالص احترامي وتقديري

 هاهو المؤشر يتراجع اليوم بشكل حاد دون حاجز 12000 نقطة مقتربا كثيرا من هدفنا حول حاجز 11800 وارتد عدة نقاط ليغلق عند مستوى 11842  . هذا الهبوط ربما يمتد قليلا حتى مستوى 11730 وعندها سنراقب أداء المؤشر اذا استطاعت هذه النقطة دعمه ودفعه للصعود فانه سيرتد مجددا حتى مستوى المقاومة 12000 أما في حال كسر هذا الدعم فان الطريق سيكون مفتوحا حتى 10700  :Yikes3:    ما رأيك يامضارب الداو ؟    تقبل خالص حياتي

----------


## عياد

> الداو يسجل 11818 اليوم كأدنى مستوى والحمد لله على توفيقه

   مبروك عليك يابوعمر الهدف  أتوقع أن المؤشر لسه قدامة نزول فما رايك ؟

----------


## faissal

> هاهو المؤشر يتراجع اليوم بشكل حاد دون حاجز 12000 نقطة مقتربا كثيرا من هدفنا حول حاجز 11800 وارتد عدة نقاط ليغلق عند مستوى 11842   . هذا الهبوط ربما يمتد قليلا حتى مستوى 11730 وعندها سنراقب أداء المؤشر اذا استطاعت هذه النقطة دعمه ودفعه للصعود فانه سيرتد مجددا حتى مستوى المقاومة 12000 أما في حال كسر هذا الدعم فان الطريق سيكون مفتوحا حتى 10700    ما رأيك يامضارب الداو ؟     تقبل خالص حياتي

 على الديلي دايفرجنس شراء واضح   11800 الى 11850 مناطق دعم وارتداد ممكنه مع الدايفرجنس  لو حصل الارتداد فعلا قد نشاهد ال  12000 مجددا   او الهبوط الى مناطق ال  11730 مناطق دعم قويه وان شاء الله لو هبط نستفيد ايضا وقتها من بعض الارتداد لانه ممكن يكون قوي وقتها  ومستوى فايبوناتشي 61.8 والشارتات المرفقه لتوضيح  قوة المراكز المشار اليها ان شاء الله  ولله الحمد تمت المضاربه عليها عده مرات من  مستويات ال  12345 مروروا ب  12175 مروراب 12085 عند كسرها واعادة اختبارها   وكله ولله الحمد كان ماشي فنيا وباحترام   ويارب يكمل كده على طول  :18:  :18:

----------


## طارق الزعبي

ما شاء الله ابداع من الاستاذ احمد عياد والاخ العزيز وابداع مضاعف من الاخ فيصل   همسه ( بلغني من مصدر قوي ان هناك جهات ستحول دون هبوط الداوجونز دون هذه المستويات لاسباب خاصه )  هذا من جهه و من جهه اخرى الداو جونز في ترند صاعد على المستوى البعيد ( long term ) وسادرج التشارت لاحقا ان شاء الله  والله تعالى اعلم

----------


## عياد

> ما شاء الله ابداع من الاستاذ احمد عياد والاخ العزيز وابداع مضاعف من الاخ فيصل   همسه ( بلغني من مصدر قوي ان هناك جهات ستحول دون هبوط الداوجونز دون هذه المستويات لاسباب خاصه )  هذا من جهه و من جهه اخرى الداو جونز في ترند صاعد على المستوى البعيد ( long term ) وسادرج التشارت لاحقا ان شاء الله  والله تعالى اعلم

 أهلا بك استاذ طارق في عالم الأسهم الأمريكية   الداو على الاتجاه العام الطويل صاعد لكنه فشل في تكوين قمة جديدة وبدا في تكوين مناطق منخفضة جديدة وهو مايشير الى بداية تكون اتجاه هابط ، عموما اتوقع له بالفعل بعض التماسك حول مستويات 11800 - 11730 والصعود قليلا الا ان ذلك لن يستمر طويلا  ( في انتظار شارتك يابطل )  تقبل خالص ودي وتقديري   محبك عيــاد

----------


## طارق الزعبي

تفضل استاذي هذا التشارت

----------


## faissal

> ما شاء الله ابداع من الاستاذ احمد عياد والاخ العزيز وابداع مضاعف من الاخ فيصل   همسه ( بلغني من مصدر قوي ان هناك جهات ستحول دون هبوط الداوجونز دون هذه المستويات لاسباب خاصه )  هذا من جهه و من جهه اخرى الداو جونز في ترند صاعد على المستوى البعيد ( long term ) وسادرج التشارت لاحقا ان شاء الله  والله تعالى اعلم

 انت بتغيب فين ياطارق   ايه رأيك بالشارت ده للذكرى ان شاء الله  وكل شئ موضح عليه في حالة الهبوط الى  مستويات  11650 الى 11730  مناطق شراء ممتازة ان شاء الله على امل انتهاء التصحيح نسبه التصحيح بتكون وصلت الى  38%  طبعا الموفينج قد يتحرك من مكانه بعض الشئ  ووقتها ممكن ترتفع مناطق الدخول بعض الشئ يجب مراعاة ذلك ان شاء الله   لكن يبقى المستوى 38% مستوى قوي ان شاء الله

----------


## طارق الزعبي

تحليل اكثر من رائع اخي فيصل ووجهه نظر فنيه احترمها   ولكن قلت سابقا ان هناك جهات ستحول دون هبوط مؤشر الداوجونز كثيرا وبحسب خبرتي المتواضعه ان سبب هذا الهبوط العنيف والحاد لمؤشر الداو جونز هو لضرب استوبات وضر ب حسابات المتعاملين على العقود الاجله لمؤشر للداوجونز وبعد ذلك سينطلق مجداا وقد يستهدف قمم جديده والله تعالى اعلم  تحياتي لك وللاستاذ عياد وفعلا اشكركم على اجتهادكم في هذا الموضوع وفقنا الله واياكم   :015:  :015:

----------


## faissal

> انت بتغيب فين ياطارق   ايه رأيك بالشارت ده للذكرى ان شاء الله  وكل شئ موضح عليه في حالة الهبوط الى  مستويات  11650 الى 11730  مناطق شراء ممتازة ان شاء الله على امل انتهاء التصحيح نسبه التصحيح بتكون وصلت الى  38%  طبعا الموفينج قد يتحرك من مكانه بعض الشئ  ووقتها ممكن ترتفع مناطق الدخول بعض الشئ يجب مراعاة ذلك ان شاء الله   لكن يبقى المستوى 38% مستوى قوي ان شاء الله

 للمتابعه ان شاء الله 
فنيا

----------


## طارق الزعبي

مبدع عالعاده اخي فيصل بارك الله جهودك وجهود الاستاذ عياد

----------


## faissal

> مبدع عالعاده اخي فيصل بارك الله جهودك وجهود الاستاذ عياد

 الله يبارك بك ياطارق :Eh S(7):

----------


## عياد

> هاهو المؤشر يتراجع اليوم بشكل حاد دون حاجز 12000 نقطة مقتربا كثيرا من هدفنا حول حاجز 11800 وارتد عدة نقاط ليغلق عند مستوى 11842   . هذا الهبوط ربما يمتد قليلا حتى مستوى 11730 وعندها سنراقب أداء المؤشر اذا استطاعت هذه النقطة دعمه ودفعه للصعود فانه سيرتد مجددا حتى مستوى المقاومة 12000 أما في حال كسر هذا الدعم فان الطريق سيكون مفتوحا حتى 10700    ما رأيك يامضارب الداو ؟     تقبل خالص حياتي

 يبدوا ان مستوى 11,800 لم يستطع دعم الداوجونز بالشكل الكافي وواصل المؤشر تراجعه الحاد مع اغلاق اليوم الخميس ليغلق عند ادنى نقطة سجلها اليوم وسط عمليات بيع مكثفة ومن المتوقع أن يواصل المؤشر تحركه في طريقه نحو الهدف عند مستوى 10,700 نقطة السابق ذكره لذا ينبغي أخذ الحذر     خالص تحياتي

----------


## faissal

للمتابعه مع المناطق الحساسه دي

----------


## عياد

ارتفع مؤشر الداو جونز نقاط قليلة قبل أن يعود ليغلق عند مستوى الافتتاح في مستهل جلسات الاسبوع الجديد ليتحرك المؤشر اليوم ضمن نطاق حركة الجمعة الماضية لينهي الربع الثاني قرب ادنى مستوياته منذ أكتوبر 2006  وتبدوا حالات الضعف الشديد واضحة على الداوجونز واذا استطاع استجماع قوته ومواصلة الصعود فانه يهدف مستوى 11750 - 11800 قبل ان يواجه موجة بيع جديدة وعلى الجانب الاخر كسر ادنى مستوى سجله اليوم سيدفع المؤشر لمواصلة الهبوط مستهدفا 10700 نقطة     خالص تحياتي

----------


## عبد المهيمن

السلام عليكم 
لفت انتباهي نقطة 11030 على الداو جونز
موففنج افرج 365  :Asvc:  جديد هذا  صح  :Big Grin: 
بس  يعتبر  موفنج قوي جدا  
بتصور  التصحيح المنتظر سوف يوكون من هي النقطة فقط لو عمل اليوم لو جديد غير للو امس 
ولا نستغرب تدخل قوي من جانب الفددرالي عند وصول المشر لهذا المستوى كما فعلو عندما وصل إلى 11450 سابقا 
بالتوفيق  للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## nabeal

الداوجونز يتهاوى قبل خطاب برنانكي بعد 4 ساعات 
النفط يترنح بين 142.40 و 140.80
نشوف بيرنانكي كيف راح يمشي هالمؤشر ؟

----------


## nabeal

العضو في المنتدى الاخ الفقير الى الله ينظر الى الدولار ين انه سيصعد الى 109.50  بينما العضو حكيم سلماني يرى ان الباوند ين سيهبط الى 208.50  وفي الغالب الدواجونز يتبع الدولار ين في اغلب اتجاهاته من يستطيع حل لغز اتجاه الداوجونز اليوم من واقع نظرة الاعضاء الكرام مع العلم بان الدولار ين الان عند سعر 106.60 والباند ين عند سعر 210.73  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## جاسر

> العضو في المنتدى الاخ الفقير الى الله ينظر الى الدولار ين انه سيصعد الى 109.50  بينما العضو حكيم سلماني يرى ان الباوند ين سيهبط الى 208.50  وفي الغالب الدواجونز يتبع الدولار ين في اغلب اتجاهاته من يستطيع حل لغز اتجاه الداوجونز اليوم من واقع نظرة الاعضاء الكرام مع العلم بان الدولار ين الان عند سعر 106.60 والباند ين عند سعر 210.73  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

     نيويورك (رويترز) - فتح مؤشرا داو وستاندرد آند بورز 500 على ارتفاع يوم الاربعاء  وسط تفاؤل بشأن الأرباح عززته نتائج فصلية قوية من ألكوا لكن ناسداك تراجع إثر خفض  الأسعار المُستهدفة لأسهم شركة التكنولوجيا ذات الثقل سيسكو سيستمز.  وصعد مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لأسهم الشركات الأمريكية الكُبرى 0.73 نقطة أي ما  يُعادل 0.01 في المئة ليصل الى 11384.94 نقطة.  وزاد مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز 500 الاوسع نطاقا 0.17 نقطة أو 0.01 في المئة مُسَجلا  1273.87 نقطة.        وتراجع مؤشر ناسداك المُجمع الذي تغلب عليه أسهم شركات التكنولوجيا 11.39 نقطة أو  0.50 في المئة الى 2283.05 نقطة

----------


## ابويوسف الغزاوي

مساء الخير شباب وحياكم الله  
ما هي أخر تحليلات الداوجونز بعد ان وصل الى 11072 ومن ثم صعد الى 11252 ،مع الارتفاع الذي حصل للبترول ليصل من 137 الى 142 ، وثبات الين دولار بمنطقة 107 ،هل هناك شرح لما حدث وشكراً

----------


## عياد

> مساء الخير شباب وحياكم الله  
> ما هي أخر تحليلات الداوجونز بعد ان وصل الى 11072 ومن ثم صعد الى 11252 ،مع الارتفاع الذي حصل للبترول ليصل من 137 الى 142 ، وثبات الين دولار بمنطقة 107 ،هل هناك شرح لما حدث وشكراً

 أهلا بك أخي أبويوسف   المؤشر مازال متذبذب ويواجه مقاومة عند مستوى 11400 واذا استطاع تجاوزها بنجاح فانه يهدف لمستوى 11750 اما النزول دون حاجز 11000 نقطة فانه يستهدف مستوى الدعم عند 10700    تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## ابويوسف الغزاوي

[quote=عياد;755226]أهلا بك أخي أبويوسف   المؤشر مازال متذبذب ويواجه مقاومة عند مستوى 11400 واذا استطاع تجاوزها بنجاح فانه يهدف لمستوى 11750 اما النزول دون حاجز 11000 نقطة فانه يستهدف مستوى الدعم عند 10700     تقبل خالص تحياتي   شكراً لك أخي عياد   :Eh S(7):

----------


## faissal

السلام عليكم   الداون يقترب جدا من اهدافه المعلنه  10700  تم تسجيل ادنى سعر عند مستوى   10810  قد نشاهد عوده الى مستويات ال  11425 لاختبار الدعم المكسور   وعندها لنا كلام اخر في حالة الاختراق ان شاء الله

----------


## قدوري محمد

هده تبقى وجهة نظري في الداو تصحيح  ثم استمرار الصعود  :Good:

----------


## faissal

> السلام عليكم   الداون يقترب جدا من اهدافه المعلنه  10700  تم تسجيل ادنى سعر عند مستوى   10810  قد نشاهد عوده الى مستويات ال  11425 لاختبار الدعم المكسور   وعندها لنا كلام اخر في حالة الاختراق ان شاء الله

 الى الان على مايبدو الوجهة لم تتغير 
وتم ملامسه محيط 
11340  
اي اغلااق اسفل 
11150 
يقى سلبي مجددا والله اعلم 
لنتابع اذا ان شاء الله

----------


## faissal

للمتابعه مع الداون جونز

----------


## faissal

> السلام عليكم   الداون يقترب جدا من اهدافه المعلنه  10700  تم تسجيل ادنى سعر عند مستوى   10810  قد نشاهد عوده الى مستويات ال  11425 لاختبار الدعم المكسور   وعندها لنا كلام اخر في حالة الاختراق ان شاء الله

   تحقق الهدف ولله الحمد بالنقطه :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:    11425

----------


## ابويوسف الغزاوي

> تحقق الهدف ولله الحمد بالنقطه   11425

 مبروك أخي فيصل 
هل ترى فرصة للبيع من هنا   :016:

----------


## faissal

> مبروك أخي فيصل 
> هل ترى فرصة للبيع من هنا

 اخي ابو يوسف الارتداد من هذا المستوى وارد لعض النقاط 
لانه كما تم ذكره سابقا دعم مكسور وتحول طبعا لمقاومه  
لكن هناك نموذج هارمونيك 
والسعر لم يرتد من مستوى 127
ولا توجد شمعه انعكاسيه 
احتمال الوصول الى 
12510   الى 12545
اصبح وارد جدا الان 
مع امكانيه اختبار الترند الهابط ن شاء الله  
البيع يظهور شمعه انعكاسيه والهدف مايزال كبير ان شاء الله 
او الارتداد من الترند الهابط 
والقررا لك بالدخول بالوقت الي تحبه طبعا

----------


## Norton

فيصل  
انت   ملك  التحليل

----------


## faissal

> فيصل 
> انت ملك التحليل

 اخي نورتن بارك الله بك على المشاعر الطيبه 
بس الله يحفظك بلاش يا طيب  
ملك التحليل  
والله لسه على اول الطريق وينقصني الكثير الكثير ولك مني احلى موده واحلى ورده :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابويوسف الغزاوي

> اخي ابو يوسف الارتداد من هذا المستوى وارد لعض النقاط 
> لانه كما تم ذكره سابقا دعم مكسور وتحول طبعا لمقاومه  
> لكن هناك نموذج هارمونيك 
> والسعر لم يرتد من مستوى 127
> ولا توجد شمعه انعكاسيه 
> احتمال الوصول الى 
> 12510 الى 12545
> اصبح وارد جدا الا 
> مع امكانيه اختبار الترند الهابط ن شاء الله  
> ...

  
مرحبا أخي فيصل  
تحليل موفق للداو   :Drive1:  
هل من الممكن تحديد نقاط للبيع والشراء تقديرية لحركة اليوم مع العلم أن اليوم لا يوجد أخبار على الدولار حسب علمي

----------


## ابويوسف الغزاوي

هل خبر نتائج جوجل السلبي سيدفع الداو الى الهبوط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## faissal

> مرحبا أخي فيصل  
> تحليل موفق للداو  
> هل من الممكن تحديد نقاط للبيع والشراء تقديرية لحركة اليوم مع العلم أن اليوم لا يوجد أخبار على الدولار حسب علمي

  
السلام عليكم اخي ابو يوسف ان شاء الله تكون موفق في صفقات يارب  
بالنسبه للبيع 
على الاغلب بننتظر الترند الهابط واختباره ان شاء الله 
حاليا بعد تخطي المقاومه 11425 
عاد السعر لاختبارها باعتبارها فنيا اصبحت دعم  
فنيا الدخول شراء منها ان شاء الله مع ستب طبعا  
اسفل الدعم ده  
والهدف 
11525 تقريبا ان شاء الله 
اساسيا انا ما عندي خبرة باخبار الشركات للاسف 
والي ممكن انه يؤثر طبعا على مجرى الصفقه 
في حالة كسر الدعم والاغلاق اسفله يبقى سلبي وهبوط ان شاء الله
اغلاق اليوم فوق العم 
11425 يبقى ان شاء الله صعود 
الحذر الصعود الي حاصل الى الان كله تصحيحي 
لاحظ الديلي الداون هبوط من شهر مايو 
والله تعالى اعلم

----------


## Norton

الوضع   لايطمن

----------


## faissal

i am in   Switzerland

----------


## جاسر

> i am in   Switzerland

 *يا عم ماحدا قدك  
لا تنسانا من شوية صور   *

----------


## nabeal

> i am in   Switzerland

 حمد لله على سلامتك اخ فيصل
خليك هيك بين النمسا وفيينا وسويسرا مع الجو المعتدل والطبيعة الخلابة  :Good: 
اما نحن فخليها على الله انشوينا في الحر اللي وصلت درجة الحرارة فوق ال 45 
يا ريت لو عملت لنا عرض باسعار مخفضة لجروب سياحي هناك لاعضاء المنتدى وبالتاكيد شوفتك هي المكسب   :Wink Smile:

----------


## faissal

> *يا عم ماحدا قدك*   *لا تنسانا من شوية صور*

  

> حمد لله على سلامتك اخ فيصل
> خليك هيك بين النمسا وفيينا وسويسرا مع الجو المعتدل والطبيعة الخلابة 
> اما نحن فخليها على الله انشوينا في الحر اللي وصلت درجة الحرارة فوق ال 45 
> يا ريت لو عملت لنا عرض باسعار مخفضة لجروب سياحي هناك لاعضاء المنتدى وبالتاكيد شوفتك هي المكسب

 هلا بالشباب الطيبه 
حاليا انا في Montereux  او مونترو على بحيرة ماشاء الله احلام في احلام والصور اضعها بعد العوده لانه بعد بومين الى ايطاليا فينيسيا ان شاء الله

----------


## عياد

> هلا بالشباب الطيبه 
> حاليا انا في Montereux او مونترو على بحيرة ماشاء الله احلام في احلام والصور اضعها بعد العوده لانه بعد بومين الى ايطاليا فينيسيا ان شاء الله

 بالتوفيق يافيصل  تمنياتي لك برحلة ممتعة   ونحن في انتظار الصور على احر من الجمر   تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## faissal

> بالتوفيق يافيصل تمنياتي لك برحلة ممتعة   ونحن في انتظار الصور على احر من الجمر    تقبل خالص تحياتي

 يا هلا باخي عياد
ليك وحشه  :Inlove:  
تم وضع بعض الصور هنا وان شاء الله يعجبوك
وراح احاول رفع المزيد ان شاء الله https://forum.arabictrader.com/t31633-2.html

----------


## الإلكتروني

[quote=faissal;490663] 

> أهلا بك عزيزي   تسلم ايدك فعلا الفراشة واضحة على الداو   واضح انك مش راح تقدر تصبر الى ان ترجع من سوريا    ألف ألف مبروك لأخوك وبالرفاء والبنين[/quoteالنموذج ده كنت تناقشت به مع الاخ سمير   
> ايه رايك

----------


## qassam

تسجيل متابعة ان تكرمتم بالقبول

----------


## faissal

> تسجيل متابعة ان تكرمتم بالقبول

 لينا الشرف بتواجدك معنا  :Eh S(7): 
بالنيابه عن اخينا عياد

----------


## faissal

الداون اما مناطق مقاومه هامه حاليا 
اي اختراق ليها ممكن يقودنا الى 
11685 والله اعلم

----------


## essam7882

اليوم هبط الداو قرب 2%
ياريت اخ فيصل  
تعليق حضرتك

----------


## faissal

> الداون اما مناطق مقاومه هامه حاليا 
> اي اختراق ليها ممكن يقودنا الى 
> 11685 والله اعلم

  

> اليوم هبط الداو قرب 2%
> ياريت اخ فيصل 
> تعليق حضرتك

  
مناطق المقاومه المذكور سابقا ردت السعر الى محيط ال 
11375
ومن ثم صعود واختراق 
واغلاق اليوم فوق ال 
11685 ممكن جدا يكون ان شاء الله ايجابي للفترة القادمه
مثلث صاعد تم اختراق ضلع المقاومه فيه 
وده كله طبعا كلام فني 
يبقى الاساسي ورائيه يفيدنا فيه ان شاء الله اخونا عياد 
لكن عموما صعود قد تم بفضل الله توقعه في حالة تجاوز 
المقاومه الاولى 
11575 وحقق الهدف المرجو على 
11685 المقاومه الثانيه  
طبعا الان 
عندنا 
11685وهي منطقة حساسه جدا لانه تمثل لو اسبوعي ومقاومه تحولت لدعم مجددا   تم اختراقها والاغلاق فوقه لليوم والاسبوع فنيا يبقى ايجابي ان شاء الله لمتابعه الصعود
ولا مانع من التصحيح طبعا

----------


## qassam

السلام عليكم  مساعدة ان امكن  لدي مؤشر الداو على الميتا يحفظ الحركة من بداية التسليمات الفصلية حتى نهاية الفصل ومع التسليمات الجديدة يمحى كله ويبداء من جديد ؛هل بالامكان حفظ المؤشر لاكثر من فصل والرجوع لاكثر من سنة كما ارى في بعض الصور وكيف ؛افيدونا يرحمكم الله

----------


## mostafa400

تسجيل متابعة وفقكم الله

----------


## faissal

محاولة الاختراق من جديد 
وان شاء الله تكون ناجحه المرة هذه

----------


## faissal

> مناطق المقاومه المذكور سابقا ردت السعر الى محيط ال 
> 11375
> ومن ثم صعود واختراق 
> واغلاق اليوم فوق ال 
> 11685 ممكن جدا يكون ان شاء الله ايجابي للفترة القادمه
> مثلث صاعد تم اختراق ضلع المقاومه فيه 
> وده كله طبعا كلام فني 
> يبقى الاساسي ورائيه يفيدنا فيه ان شاء الله اخونا عياد 
> لكن عموما صعود قد تم بفضل الله توقعه في حالة تجاوز 
> ...

  

> محاولة الاختراق من جديد 
> وان شاء الله تكون ناجحه المرة هذه

 تم الاختراق المتوقع ولله الحمد 
والشارت يتكلم فني

----------


## faissal

للمتابعه فنيا  :013:

----------


## qassam

> للمتابعه فنيا

 اخي فيصل السلام عليكم  ارى التشارت يعود الى شباط 2007هل يمكن ان ترشدني كيف اعود اليه وانزله على الميتا تريدر عندي(ولو تتفضل بقراءة مشاركتي السابقة) ولك كل الشكر

----------


## faissal

> اخي فيصل السلام عليكم  ارى التشارت يعود الى شباط 2007هل يمكن ان ترشدني كيف اعود اليه وانزله على الميتا تريدر عندي(ولو تتفضل بقراءة مشاركتي السابقة) ولك كل الشكر

 والله يا طيب 
يمكن المشكله عندك من الشركه نفسها 
انا عندي مع بداية كل عقد جديد  
بيتم نقل الداتا من قبل الشركه 
ولا يحصل زي الي بيحصل معك
جرب شارت شركه ويندسور  Windsor Brokers Ltd - The Complete Forex Solution - Welcome to Windsor Brokers Ltd  
وان شاء الله بتنحل المشكله عندك

----------


## zeoeroo2008

لو سمحت هل الاقتصاد العالمى يؤثر ايضا على البورصة المصرية ارجو الرد وشكرا

----------


## faissal

الخوف من كسر الداون للترند الصاعد
ويبقى كده باي باي اسهم    :Drive1:  :Drive1:

----------


## faissal

> الخوف من كسر الداون للترند الصاعد
> ويبقى كده باي باي اسهم

 اختبر الترند ولم يكسر
وارتداد من المقاومه المذكورة سابقا 
11685 
اصبحت ال 
11425 مفتاح الهبوط ان شاء الله في حالة كسر الترند الصاعد 
او الصعود مجددا لفوق ال 11685 مرورا ب 
11745 
والله تعالى اعلم

----------


## عياد

اهلا بفيصل ملك الداوجونز  مازال الداوجونز عاجزا عن اجتياز حاجز المقاومة والصعود فوق مستوى متوسط حسابي البسيط 55 يوم وننتظر مع بداية أسبوع جديد تحديد الاتجاه خلال الفترة القادمة    تقبل خالص تحياتي  عيــاد

----------


## faissal

> اهلا بفيصل ملك الداوجونز  مازال الداوجونز عاجزا عن اجتياز حاجز المقاومة والصعود فوق مستوى متوسط حسابي البسيط 55 يوم وننتظر مع بداية أسبوع جديد تحديد الاتجاه خلال الفترة القادمة    تقبل خالص تحياتي   عيــاد

 هلا باخي عياد 
ومتفقين يا طيب  
والداون يقترب من لحظة الانفجار  
وتماشي السعر مع البولنغر باند السفلي على الديلي كان رهيب

----------


## عياد

المشكلة يافيصل ان المقاومة الحالية قوية جدا فهي تمثل أيضا متوسط حسابي بسيط 200 أسبوع على الويكلي ونتابع افتتاح جلسة الاسبوع   تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## faissal

> المشكلة يافيصل ان المقاومة الحالية قوية جدا فهي تمثل أيضا متوسط حسابي بسيط 200 أسبوع على الويكلي ونتابع افتتاح جلسة الاسبوع    تقبل خالص تحياتي

 كلا كيت اخي عياد
وحائط السد المنيع 
11685 الى 11710 
الداون يبدو انه يواجه مشكله صعبه في تخطي هذا المستوى  
وما زلت اترقب انفاجار سعر 
كسر الترند والله اعلم هبوط عنيف الى مستويات 11210
اختراق المقاومه صعود عنيف الى 
12075 والله تعالى اعلم 
السعر اصبح في وضع حرج والله تعالى اعلم  
واحلى مثلث  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## faissal

لحظات حاسمه للداون

----------


## ابويوسف الغزاوي

> لحظات حاسمه للداون

   
والله أستاذ كبيــــــــــــــر  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Norton

انهياااااااااااااااااااار

----------


## faissal

> لحظات حاسمه للداون

  

> والله أستاذ كبيــــــــــــــر

    :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue: 
والله يا طيب ليك وحشه غايب فين  
الحمد لله توفقنا بالداون 
و :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  بالذهب والنفط
عدم الثقه التامه بالتحليل الفني وقله مرونه وعناد :Big Grin:  
بس الداون جاب اكثر من 100 نقطه هبوط والحمد لله 
اخي ابو يوسف
ومبروك للي دخل معنا بيع بكسر ال 
11425

----------


## ابويوسف الغزاوي

هلا بيك أستاذ فيصل  
أنا دايماً متابعك ومتبع أخبارك بس بما انك بتقضي اجازة ما حبيت أزعجك 
شو رأيك ندخل تاني شورت بهدف 11210 ؟

----------


## faissal

> هلا بيك أستاذ فيصل  
> أنا دايماً متابعك ومتبع أخبارك بس بما انك بتقضي اجازة ما حبيت أزعجك 
> شو رأيك ندخل تاني شورت بهدف 11210 ؟

 الافضل انتظار اعادة اختبار ال 
11400 الى 11425 وان شاء الله تكون فرصة بيع 
اختبار الدعم المكسور بما انه السعر عاد وصعد ولم يكسر ال 
11300 
11450 مستوى 38%
وقريبه من الدعم المكسور 
وان شاء الله تعتبر مناطق دخول جيده
11425 الى 11450 
مع ستب على 11610

----------


## faissal

> هلا بيك أستاذ فيصل  
> أنا دايماً متابعك ومتبع أخبارك بس بما انك بتقضي اجازة ما حبيت أزعجك 
> شو رأيك ندخل تاني شورت بهدف 11210 ؟

  

> الافضل انتظار اعادة اختبار ال 
> 11400 الى 11425 وان شاء الله تكون فرصة بيع 
> اختبار الدعم المكسور بما انه السعر عاد وصعد ولم يكسر ال 
> 11300 
> 11450 مستوى 38%
> وقريبه من الدعم المكسور 
> وان شاء الله تعتبر مناطق دخول جيده
> 11425 الى 11450 
> مع ستب على 11610

    :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  
الداون وصل الى مناطق الدخول بيع   11413
11400 الى 11420  المناطقه التي تم تحدديها اخي ابو يوسف :Teeth Smile: 
وهبط الى 
11285 
100 نقطة صافيين مجددا وزياده

----------


## nabeal

رأي موفق اخي فيصل
الداو فعلا وصل الى 11400 ولكني لحقت به عند 11380 حيث كان النزول واضح بشمعة ربع ساعة مع ارتفاع النفط ايضا فوق 115.50 وتم الخروج قبل خبر النفط طبعا

----------


## faissal

> رأي موفق اخي فيصل
> الداو فعلا وصل الى 11400 ولكني لحقت به عند 11380 حيث كان النزول واضح بشمعة ربع ساعة مع ارتفاع النفط ايضا فوق 115.50 وتم الخروج قبل خبر النفط طبعا

 مبروك عليك اخي نبيل
والسعر وصل عندي 
11413  
ومكازالت المناطق الحاليه المشار اليها سلبيه طالما انه السعر تحت الترند الهابط المكسور 
ولاحظ معي قوتها وارتداد من 
12450
محيط فايبوناتشي 38% التي اشرنا اليها سابقا كمان  
طبعا اي بيع حالي الستب تبعه فوق ال ترند المكسور 
على 
11550
والله تعالى اعلم وولي التوفيق  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## faissal

> مبروك عليك اخي نبيل
> والسعر وصل عندي 
> 11413  
> ومكازالت المناطق الحاليه المشار اليها سلبيه طالما انه السعر تحت الترند الهابط المكسور 
> ولاحظ معي قوتها وارتداد من 
> 12450
> محيط فايبوناتشي 38% التي اشرنا اليها سابقا كمان  
> طبعا اي بيع حالي الستب تبعه فوق ال ترند المكسور 
> على 
> ...

 اصبحت ال 11425 مقاومه جيده حاليا يعتمد عليها فعلا في المضربه بيعا  
والويكلي عليه نموذج خطير 
وان شاء الله تكمل مع السعر ويكسر للاسفل 
وهبوط قد يكون شدشد على الداون جونز فالحذر 
من الشراء في الايام القادمه 
ويفضل البيع مع كل صعود الى مستويات ال 11400 الى 11425
والستب على 
11550 
كما نبهت اليها سابقا 
وحقق هبوطا جديد اليوم الى 
محيط
11325 
واي شمعه ديلي تحت هذه المستويات مع كسر الترند الويكلي ومستوى 
11270 ان شاء الله يقود السعر الى الهاويه  :18:  :18:  
شكله كده في بنوك وشركات ممكن تعلن افلاسها  :Big Grin:

----------


## ناشيء الفوركس

وراك وراك يا أخي فيصل ومساء الخير علي كل أعضاء الورشه 
أعتقد رأس وكتفين علي اربع ساعات والا ايه

----------


## faissal

> وراك وراك يا أخي فيصل ومساء الخير علي كل أعضاء الورشه 
> أعتقد رأس وكتفين علي اربع ساعات والا ايه

 تمام يا باشا  لكن شكله مش عاجبني النموذج لانه خط العنق مش في اتجاه الترند الهايط
رغم صعوده للسعر  
لكن نتابع اغالق اليوم للدخول بيع مع اي شمعه انعكاسيه ان شاء الله  
ولم يكسر  مستوى الدعم  :Mad Argue:  
الموضوع تاجل شكله كده مع هدوء عاصفة صعود النفط  :Big Grin:

----------


## ناشيء الفوركس

نموذج بيع 11640  وستوب 11690

----------


## faissal

> نموذج بيع 11640 وستوب 11690

  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## faissal

اغلاق الداون الاسبوعي فوق ال  11450 مش مطمئن جدا   مع اقتراب الاغلاق الشهري   وشمعه الشهر الماضي كانت شمعه انعكاسيه بدون منافسه  فممكن المرة هذه جدا وبقوة انه يخترق مستوى ال  11710 الى 11745  حيث شاهدنا مقاومه عنيفه استمرت لعدة ايام عند هذه المستويات   كما هو موضح بالشارت الديلي مدى قوتها للفترة الاخيرة   فيبقى الامل  في صمود المقاومه  12075 او محيطها مش بالضرورة النقطه بذاتها طبعا   وتتوافق تقريبا مع القناة الصاعد في نهاية الترند الهابط ومشكله بذلك علم صاعد في نهاية ترند ديلي هابط ممتد لفترة تجاوزت الاربع اشهر الى الان    انصح بعدم الدخول عليه بيع او شراء الا عند المقاومات والدعم للاستفاده من بعض النقاط عند الارتداد لاهداف قريبه من 50 الى75 نقطه  بانتظار الخروج من مناطق التذبذب ان شاء الله للدخول في اهداف كبيرة تتجاوز ال 100 نقطه  والتنبيه الى قرب نهاية التداول على عقود شهر سيبتمبر اقترب  :013:   اذا الوجهة الان صاعده باتجاه ال  11745 مرة جديده على الاغلب ان شاء الله يدعم ذلك فنيا الاغلاق الاسبوعي  فوق ال  11450  مع الاخذ بيعين الاعتبار والحذر  من تكون  دبل توب على  1185 كما حصل مع  مستوى سابق  13133  موضح على الشارت ايضا   وان طرأ اي تغيير على خطة السير فنحن مع المرونه في التغيير ولامانع   فالسوق ملئ بالمفاجأت كما حصل البارحه مع النفط وحديث برنانكي

----------


## مهندس ميكانيك

السلام عليكم اخواني ممكن تحليلل الداوجونز اليوم 
لوتكرمتم

----------


## faissal

للمتابعه فقط لا غير

----------


## waseem

تحليل مؤشر الداو جونز كما بالشارت المرفق

----------


## nabeal

يلاحظ احترام الداو جونز للقناة الهابطة لشارت ال 4 ساعات من تاريخ 11/8/2008 وحتى اللحظة

----------


## faissal

:016:  :016:

----------


## ناشيء الفوركس

وجهه نظر غريبه شوي اشارككم بها والله أعلم

----------


## nabeal

للاسف تم اختراق القناة بشمعتين هائلتين حتى اللحظة نتيجة اخبار النمو الاقتصادي المعدلة كما انخفض النفط من 120 دولار وكأن المضاربين ينتظرون هذه المنطقة بفارغ الصبر لتسييل عقودهم....
لقد قمت باستخدام مؤشر SHI_Channel_true_with_quadrants.ex4 وقد كان ماشي عدل حتى اليوم  :Frown:  انكسر.
الترند المكسور على المؤشر كان رائع للدخول شراء  :Regular Smile:  ولهذا نبارك لاخواننا السلاحف وصولهم الى المليون مع استراتيجية الترند المكسور  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ناشيء الفوركس

> وجهه نظر غريبه شوي اشارككم بها والله أعلم

 السعر الان وصل الي 11700 ويحاول كسرها   :016:

----------


## faissal

> السعر الان وصل الي 11700 ويحاول كسرها

 فعلا اخي ناشئ 
لكن عندك المشكله بالصور مش عارف ليه مش ظاهرة

----------


## ناشيء الفوركس

> السعر الان وصل الي 11700 ويحاول كسرها

 اتمني الصورة تظهر الان

----------


## ناشيء الفوركس

وعموما اضغط بالفارة  right click  ثم أختار show picture  وان شاء الله تظهر

----------


## عياد

استطاع الداوجونز تجاوز متوسط 55 يوم بنجاح والاغلاق فوقه بفارق كبير للمرة الأولى منذ مايو الماضي ، مازال المؤشر أمامه مقاومة 11700 والتي تمثل فايبوناتشي 38.2% من موجة الهبوط الأخيرة    تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

----------


## waseem

وهذا تحليل لمؤشر s&p 500 ونلاحظ تشكيل وتد هابط ايضا

----------


## faissal

> اتمني الصورة تظهر الان

 اليوم ظهرت ولله الحمد جميع الصور يبقى المشكله كانت من سيرفر الموقع والله اعلم     

> استطاع الداوجونز تجاوز متوسط 55 يوم بنجاح والاغلاق فوقه بفارق كبير للمرة الأولى منذ مايو الماضي ، مازال المؤشر أمامه مقاومة 11700 والتي تمثل فايبوناتشي 38.2% من موجة الهبوط الأخيرة     تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

    :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  
السد الحديدي من جديد يقذف بالسعر 50 نقطه للاسفل 
ننتظر الاختراق لنرى الصعود باتجاه 11850 
والله تعالى اعلم

----------


## faissal

:016:  :016:  :016:  
الى متى

----------


## faissal

> الى متى

 100 نقطه من المقاومه 
11745 
رغم وصول السعر الى 
11790 
ومازالت صامده رغم تكرر المحاولات  :Big Grin:   
وارتداد مجدد من الترند الصاعد المكسور سابقا  
وشغالين لسه على نفس الشارتين بدون تغيير  :18:

----------


## faissal

شكله راح يكسر الترند والله تاعلى اعلم 
وبقيت ال 
11745 صامده  :Big Grin: 
وكده بدأت معالم نموذج هارمونيك تظهر 
وقمة البارحه تعتبر ال 
D
ووالله تعالى اعلم  
او نعتبرها C 
ونكون ضمن نموذج  اخر وهدف كبير ان صح ما اتوقعه هنا والله تعالىاعلم

----------


## waseem

> وهذا تحليل لمؤشر s&p 500 ونلاحظ تشكيل وتد هابط ايضا

   ما زال نزيف الاسواق مستمر وبقوة وقد حددت سابقا تكوين نماذج سلبيه على مؤشرات السوق وسيستمر النزيف الى ان يصل السوق الى اهداف النماذج .

----------


## ابويوسف الغزاوي

مساء الخيرات أخي فيصل  
الداو كسر 11275 وهذا يدعم استمرار الهبوط هل ندخل بيع الان ان كان كذلك ما هو الهدف 
بانتظار ردك يا غالي

----------


## faissal

> مساء الخيرات أخي فيصل  
> الداو كسر 11275 وهذا يدعم استمرار الهبوط هل ندخل بيع الان ان كان كذلك ما هو الهدف 
> بانتظار ردك يا غالي

 اخي ابو يوسف انت جاي تبيع في اخر الحفله 
السعر كسر ترند ديلي صاعد وهجوم كاسح على 11275 والافضل  انتظار  الصعود للدخول بيع 
البيع كان واضح من البارحه وقبل البارحه مع نموذج الهارمونيك  
الله اعلم 11345 مناطق بيع جيده لو رجع السعر ليها  :Eh S(7):  
قد يرتد السعر من مستوى61%

----------


## ابويوسف الغزاوي

أنا كنت عامل لمت أوردر بيع من 11265 هل تنصحني باغلاقة وانتظار 11345

----------


## faissal

> أنا كنت عامل لمت أوردر بيع من 11265 هل تنصحني باغلاقة وانتظار 11345

 المركزين دول ممتازين ان شاء الله لو عاد السعر ليهم  
لو كنت داخل بامر بيع تحت ال 11275
كنت استفدت كثيرا من الهبوط الي حصل 
الفرص كثيرة وقادمه ان شاء الله :Eh S(7):

----------


## عياد

> ما زال نزيف الاسواق مستمر وبقوة وقد حددت سابقا تكوين نماذج سلبيه على مؤشرات السوق وسيستمر النزيف الى ان يصل السوق الى اهداف النماذج .

 ياهلا أبوعمر  بالفعل مازالت النماذج السلبية هي المسيطرة على مؤشر السوق وأتفق معك في أن يواصل السوق تراجعه خلال الفترة القادمة خاصة مع بيانات التوظيف اليوم والتي أظهرت تسجيل معدلات البطالة لأعلى مستوى لها منذ فترة طويلة  .

----------


## عياد

للمرة الثالثة خلال الشهرين الماضيين يفشل الداوجونز في اختراق حاجز 11700 نقطة ثم تراجع بالامس بشكل حاد ليعود مجددا تحت حاجز متوسط خمسون يوما ومن المتوقع ان يواصل المؤشر تراجعه مستهدفا مستوى 10700

----------


## faissal

> للمرة الثالثة خلال الشهرين الماضيين يفشل الداوجونز في اختراق حاجز 11700 نقطة ثم تراجع بالامس بشكل حاد ليعود مجددا تحت حاجز متوسط خمسون يوما ومن المتوقع ان يواصل المؤشر تراجعه مستهدفا مستوى 10700

 ماهو واخدها ملاكي جيزه اخي عياد :Big Grin:  
بس كان متوقع انه يكسر الترند الصاعد او العلم ويبقى اغلاق اسبوعي سئ تحت ال 
11275
والله تعالى اعلم مسرة هبوط كبيرة 
تصل الى 10635 والله تعالى اعلم

----------


## faissal

للبيع مجددا 
والستب 
11580 
والله ولي التوفيق

----------


## faissal

> للبيع مجددا 
> والستب 
> 11580 
> والله ولي التوفيق

    :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  
السعر وصل لمستوى دعم مرتدا منه سابقا  
11327 
وشارت ارفقناه مرات عديده موضحا بالخط الازرق منطقة الدعم التي ارتد منها كثيرا قبل الاكسر الاخير 
على العموم ان شاء الله يتابع هبوط ويكسر 
والصفقه حققت اكثر من 150 نقطه لمن دخل بيع 
من  وقت كتابة توصيه البيع 
والطمع ممنوع 
وكسر مستوى الدعم مجددا
الى 
11210 وبكده بيكون غطى الجاب لو كسر

----------


## faissal

الداون على ابوابا مناطق حساسه جدا ومهمه  
بفضل الله نموذج العلم كان رائع

----------


## faissal

> الداون على ابوابا مناطق حساسه جدا ومهمه  
> بفضل الله نموذج العلم كان رائع

  
ارتداد اكثر من رائع من مناطق الدعم الشهري    :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:

----------


## بوسالم الاماراتي

ما الجديد  
امس طلوع 
اليوم هبوط 
وايه اي حاصل

----------


## بوسالم الاماراتي

ودخلت شراء من مناطق 10889 
لعل يرتد للاعلى بناء على المعطيات المحيطة في الدول القريبة

----------


## بوسالم الاماراتي

> للمرة الثالثة خلال الشهرين الماضيين يفشل الداوجونز في اختراق حاجز 11700 نقطة ثم تراجع بالامس بشكل حاد ليعود مجددا تحت حاجز متوسط خمسون يوما ومن المتوقع ان يواصل المؤشر تراجعه مستهدفا مستوى 10700

 للمرة الثانية لامسها اليوم  10700( هل نسميها منطقة دعم قوية ) :Mad Argue:

----------


## بوسالم الاماراتي

> للمرة الثانية لامسها اليوم 10700( هل نسميها منطقة دعم قوية )

   فعلا كانت دعم ولا اروع التعزيز يمدحونه :Icon26:

----------


## faissal

> ودخلت شراء من مناطق 10889 
> لعل يرتد للاعلى بناء على المعطيات المحيطة في الدول القريبة

  

> للمرة الثانية لامسها اليوم 10700( هل نسميها منطقة دعم قوية )

  

> فعلا كانت دعم ولا اروع التعزيز يمدحونه

 الاخ عياد كاتب مقاومه على  
11700 
وانت قراتها دعم على 
10700 :Big Grin:  
لكنها فعلا دعم  
ولاحظنا الارتدادت الي عم تحصل مجرد الوصول لتلك المستويات 
لكن هل تصمد :016:

----------


## بوسالم الاماراتي

> الاخ عياد كاتب مقاومه على  
> 11700 
> وانت قراتها دعم على 
> 10700 
> لكنها فعلا دعم  
> ولاحظنا الارتدادت الي عم تحصل مجرد الوصول لتلك المستويات  لكن هل تصمد

 شوف اغلاق الديلي تحت 10700 
يعني يا الحبيب شكله راح يزلزل السوق الامريكي ويسحبه الى مناطق الله اعلم بها  
المهم انا بعت 10710 :Noco: 
الاستوب  10910  :013: 
الهدف انا وضميري :Big Grin:

----------


## بوسالم الاماراتي

> شوف اغلاق الديلي تحت 10700 
> يعني يا الحبيب شكله راح يزلزل السوق الامريكي ويسحبه الى مناطق الله اعلم بها  
> المهم انا بعت 10710
> الاستوب 10910 
> الهدف انا وضميري

  
مائة نقطة كافية ,,,,,,,,,,,, 
لا للطمع ,,,,,,,,

----------


## بوسالم الاماراتي

ارتداد عنيف للدواجونز محققا مكاسب كبيرة فقد وصل الى مستويات قريبة من 11100  اليكم الشارت   ما راي خبراء الدوا جونز الان

----------


## بوسالم الاماراتي

السلام عليكم  الجديد في الدوا جونز   وصل الى 11229 اليكم الشارت

----------


## بوسالم الاماراتي

الان 11480  محققا 480 نقطة قبل افتتاح السوق بخمس دقائق   :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## بوسالم الاماراتي

حتى هذه اللحظة ارتفاع لغاية 11603 محققا اكثر من +5%

----------


## بوسالم الاماراتي

من جديد الدوا جونز  قد يستهدف الدوا جونز اهداف بعيدة خلال هذا اليوم   اليكم الشارت يوضح ذلك في حالة بقاءه فوق 11343 ( دعم سابق ) مقاومة حاليه وقد تتغير الى دعم مرة اخرى فإذا ما استمرت هذه الامور بهذا الشكل قد نرى نهاية اليوم 11750 والله تعالى اعلم ...  منتظرين مشاركات الاخوة

----------


## بوسالم الاماراتي

الدوا جونز لا يكل ولا يمل   حاليا 11448 3.89 %  + 428 نقطة     اخر 52 اسبوعا 14198  ادنى 25 اسبوعا 10459 ( تحقق امس )

----------


## بوسالم الاماراتي

لي عودة بعد اغلاق السوق  :Inlove:    توجد نقاط مهمة يجب ذكرها لتحديد مسار الاسواق الامريكية بشكل عام والداو جونز بشكل خاص  :016:

----------


## ibraheem

مسا الخير اخوي بو مهند والله يعطيك العافيه
                 شو التحليل للداوجونز اليوم.

----------


## عياد

> الدوا جونز لا يكل ولا يمل   حاليا 11448 3.89 %  + 428 نقطة  اخر 52 اسبوعا 14198  ادنى 25 اسبوعا 10459 ( تحقق امس )

 حبيبي يابوهند   دوبي اشوف توقيعك وبصراحة كلامك زي العسل ومجاملة لطيفة منك والله لايحرمني منك   كل تحياتي وأشواقي لك    :Icon26:  محبك ومغليك  عيــاد  :Inlove:

----------


## بوسالم الاماراتي

> حبيبي يابوهند   دوبي اشوف توقيعك وبصراحة كلامك زي العسل ومجاملة لطيفة منك والله لايحرمني منك   كل تحياتي وأشواقي لك    محبك ومغليك  عيــاد

 يا مرحبا اخوي عياد   هاي المداعبة احدى طرق ( المغازل )  :Inlove:    وإن شاء الله اكون عند حسن الظن

----------


## بوسالم الاماراتي

> مسا الخير اخوي بو مهند والله يعطيك العافيه
> شو التحليل للداوجونز اليوم.

   مرحبا اخوي تحياتي واشواقي   اولا متاسف لتاخيري دول اليوميين لانشغالي بعدة امور   اليك الشارت   واعطيك ارقام مهمة قد تفيدك اليوم وغدا    طبعا بالامس اغلاق الموشر يعتبر سلبي للغاية لانه اغلاق تحت مستوى موفنج 55 فوصل الموشر الى 10854 وهذا يقودنا لاحد امرين   اما ان يصل الى 10728 ومن ثم الاتداد واي اغلاق يومي تحت هذا المستوى سنكون وصلنا الى القاع الاخير السابق 10456 والذي ارجحه هذا اليوم نزول في البداية ومن ثم طلوع لايام متتالية .. والله اعلم  او يغلق فوق مستوى 11054 اليوم ويكون الفاليوم عالي يعتبر الدخول امن بعون الله ...سنرى بعدها مستويات جيدة  هنا يعتمد على ايجابية الاوضاع الاقتصادية والاخبار السارة للمستثمرين من المسؤولين الكبار في امريكا

----------


## ibraheem

الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي ابو هند
          يعني الداوجونز اليوم رح ينزل ل 10700

----------


## بوسالم الاماراتي

> الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي ابو هند
> يعني الداوجونز اليوم رح ينزل ل 10700

 اما ان يصل الى 10728 ومن ثم الاتداد :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  واي اغلاق يومي تحت هذا المستوى سنكون وصلنا الى القاع الاخير السابق 10456  :Noco:  :Noco:  :Noco:

----------


## رقم 9

نحن نواجه انهيار وترند هابط  لذلك تكون الدعوم والمقاومة ليس لها قيمه ابدااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## ibraheem

هل الداو جونز بدأ الان مرحلة الصعود
           ام انها مناوره.؟؟؟ وسيعود الى القاع.

----------


## ibraheem

اخوي بو هند شو رأيك بالدوجنز اليوم

----------


## بوسالم الاماراتي

اولا المعذرة اخوي ابراهيم امس كنت واصل من السعودية العمرة   الدوا جونز هذا الاسبوع سيموت انكيليا والله يعين اللي بيشتري الان ,,,,,,,,,,,, والله اعلم

----------


## ibraheem

الحمد لله ع.السلامه و مبروك العمره اخوي ابو هند..
ومشكور  ع الرد

----------


## بوسالم الاماراتي

> الحمد لله ع.السلامه و مبروك العمره اخوي ابو هند..
> ومشكور ع الرد

  
الله يسلمك اخي   جديد الدوا حتى الساعة :Noco:  :Noco:  :Noco:

----------


## ibraheem

السلام عليكم
              انا متابعك ابو هند وبستناك لحد ما تيجي الفرصه....

----------


## ibraheem

مشكور  كثير اخوي ابو هند
           وكل عام وانت بألف خير وعساكم من عواده

----------


## بوسالم الاماراتي

> اولا المعذرة اخوي ابراهيم امس كنت واصل من السعودية العمرة   الدوا جونز هذا الاسبوع سيموت انكيليا والله يعين اللي بيشتري الان ,,,,,,,,,,,, والله اعلم

 تحقق المراد   يبدو الان الدخول الشراء امن فقط اذا اغلق فوق 10800  وكل وانت بخير اخوي ابراهيم وتقبل الله طاعتكم

----------


## عياد

> تحقق المراد   يبدو الان الدخول الشراء امن فقط اذا اغلق فوق 10800  وكل وانت بخير اخوي ابراهيم وتقبل الله طاعتكم

 كل عام وانت بخير يابوهند  طبعا الداوجونز اغلق تحت 10800 بكثير جدا جدا أعتقد أن الشراء الان مخاطره كبيرة وهو اشبه بمن يسبح ضد التيار خاصة بعد ان رفض الكونجرس خطة الانقاذ المقدمة من الحكومة الأمريكية ( حتى الان نزول -6.98 % حوالي 10365 نقطة )  تقبل خالص ودي وتقديري

----------


## عياد

كل عام والجميع بالف خير

----------


## بوسالم الاماراتي

> كل عام وانت بخير يابوهند   طبعا الداوجونز اغلق تحت 10800 بكثير جدا جدا أعتقد أن الشراء الان مخاطره كبيرة وهو اشبه بمن يسبح ضد التيار خاصة بعد ان رفض الكونجرس خطة الانقاذ المقدمة من الحكومة الأمريكية ( حتى الان نزول -6.98 % حوالي 10365 نقطة )   تقبل خالص ودي وتقديري

   وانته بصحة وسلامه وعلى الامة الاسلامية يارب  صدقت اخوي هذا هو السوق لا شراء ولا دموع ولا حسرة يعني خليك بعيد افضل  :Noco:  :Noco:  :Noco:

----------


## ibraheem

شو رأيك اخوي ابو هند بالداوجونز
ننتظره تحت ونشتري ولا نضل بعيد عنه.؟؟؟

----------


## abooyaser

IN MY OPINION  IF DOW CLOESES UNDER 10500 FOR TWO DAYS IT IS GOING TO 7000  AND IT DID   REVEW LAST 2 DAYS CLOSING   IT IS BELOW 10500  كل عام والجميع بالف خير   SLALALALALALAM

----------


## عياد

> IN MY OPINION  IF DOW CLOESES UNDER 10500 FOR TWO DAYS IT IS GOING TO 7000  AND IT DID   REVEW LAST 2 DAYS CLOSING   IT IS BELOW 10500  كل عام والجميع بالف خير    SLALALALALALAM

 حيا الله ابو ياسر    والله لك وحشة طولت الغيبة بشرني عنك كيف امورك ان شاء الله بخير وبصحة   كل عام وانت بخير وتقبل الله منك   محبك عياد

----------


## جديد وخسران

السلام عليكم
ماشاء الله عليكم
يا سادة يا كرام نبي تفسير للداوجنز
ترا يا شباب شارين من 10420 ومش ملاقي حل نقلق وربنا يعوض ولا ننتظر
يلا يا شباب سعدونا لانو في كتير ناس متلي امل
 منكم المساعدة وتقبلو فايق الحب والاتقدير :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## عياد

الداوجنز يهبط تحت حاجز 9000 نقطة بقوة شيدية ليغلق عند 8579 نقطة   في اسوأ أسبوع في تاريخ البورصة الأمريكية فقد فيها الداوجنز اكثر من 1700 نقطة منذ مطلع الاسبوع ( قرابة 16% )

----------


## faissal

> وانته بصحة وسلامه وعلى الامة الاسلامية يارب  صدقت اخوي هذا هو السوق لا شراء ولا دموع ولا حسرة يعني خليك بعيد افضل

  
اخي بو هند انا عارفك من الناس الي تحب بيع الداون جونز 
ان شاء الله تكون اصطدته تمام  :18:  :18:  
يبدو انه فعلا المليلارات التي تم رصدها للانقاذ لم تكن بحجم الازمه فعلا  
وللهبوط بقيه ممكن الى  
7950 الى 8000 
اختبار لترند شهري صاعد 
وان شاء الله يكون كده التصحيح انتهى يعود الداون الى وضعه السليم عند هذه المستويات  
التصحيح كان هبوطا
من 
14000
هذه الفقاعه التي انفجرت 
وبكده يكون التصحيح اخذ حقه فعلا من السوق  
الحذر ثم الحذر

----------


## faissal

> اخي بو هند انا عارفك من الناس الي تحب بيع الداون جونز 
> ان شاء الله تكون اصطدته تمام  
> يبدو انه فعلا المليلارات التي تم رصدها للانقاذ لم تكن بحجم الازمه فعلا  
> وللهبوط بقيه ممكن الى  
> 7950 الى 8000 
> اختبار لترند شهري صاعد 
> وان شاء الله يكون كده التصحيح انتهى يعود الداون الى وضعه السليم عند هذه المستويات  
> التصحيح كان هبوطا
> من 
> ...

 اكثر من   500 نقطه ارتداد من مناطق الدعم المذكورة ومن الترند   :Noco:

----------


## faissal

يبدو انه هناك نيه صافيه من الجهات الامريكيه بعدم كسر حاجز ال  8000 وستتدخل مجددا بقوة لو هبط المؤشر اسفله  والله تعالى اعلم   والاغلاق الشهري فوق ال  8000 ممكن يدعم معاودة الصعود مجددا والله تعالى اعلم  اي اغلاق شهري اسفل ال  7950 يبقى والله تعالى اعلم انهيار اخر وكبير الى محيط ال  7150 لاحظوا معي الترندات في هذه المنطقة فنيا

----------


## مضارب محترف

> يبدو انه هناك نيه صافيه من الجهات الامريكيه بعدم كسر حاجز ال  8000 وستتدخل مجددا بقوة لو هبط المؤشر اسفله  والله تعالى اعلم   والاغلاق الشهري فوق ال  8000 ممكن يدعم معاودة الصعود مجددا والله تعالى اعلم  اي اغلاق شهري اسفل ال  7950 يبقى والله تعالى اعلم انهيار اخر وكبير الى محيط ال  7150 لاحظوا معي الترندات في هذه المنطقة فنيا

 تحياتي اخي فيصل  اتابع تحليلاتك وتحليلات الأستاذ عياد من خلف الكواليس كنت متوقف عن العمل بالفترة السابقة ولكن سوف استأنف العمل بالفترة المقبلة انشاء الله من الناحية الفنية اتفق معك بأن المؤشر سيزور 7500 و7150  من الناحية الاساسية دخلنا بطور جديد من اطوار الأزمة ونحن بالمرحلة الأولى من هذا الطور ويمكن شرح مراحل هذا الطور بالنقاط التالية :  - مرحلة ازمة البنوك والمؤسسات المالية وهذا القطاع يشكل عصب الاقتصاد العالمي وهذه المرحلة نحن فيها الان  - مرحلة الكساد او توقف وتراجع النمو بالاقتصاديات العالمية وهذه المرحلة لم تأتي بعد وهي المرحلة المقبلة  -مرحلة ارتفاع معدلات البطالة وبشكل كبير مع تراجع معدلات الاستهلاك والانفاق وهذه المرحلة تتزامن تقريبا مع المرحلة الثانية  من خلال تتبع هذه المراحل قد نستطيع تتبع مسيرةالداو واتمنى ان لايكسر 7000 لكي لايذهب ل5000  اعتقد بأن المؤشر سيسير بخط افقي بالفترة المقبلة ضمن رنج 1500 نقطة وقد تمتد هذه الفترة عدة اشهر   سأتتبع تحليلاتك بالفترة المقبلة                      مع فائق الاحترام

----------


## faissal

> تحياتي اخي فيصل  اتابع تحليلاتك وتحليلات الأستاذ عياد من خلف الكواليس كنت متوقف عن العمل بالفترة السابقة ولكن سوف استأنف العمل بالفترة المقبلة انشاء الله من الناحية الفنية اتفق معك بأن المؤشر سيزور 7500 و7150  من الناحية الاساسية دخلنا بطور جديد من اطوار الأزمة ونحن بالمرحلة الأولى من هذا الطور ويمكن شرح مراحل هذا الطور بالنقاط التالية :  - مرحلة ازمة البنوك والمؤسسات المالية وهذا القطاع يشكل عصب الاقتصاد العالمي وهذه المرحلة نحن فيها الان  - مرحلة الكساد او توقف وتراجع النمو بالاقتصاديات العالمية وهذه المرحلة لم تأتي بعد وهي المرحلة المقبلة  -مرحلة ارتفاع معدلات البطالة وبشكل كبير مع تراجع معدلات الاستهلاك والانفاق وهذه المرحلة تتزامن تقريبا مع المرحلة الثانية  من خلال تتبع هذه المراحل قد نستطيع تتبع مسيرةالداو واتمنى ان لايكسر 7000 لكي لايذهب ل5000  اعتقد بأن المؤشر سيسير بخط افقي بالفترة المقبلة ضمن رنج 1500 نقطة وقد تمتد هذه الفترة عدة اشهر   سأتتبع تحليلاتك بالفترة المقبلة  مع فائق الاحترام

  
هلا بك اخي مضارب نورت المنتدى بعد غياب طويل 
وكل عام وانت بخير 
وزي ما قلت بوادر وتقارير كثيرة 
تقول انه سيصبح هناك 
2 مليون عاطل عن العمل في بريطانيا  
وكسر الترند الشهر فنيا يبقى السلام على الداون 
ونبقى ان شاء الله على اتصال ومتابعه لهذا المؤشر  
ويمكن فعلا يكسر الترند ده لو انه الحلول الجزئيه التي تم طرحها لم تفي بالغرض
على كل نتابع ان شاء الله 
فنيا واساسيا  
ولا اخفيك يجول في بالي رقم بعيد 
وقريب من ال 
5000  وبكذب حالي فيه  :Big Grin:   والرقم ده هو  4710

----------


## مضارب محترف

> هلا بك اخي مضارب نورت المنتدى بعد غياب طويل 
> وكل عام وانت بخير 
> وزي ما قلت بوادر وتقارير كثيرة 
> تقول انه سيصبح هناك 
> 2 مليون عاطل عن العمل في بريطانيا  
> وكسر الترند الشهر فنيا يبقى السلام على الداون 
> ونبقى ان شاء الله على اتصال ومتابعه لهذا المؤشر  
> ويمكن فعلا يكسر الترند ده لو انه الحلول الجزئيه التي تم طرحها لم تفي بالغرض
> على كل نتابع ان شاء الله 
> ...

 كل عام وانت بخير اخي فيصل  هذه بعض الارقام الاحصائية لازمة 1929   نسبة البطالة 25 بالمائة ( اميركا )  حاليا 6 % نسبة تراجع النمو 13 بالمائة ( اميركا )حاليا +0.6 % مدة الازمة حوالي 5 سنوات    - مدة الازمة لغاية الان حوالي سنة وتسعة اشهر   نقاط الخلاف  بين الازمتين هي الجهود الدولية الكثيفة والمتكاتفة التي يتم بذلها الان   تعتبر ازمة 1929 السبب الغير مباشر لسقوط الباوند الانكليزي عن العرش الاقتصادي العالمي وصعود الدولار الاميركي بديلا   اعتقد بأن الاقتصاد الاميركي سيخرج بنهاية الأزمة عملاق متوحش وسيزداد قوة وشراسة بينما قد لانشاهد اليورو في نهاية الازمة ( قد ينحل الاتحاد الاقتصادي لليورو ) وهذا تنبؤ والله اعلم                                  مع فائق الاحترام

----------


## faissal

1000 نقطه صعود
من مناطق الدعم 
7950
ايه رايكم الان  :Big Grin:

----------


## faissal

قد نرى صعود الى  9100 مقاومه ان شاء الله جيده

----------


## faissal

> قد نرى صعود الى  9100 مقاومه ان شاء الله جيده

   9056  اعلى سعر تم تسجيله قريب جدا من هدفنا المعلن سابقا

----------


## faissal

وصل 
9150  تقريبا    :Big Grin:

----------


## جاسر

> وصل 
> 9150  تقريبا

 سلامات يا باشا  
كنك يا باشا ناوي ترجعه الى 14000مثل ماجبته من هناك اشهد شهاده حق ان انت الي نزلته وانت الان بترفعه 
لله درك يا اخ فيصل

----------


## faissal

> سلامات يا باشا   كنك يا باشا ناوي ترجعه الى 14000مثل ماجبته من هناك اشهد شهاده حق ان انت الي نزلته وانت الان بترفعه  لله درك يا اخ فيصل

 هههههههههههههههههههه 
الله يسعدك يا جاسر 
توفيق من الله رب العالمين في النظرة اليه ليس الا  
واكيد شفت مستوى ال 
9700
حيث ارتد من 
9750 تقريبا ارتداد محترم

----------


## جاسر

> هههههههههههههههههههه 
> الله يسعدك يا جاسر 
> توفيق من الله رب العالمين في النظرة اليه ليس الا  
> واكيد شفت مستوى ال 
> 9700
> حيث ارتد من 
> 9750 تقريبا ارتداد محترم

 ان شاء الله تكون دائما من الموفقين 
والله ولي التوفيق

----------


## faissal

:016:  :016:

----------


## faissal

:Noco:  :Noco:

----------


## عياد

> 

 اتفق معك تماما يافيصل   اليوم يبدون اننا سنشاهد نزولا مع تراجع أرباح جي بي مورجان  بسبب خسائر القروض ومن ناحية أخرى تراجعت مبيعات التجزئة الأمريكية

----------


## عياد

> تحياتي اخي فيصل  اتابع تحليلاتك وتحليلات الأستاذ عياد من خلف الكواليس كنت متوقف عن العمل بالفترة السابقة ولكن سوف استأنف العمل بالفترة المقبلة انشاء الله من الناحية الفنية اتفق معك بأن المؤشر سيزور 7500 و7150  من الناحية الاساسية دخلنا بطور جديد من اطوار الأزمة ونحن بالمرحلة الأولى من هذا الطور ويمكن شرح مراحل هذا الطور بالنقاط التالية :  - مرحلة ازمة البنوك والمؤسسات المالية وهذا القطاع يشكل عصب الاقتصاد العالمي وهذه المرحلة نحن فيها الان  - مرحلة الكساد او توقف وتراجع النمو بالاقتصاديات العالمية وهذه المرحلة لم تأتي بعد وهي المرحلة المقبلة  -مرحلة ارتفاع معدلات البطالة وبشكل كبير مع تراجع معدلات الاستهلاك والانفاق وهذه المرحلة تتزامن تقريبا مع المرحلة الثانية  من خلال تتبع هذه المراحل قد نستطيع تتبع مسيرةالداو واتمنى ان لايكسر 7000 لكي لايذهب ل5000  اعتقد بأن المؤشر سيسير بخط افقي بالفترة المقبلة ضمن رنج 1500 نقطة وقد تمتد هذه الفترة عدة اشهر   سأتتبع تحليلاتك بالفترة المقبلة  مع فائق الاحترام

   اهلا بك اخي وعزيزي مضارب محترف   على الرغم من ان ساعات الغياب كانت طويلة علي الا اني سعيد لعودتك مجددا فالسوق بلا مضارب ليس له اي طعم  :AA:  :AA:   انا بصراحة أرى ان الاسواق العالمية ليس لديها مقومات الصعود وستبحث عن الاسباب لمواصلة الهبوط وذلك لأن ارباح الشركات من المتوقع أن تتراجع بشكل حاد بسبب كساد الاقتصاد وهو ماسيدفع السوق مجددا للهبوط   تقبل خالص احترامي وتقديري

----------


## faissal

> 

   

> اتفق معك تماما يافيصل    اليوم يبدون اننا سنشاهد نزولا مع تراجع أرباح جي بي مورجان بسبب خسائر القروض ومن ناحية أخرى تراجعت مبيعات التجزئة الأمريكية

  :Boxing:  :Boxing:

----------


## faissal

اللهم لك الحمد   كان لازم الواحد يديها  اكثر اليوم  :Big Grin:

----------


## جاسر

> اللهم لك الحمد   كان لازم الواحد يديها  اكثر اليوم

  بركة يا حج فيصل

----------


## faissal

> بركة يا حج فيصل

 الحمد لله اخي جاسر  بصراحه كنت على اعصابي فيها  لانه الرصيد ممكن يطير مع الداون  :Big Grin:    لانه بعت متاخر  المفروض كان البيع بكسر ال  9000 شمعه الدوجي  شوف الشارت

----------


## مضارب محترف

> اهلا بك اخي وعزيزي مضارب محترف   على الرغم من ان ساعات الغياب كانت طويلة علي الا اني سعيد لعودتك مجددا فالسوق بلا مضارب ليس له اي طعم   انا بصراحة أرى ان الاسواق العالمية ليس لديها مقومات الصعود وستبحث عن الاسباب لمواصلة الهبوط وذلك لأن ارباح الشركات من المتوقع أن تتراجع بشكل حاد بسبب كساد الاقتصاد وهو ماسيدفع السوق مجددا للهبوط    تقبل خالص احترامي وتقديري

 اهلين بمشرفنا الغالي الاستاذ عياد حتى لو اني متوقف عن العمل فلااستطيع الابتعاد عنكم  اعتقد باننا سنشاهد احداث غريبة وماحدث لبورصة ايسلندا هو البدايةولكن اعتقد بأن العمل بهذا الوقت اصبح جيدا لذلك سأنضم لصفوفكم قريبا انشاء الله   مبروك الربح للاستاذ فيصل وانشاء الله ارباح اكبر واكثر   مع فائق الاحترام

----------


## جاسر

> الحمد لله اخي جاسر  بصراحه كنت على اعصابي فيها  لانه الرصيد ممكن يطير مع الداون    لانه بعت متاخر  المفروض كان البيع بكسر ال  9000 شمعه الدوجي  شوف الشارت

   الحمد لله الذي ريح اعصابك بالارباح وعزز احسابك بالدولار

----------


## faissal

> اهلين بمشرفنا الغالي الاستاذ عياد حتى لو اني متوقف عن العمل فلااستطيع الابتعاد عنكم  اعتقد باننا سنشاهد احداث غريبة وماحدث لبورصة ايسلندا هو البدايةولكن اعتقد بأن العمل بهذا الوقت اصبح جيدا لذلك سأنضم لصفوفكم قريبا انشاء الله   مبروك الربح للاستاذ فيصل وانشاء الله ارباح اكبر واكثر   مع فائق الاحترام

  
كده بقى عاوزين نشوفك كل يوم معنا 
والله يبارك بك :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## faissal

> الحمد لله الذي ريح اعصابك بالارباح وعزز احسابك بالدولار

 السعر عند مناطق دعم هامه جدا 
كسرها يقودنا مجددا الى محيط 8000  
او انه يرتد للاعلى

----------


## مضارب محترف

مهلا! قد نكون على وشك النهاية، وقد لا نكون    16/10/2008 النهاية كانت سعيدة في ال وول ستريت . ال داو جونز أنهي يومه على ارباح فاقت ال 400 نقطة وهذا سيكون من شأنه اضفاء الايجابية على التعاملات الاسيوية بحيث انها تستعيد جزءا من خسائر يوم امس العالية . الامر ان تحقق يجب ان يضع حدا لتراجع اليورو فيسمح بتصحيح تصاعدي ايضا . الحديث عن انقلاب في الوجهة العامة للاسواقلا يزال حاليا غير مبرر .  قراءة مستقبل الاسواق على ضوء ماضيها صعب في هذه الازمة لان وتيرتها غير مسبوقة اطلاقا . ففي العام 1929 حققت تراجعا فاق تراجع هذا الشهرحيث انه بلغ ال 50% ولكن ذلك تحقق على مدى سنوات عدة . ال 20% التي مني بها ال داو جونز في الاسبوعين الماضيين نسبة غير مسبوقة وكذلك التقلب الحاد الذي تحقق هذا الاسبوع حيث ان ال 10% التي تحققت يوم الاثنين عاد ففقدها في اليومين اللاحقين . حتى يصح القول بثقة اننا في نهاية النفق لا بد من معطيات علمية مقنعة، وهي لا تزال غير واضحة المعالم . اي تقدير سلبا او ايجابا لا يزال حتى الان  في دائرة التخمين والرهان، والتحسب لتراجعات اضافية واجب حتى ولو عرفنا بعض التصحيح في الايام القادمة.  القرارات التي اتخذت على المستوى العالمي وعلى صعيد البنوك المركزية كانت غير مسبوقة ، ولكن ظهور مفاعيلها يحتاج الى بعض الوقت، خاصة وان لبّ المشكلة تتعلق بموضوع الثقة التي من شأنها وحدها اعادة الحركة الى عجلة الاقتراض والاقراض بين البنوك، والثقة هذه عامل سيكولوجي ايضا وليس فقط ماديا حسابيا .  النظرة التقنية الى مؤشرات الاسهم عامة تدعو الى استمرار الحذر، نظرا لكوننا في ترند تنازلي ذات موجات عديدة منذ العام 2007 . الموجة الكبيرة هذه تتالف عادة من خمس موجات صغيرة ليمكن القول بانها باتت مكتملة . حتى الان لم نرَ الا موجات اربع والخامسة قد تكون في طريقها الينا . هذه الموجة التي يُؤمل ان تكون الاخيرة ستحمل الداو جونز الى ال 7000/7200 نقطة وبعدها قد يكون عهد جديد....  عهد جديد بعد اكتمال الموجات الخمس . هل يعني اننا سنكون في الطريق مجددا نحو تأسيس ترند تصاعدي مبشر بخير جديد ؟ هنا لا بد من تفحص الظروف التي سيكون عليها الوضع العام في حينه، فالسوق يجب ان يتمتع بالنبض المطلوب  والقوة الكافية لكي يقوَ على السعي مجددا صعدا .  الدولار من جهته قد يستمر بمعاكسة ال وول ستريت في مسيرته ما يعني ان تراجعه وارتفاع اليورو قد يكون توقيته ملازما لنهاية الموجة الخامسة في مسيرة الترند التنازلي في مؤشرات الاسهم.   آخر تحديث ( 16/10/2008 )     نقلا عن بورصة انفو

----------


## faissal

:Big Grin:  فراشات

----------


## جاسر

> فراشات

 
فراشات حبنا   صعدت الاسهم الامريكية في أواخر معاملات يوم الخميس مع تصيد  المستثمرين للاسهم المتراجعة بعد يوم من أسوأ جلسة تشهدها وول ستريت منذ انهيار عام  1987 وارتفاع أسهم الشركات المرتبطة بالاستهلاك لتراجع سعر النفط.

----------


## عياد

> فراشات حبنا

  :Good:   ملعوبة ياجاسر

----------


## جاسر

> ملعوبة ياجاسر

  اللعب مع الاحبة والاصدقاء حلال

----------


## faissal

> فراشات حبنا  صعدت الاسهم الامريكية في أواخر معاملات يوم الخميس مع تصيد المستثمرين للاسهم المتراجعة بعد يوم من أسوأ جلسة تشهدها وول ستريت منذ انهيار عام 1987 وارتفاع أسهم الشركات المرتبطة بالاستهلاك لتراجع سعر النفط.

  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## faissal

ارتد السعر من الترند الهابط 
وكانت اشارة لبيع زوج المجنون اليوم ولله الحمد مرتين  :Big Grin:

----------


## faissal

للمتابعه الصباحيه 
الداون بيكسر بالدعوم 
والمجنون وصل 
161.65 تقريبا

----------


## faissal

:Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1:  
وين راحت المليارات  :Big Grin:

----------


## faissal

السيناريو في حالة الكسر 
والله تعالى اعلم 
7500 باتت قريبه  :Big Grin:  
الا اذا تم كسر الترند الهابط

----------


## faissal

سلم لي عليه  :Big Grin:

----------


## faissal

:Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1: 
ادنى سعر 
8308 بشارت ويندسور

----------


## faissal

بعض التعديلات البسيطه على اخر ترند

----------


## faissal

> بعض التعديلات البسيطه على اخر ترند

 تعديل الترند يبدو انه جاب نتيجه قويه  
ارتد السعر منه لاكثر من   400 نقطه الى فوق  :Big Grin: 
وكسر هذا الترند يبدو الى الان صعب شوي  
لو في حد متابع 
على شان اتابع  :Big Grin:

----------


## qassam

معاك اخي فيصل وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## faissal

> معاك اخي فيصل وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

  
هلا بك يا طيب 
الداون وال 
8200 مجددا  
ننتظر اغلاق شمعه الاربع ساعات الحاليه اسفل الترند المكسور 
وفق الدعم 
لندخل في مرحلة شد ومد مجددا

----------


## qassam

ذا من طيب نفسك ؛؛؛ما رايك بوضع خط دعم من اللو 8188بتاريخ 10/10الى 8191بتاريخ 16/10وكيف تقراه

----------


## qassam

ما هي قراءتك لعدم اغلاقه تحت 8200كل مرة

----------


## faissal

ارتد مجددا نت الدعم 8200
ننتظر اغلاق شمعه الربع ساعات  
الارتدادت صايرة عنيقه جدا مش اقل من 200 الى 400 نقطه

----------


## faissal

شكله الداون رايح جاي  ملاكي  جيزه :Big Grin:  
بين المقاومه والدعم 
وخط الترند بيناتهم المسكين بياكل ضرب من الطرفين  
شكلها كده 
هبوط قوي لو يكسر ال 
8200
اورد البيع جاهز تحتها  :Big Grin:

----------


## بوسالم الاماراتي

لي عودة هذا الاسبوع إن شاء الله

----------


## عياد

> لي عودة هذا الاسبوع إن شاء الله

 اه يابوهند لو اعرف وين تروح وتخلي الداوجونز  :016:    :Eh S(7):

----------


## faissal

> لي عودة هذا الاسبوع إن شاء الله

   بالانتظار  وهات معك هدية وانت جاي  لانك ما حضرت حفلة الهبوط والصعود معانا  :Big Grin:

----------


## faissal

اغلاق يوم الجمعه 
على شفى حفرة السقوط 
ننتظر الافتاح

----------


## بوسالم الاماراتي

السلام عليكم 
اي اغلاق للساعة  فوق 8400 سنتجه شمال لبعض الوقت  
اقصد هنا الموفنج 50 سنمبل اغلاق

----------


## faissal

:013:  :013:

----------


## faissal

بالسلامه ان شاء الله  :Big Grin:

----------


## faissal

الدعم مجددا يصد الهبوط 
قلنا ها من الاول هناك ما هو مخبا بعدم السماح بالهبوط والاغلاق الشهري اسفل 
8000 
والله تعالى اعلم

----------


## faissal

9330 هبوط لاكثر من 500 نقطه منها  الحمد لله الي وفقنا الى هذا  ان شاء الله يكون في احد استفاد منها بيع  :Eh S(7):   كسر الترند الهابط  يعني اهداف شماليه مجددا 9885  يتطلب ذلك الاغلاق فوق ال  9400 ان شاء الله   مش عاوزينه ينام تحت ال 8000 :Big Grin:  لانه راح تفتح شهية البيع وخراب بيتك يا ابله ظاظا وقتها  :Big Grin:

----------


## remo

رؤية متواضعة والله اعلم  بعتقد صعود جيد للداو اكثر من 900 نقطة والله اعلم    أستأنس بأراكم انا بحلل الداو عشان البترول والمجنون (مش بشتغل اسهم)  يجب الاغلاق اعلى من 9245  وعند كسر القناة الصاعدة يبدأ الصعود الى الهدف

----------


## faissal

> رؤية متواضعة والله اعلم  بعتقد صعود جيد للداو اكثر من 900 نقطة والله اعلم   أستأنس بأراكم انا بحلل الداو عشان البترول والمجنون (مش بشتغل اسهم)  يجب الاغلاق اعلى من 9245  وعند كسر القناة الصاعدة يبدأ الصعود الى الهدف

 تقريبا متفقين بالمناطق 
والداون ينتظر اخبار جيده حتى ينطلق  :Eh S(7):

----------


## أبو فيصل

> 9330 هبوط لاكثر من 500 نقطه منها  الحمد لله الي وفقنا الى هذا  ان شاء الله يكون في احد استفاد منها بيع   كسر الترند الهابط يعني اهداف شماليه مجددا 9885  يتطلب ذلك الاغلاق فوق ال  9400 ان شاء الله   مش عاوزينه ينام تحت ال 8000 لانه راح تفتح شهية البيع وخراب بيتك يا ابله ظاظا وقتها

 يعطيك العافيه  :Asvc:   شارت حلو  ممكن ترفق شارت من اعلى مستويات حققها الداوجونز

----------


## remo

> تقريبا متفقين بالمناطق 
> والداون ينتظر اخبار جيده حتى ينطلق

 من دواعى سرورى اتفاق وجهات نظرنا  :Inlove:

----------


## remo

تحديث للوضع الحالى للداو حونز 
نستأنس بأرأكم

----------


## faissal

> يعطيك العافيه   شارت حلو  ممكن ترفق شارت من اعلى مستويات حققها الداوجونز

 ان شاء الله يفي بالغرض :Eh S(7):

----------


## faissal

حرب ضروس على 9330 :Big Grin:   حقق السعر  9425 وعاد ليغلق على  9306 تحت المقاومه بقليل  على الترند الهابط يبقى مكان خطر للدخول وممكن يفتح بجاب لفوق   الافتتاح الاسبوع القادم تاكيد الاختراق او ارتداد  موفينج 200 يقف بالطريق  على 9570 تقريبا حاليا   وعطله سعيده للجميع  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ولد حايل

ارجو التعليق

----------


## FXXF2009

بارك الله فيك

----------


## faissal

> حرب ضروس على 9330  حقق السعر  9425 وعاد ليغلق على  9306 تحت المقاومه بقليل  على الترند الهابط يبقى مكان خطر للدخول وممكن يفتح بجاب لفوق   الافتتاح الاسبوع القادم تاكيد الاختراق او ارتداد  موفينج 200 يقف بالطريق على 9570 تقريبا حاليا  وعطله سعيده للجميع

   9562  حبيب قلبي اعلام بتتكسر قبل صدور نتيجه الانتخابات  وبعدها ممكن نشوف راليات  والله تعالى اعلم  كنا سعداء معكم  بمرافقه الداون من  مستويات ال  8000 الى  9500 يعني 1500 نقطه :Big Grin:   ان شاء الله يكون في احد استفاد من الشارتات  استودعكم الله الى لقاء قريب :Eh S(7):   اه خلوا عينكم على  9745 10185  والله تعالى اعلم

----------


## faissal

الداون ببساطه الكسر الى 
8240 مبدئيا  
الهبوط مرجح على الصعود حاليا 
يبدو انه مقبل على هبوط تدريجي 
والله تعالى اعلم  
ارفق شارت توقع الحركه القادمه 
مع الشارت الشهري 
ومنطقة الحسم للداون  
مجرد وجهة نظر شخصيه 
اغلاق الشهر اسفل الترند فنيا 
تبقى الاهداف مفتوحه جنوبا  
اكيد راح تكون عمليه الكسر مش سهله لمنطقة الفصل 
لو نزل السعر ليها ممكن نشاهد حرب ضرووس عليها من جديد  :Big Grin:

----------


## faissal

:Noco:  :Noco:

----------


## zooma

هلا فيصل مش الداو ممكن يعيد اختبار الترند الصاعد ومنها الهبوط ولا اية

----------


## faissal

> هلا فيصل مش الداو ممكن يعيد اختبار الترند الصاعد ومنها الهبوط ولا اية

 مش شرط ابدا 
والان بيختبر الدعم الي كسره 
او القاع  
واقرب دعم ليه 
8200 الى 8245

----------


## منير الخالدي

> مش شرط ابدا 
> والان بيختبر الدعم الي كسره 
> او القاع  
> واقرب دعم ليه 
> 8200 الى 8245

 اخ فيصل تشجع على البيع الان 8600

----------


## faissal

> اخ فيصل تشجع على البيع الان 8600

 اغلاق شمعه الاربع ساعات الحاليه اسفل الدعم المكسور 
وقتها ممكن تدخل بيع ان شاء الله

----------


## منير الخالدي

> اغلاق شمعه الاربع ساعات الحاليه اسفل الدعم المكسور 
> وقتها ممكن تدخل بيع ان شاء الله

 تسلم يا باشا

----------


## faissal

للمتابعه فقط   :Big Grin:

----------


## faissal

تحقق الهدف المرجو حاليا  عند الدعم الاول  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:   وتبقى ال 8000 :Big Grin:

----------


## faissal

:Drive1:  :Drive1:

----------


## abosalah

لا تعليق  :Doh:      :Eh S(7):

----------


## عياد

مبروك 8000 يافيصل  :015:  . اتوقع انه يكون مستوى منخفض جديد قريبا مارأيك ؟

----------


## faissal

> مبروك 8000 يافيصل   .  اتوقع انه يكون مستوى منخفض جديد قريبا مارأيك ؟

   7945 مجددا اخي عياد تصد الهجوم  :Big Grin:  دي المرة الرابعه  شكلهم مصرين على بيع كل الاسهم  الغريب اذا كله ببيع  مين بيشتري منهم  :Big Grin:   الوضع حرج جدا اخي عياد وامامنا ايام صعبه في حياتنا العمليه  اذ جنرال موتورز افلست فعلا  يبقى الداون ب 5150 :Doh:   على كل مش راح نستبق الامور الا في حالة الاغلاق الشهري تحت ال 8000  ولسه فاضل بوكرى على الاسبوعي

----------


## faissal

> 9330 هبوط لاكثر من 500 نقطه منها  الحمد لله الي وفقنا الى هذا  ان شاء الله يكون في احد استفاد منها بيع   كسر الترند الهابط يعني اهداف شماليه مجددا 9885  يتطلب ذلك الاغلاق فوق ال  9400 ان شاء الله   مش عاوزينه ينام تحت ال 8000 لانه راح تفتح شهية البيع وخراب بيتك يا ابله ظاظا وقتها

  

> 7945 مجددا اخي عياد تصد الهجوم  دي المرة الرابعه  شكلهم مصرين على بيع كل الاسهم  الغريب اذا كله ببيع  مين بيشتري منهم   الوضع حرج جدا اخي عياد وامامنا ايام صعبه في حياتنا العمليه اذ جنرال موتورز افلست فعلا  يبقى الداون ب 5150  على كل مش راح نستبق الامور الا في حالة الاغلاق الشهري تحت ال 8000  ولسه فاضل بوكرى على الاسبوعي

   اخبار الفيدرالي 
انقذت وضع الداون في اخر نفس ليه اليوم   :Yikes3:  :Yikes3: 
7945 مجددا عملتها  مش قلت الك اخي عياد مش عاوزينه ينام  تحت ال 8000 :Big Grin:   ال  8000 خط احمر  :Boxing:

----------


## رمضان غنيم

السلام عليكم  
فعلا اخي فيصل منطقة 8000 منطقة حديدة 
ولو تم كسرها سوف نشهد هبوط كبير والله اعلم  
لكني لاحظت ضعف الفوليوم اليوم مع كل هذا الصعود 
متابعين معكم ان شاء الله       :016:

----------


## faissal

> السلام عليكم   فعلا اخي فيصل منطقة 8000 منطقة حديدة  ولو تم كسرها سوف نشهد هبوط كبير والله اعلم   لكني لاحظت ضعف الفوليوم اليوم مع كل هذا الصعود  متابعين معكم ان شاء الله

 معاك حق اخي رمضان وانظر لمستوى الفوليوم لما وصل ايضا لنفس المستويات سابقا 
لم يكن قوي مقارنه 
بمناطق كانت اعلى ارتد منها وبفوليوم كبير 
الموضوع كله لعبه والله اعلم وتدخل ليد خفيه في السوق
يعني تأجيل موضوع الانهيار الى بعد الاجتماع امر وارد جدا 
او انه الاجتماع ياتي فعلا بقرارات وخطوات فعليه تنقذ الوضع
هم نزلوه للحدود الحمراء بيرسلوا رساله ليهم انه الوضع خلاص على شفى حفرة  
ده مجرد وجهة نظر شخصيه لان ما يحصل مسرحيه كبرى في هذا السوق 
19 بنك افلس وشركات كبرى معاهم وجنرال موتورز على وشك الفلاس 
ويرتفع الداون في اخر لحظه 
6% وزياده بدون مبررات
غير الاقدام على تصيد الصفقات 
والي تصيد الصفقات باسعار رخيصه راح يبيع على شان يجني ارباحه اكيد في وقت ما من هذا اليوم قبل الاغلاقات  
على العموم كما نرى الداون جونز هو محرك كل شئ على الساحه حاليا  عندما يرتفع ترتفع معه العملات والنفط والمعادن وتنتعش  
او العكس  والله تعالىاعلم  
نراقب  ومازلنا في ترند هابط على جميع المستويات 
والشراء من فوق ال 9330 
لانه امامنا منطقة هامه 9050 
والله تعالى اعلم

----------


## رمضان غنيم

> معاك حق اخي رمضان وانظر لمستوى الفوليوم لما وصل ايضا لنفس المستويات سابقا 
> لم يكن قوي مقارنه 
> بمناطق كانت اعلى ارتد منها وبفوليوم كبير 
> الموضوع كله لعبه والله اعلم وتدخل ليد خفيه في السوق
> يعني تأجيل موضوع الانهيار الى بعد الاجتماع امر وارد جدا 
> او انه الاجتماع ياتي فعلا بقرارات وخطوات فعليه تنقذ الوضع
> هم نزلوه للحدود الحمراء بيرسلوا رساله ليهم انه الوضع خلاص على شفى حفرة  
> ده مجرد وجهة نظر شخصيه لان ما يحصل مسرحيه كبرى في هذا السوق 
> 19 بنك افلس وشركات كبرى معاهم وجنرال موتورز على وشك الفلاس 
> ...

  الله ينور يا باشا    :Good:  
ومتفقين تماماً ان شاء الله  
ودي وتقديري   :Eh S(7):

----------


## faissal

> الله ينور يا باشا   ومتفقين تماماً ان شاء الله   ودي وتقديري

  
لقد فعلوها  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   وجنوا اكيد الارباح كما كان متوقعا  :Good:

----------


## نديم الذكريات

مجرد وجهة نظر   أرى أنه لا زال له مستويين متدنيه أقل من مستوى 8000  أولها عند نقطة 7535   ونهاية الهبوط إن شاء الله عند نقطة 7064  وتقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## faissal

> مجرد وجهة نظر   أرى أنه لا زال له مستويين متدنيه أقل من مستوى 8000  أولها عند نقطة 7535   ونهاية الهبوط إن شاء الله عند نقطة 7064  وتقبلوا تحياتي

  
قول ان شاء الله 
وان شاء الله وقتها نكون اول المحتفلين  :Big Grin: 
7500 متفقين فيها تماما 
وبعدها الحاجز النفسي للالفيه  السابعه :Eh S(7):

----------


## منير الخالدي

> معاك حق اخي رمضان وانظر لمستوى الفوليوم لما وصل ايضا لنفس المستويات سابقا 
> لم يكن قوي مقارنه 
> بمناطق كانت اعلى ارتد منها وبفوليوم كبير  الموضوع كله لعبه والله اعلم وتدخل ليد خفيه في السوق
> يعني تأجيل موضوع الانهيار الى بعد الاجتماع امر وارد جدا 
> او انه الاجتماع ياتي فعلا بقرارات وخطوات فعليه تنقذ الوضع
> هم نزلوه للحدود الحمراء بيرسلوا رساله ليهم انه الوضع خلاص على شفى حفرة  
> ده مجرد وجهة نظر شخصيه لان ما يحصل مسرحيه كبرى في هذا السوق 
> 19 بنك افلس وشركات كبرى معاهم وجنرال موتورز على وشك الفلاس 
> ويرتفع الداون في اخر لحظه 
> ...

 تحياتي اخ فيصل هناك اكثر من مؤشر لدو جونز والدو الذي بالفوركس 
يختلف عن الدو الرسمي للمعلومه

----------


## المتألق

الاخوه الكرام هل ممكن حدا يفيدني بمعلمومات ونصائح عن سهم الAIG  حاليا  
وعلى اي سعر ممكن شراءه يكون المستهدف السفلي له

----------


## faissal

> تحياتي اخ فيصل هناك اكثر من مؤشر لدو جونز والدو الذي بالفوركس  يختلف عن الدو الرسمي للمعلومه

 معاك في ذلك 
لكن مش راح نحللهم كلهم  اخي منير  :Eh S(7):    :Big Grin:  يكفينا هذا المؤشر ويكفينا تحديد اتجاهه كله مرتبط ببعضه

----------


## nabeal

> قول ان شاء الله 
> وان شاء الله وقتها نكون اول المحتفلين 
> 7500 متفقين فيها تماما 
> وبعدها الحاجز النفسي للالفيه السابعه

 يا جماعة نقطة ال 7500 تم تحديدها للداوجونز والا النيكاي الياباني ؟  :Yikes3: 
لالالالالالالا
لازم فتح موضوع جديد بعنوان النيكاي الياباني ابن خالة الداوجونز  :Big Grin:

----------


## نديم الذكريات

> مجرد وجهة نظر   أرى أنه لا زال له مستويين متدنيه أقل من مستوى 8000  أولها عند نقطة 7535   ونهاية الهبوط إن شاء الله عند نقطة 7064  وتقبلوا تحياتي

 أصاب الهدف الموضح باللون الأحمر ولله الحمد   وربما نرى بعض الإرتفاعات ليوم غد إن شاء الله   وتقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## faissal

> أصاب الهدف الموضح باللون الأحمر ولله الحمد   وربما نرى بعض الإرتفاعات ليوم غد إن شاء الله    وتقبلوا تحياتي

  :Good:  :Good: 
واحلى هارمونيك 
ومستوى قوي نوعا ما يرده فعلا  
وان شاء الله الى اهداف جنوبيه اخرى
مثل ال 
7250 الى 7350  مناطق دعم شهري

----------


## نديم الذكريات

بداية مشجعة لهذا اليوم   وربما نرى مناطقة 8020 إن شاء الله   وربما لن نرى المزيد من الهبوط في الأشهر المقبله إن شاء الله   ودمتم رابحين بأذن الله تعالى   تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## عياد

اغلاق أسبوعي أكثر من رائع للداوجونز 8046 ليعود مجددا فوق حاجز 8000 نقطة  . الارتداد حدث بعد ان ترددت شائعات عن تسمية السيد تيثومي جيثنار رئيس الفيدرالي عن ولاية نيويورك مرشحا لمنصب وزير الخزانة في حكومة الرئيس المنتخب باراك اوباما

----------


## نديم الذكريات

أصاب الهدف ولله الحمد والشكر   بالتمام والكمال   وتقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## الهـــــاجري

> اغلاق أسبوعي أكثر من رائع للداوجونز 8046 ليعود مجددا فوق حاجز 8000 نقطة   .  الارتداد حدث بعد ان ترددت شائعات عن تسمية السيد تيثومي جيثنار رئيس الفيدرالي عن ولاية نيويورك مرشحا لمنصب وزير الخزانة في حكومة الرئيس المنتخب باراك اوباما

 شغل انتيكه يا عياد حبيبي   هيك الشغل  راح اتابع الموضوع بشـــــــــــغفـــْ :Icon26:

----------


## الهـــــاجري

قبل انســى عياد حبيبي    اعطينا تحليل للداو  ويكون مداوي   :015:

----------


## نديم الذكريات

أرقام مهمة   في طريق هذا المؤشر هذه النقاط   نقاط دعم ومقاومة قوية جدا   نقاط المقاومة   المقاومة الأولى : 8131  المقاومة الثانية : 8520  المقاومة الثالية :9090  أحدى نقطتي نقاط المقاومة ربما تعيد هذا المؤشر إلى مستويات متدنية   مع العلم أنه لم يستكمل التصحيح حتى الأن وهدفه النهائي عند نقطة   6550  =-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=  نقاط الدعم   الدعم الأول : 7510  الدعم الثاني : 7090  الدعم الثالث وهو أخر نقاط التصحيح للمؤشر عند نقطة : 6550  =-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=  وهذه مجرد وجهة نظر أرجوا من الله أن تفيدكم   ودمتم رابحين بأذن الله تعالى   تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## faissal

اغلاق شبه جيد للداون مع عودته الى فوق ال 
8000 
لكن طريقه لفوق مش راح يكون سهل كده  
والشارت عليه مستوياته التي تعاملنا معها في الهبوط وراح تبقى زي ما هي في الصعود
لتحولها الى مقاومات  
وعندنا ترندين 
للمتابعه ان شاء الله

----------


## نديم الذكريات

> اغلاق شبه جيد للداون مع عودته الى فوق ال 
> 8000 
> لكن طريقه لفوق مش راح يكون سهل كده  
> والشارت عليه مستوياته التي تعاملنا معها في الهبوط وراح تبقى زي ما هي في الصعود
> لتحولها الى مقاومات  
> وعندنا ترندين 
> للمتابعه ان شاء الله

   نظرة موفقة أخي العزيز / فيصل   وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## عياد

> شغل انتيكه يا عياد حبيبي    هيك الشغل   راح اتابع الموضوع بشـــــــــــغفـــْ

 اهلا براعي الحاجونة ونورت الداو بهالطلة    والله مع التذبذب العالي هالايام في المؤشرات شغل الاسهم رائع خصوصا في عقود الفروقات وودي افتح الموضوع ولكن مشكلتي ضيق الوقت لكن ان شاء الله اذا الشباب يساعدوني نبدأ مضاربات عنيفة يعني مثلا شوف تذبذب اكسون موبل هبوط وصعود   مثلا يوم الجمعة 10%     .  :Inlove:   محبك عياد

----------


## عياد

> قبل انســى عياد حبيبي       اعطينا تحليل للداو ويكون مداوي

 شوف حبيبي الهاجري   قمت بتحليله طريقة القياس وهي تعتمد على قياس الهبوط الحادث الحالي نتيجة الكساد بنفس الظروف المشابهة لها في عام 1929 ونقيس مقدار الهبوط كنسبة ونطبقه على الداو الان وتقريبا الهدف سيكون عند 6900 لذلك اتوقع مزيدا من الهبوط بناء على هذه الطريقة وعلى الظروف الاقتصادية عامة وهو مايتفق مع رؤية اخي العزيز نديم الذكريات . الطريقة الاخرى وهي التحليل الفني العادي ( متوسط المدى ) انه على الرغم من كسر حاجز 8000 نقطة على الديلي الا ان الساعات الاخيرة للاسبوع الماضي فشلت في الابقاء على شمعة الاسبوع تحتها وننتظر اغلاق شمعة الشهر هذا الاسبوع وسيكون لنا وقفة اخرى يوم الجمعة القادم ان شاء الله  .  تقبل خالص تحياتي  عيــاد

----------


## faissal

اعادة اختبار ناجحه جدا لمنطقة مهمه 7950  الشارت يتكلم فني  ووصل السعر للمقاومه  8200  :18:

----------


## محمد العزب

> شوف حبيبي الهاجري   قمت بتحليله طريقة القياس وهي تعتمد على قياس الهبوط الحادث الحالي نتيجة الكساد بنفس الظروف المشابهة لها في عام 1929 ونقيس مقدار الهبوط كنسبة ونطبقه على الداو الان وتقريبا الهدف سيكون عند 6900 لذلك اتوقع مزيدا من الهبوط بناء على هذه الطريقة وعلى الظروف الاقتصادية عامة وهو مايتفق مع رؤية اخي العزيز نديم الذكريات . الطريقة الاخرى وهي التحليل الفني العادي ( متوسط المدى ) انه على الرغم من كسر حاجز 8000 نقطة على الديلي الا ان الساعات الاخيرة للاسبوع الماضي فشلت في الابقاء على شمعة الاسبوع تحتها وننتظر اغلاق شمعة الشهر هذا الاسبوع وسيكون لنا وقفة اخرى يوم الجمعة القادم ان شاء الله  .  تقبل خالص تحياتي  عيــاد

  بشمهندس عياد طيب ايه رايك فى الديفرجنس الايجابى وشمعة اللابتلاع القوية بتاعت يوم الجمعه 
معاه كمان فوليوم قوى وكمان موضوع انقاذ سيتى بنك هل النهارده ممكن نشوف ارتفاع قوى فى الداو

----------


## عياد

> بشمهندس عياد طيب ايه رايك فى الديفرجنس الايجابى وشمعة اللابتلاع القوية بتاعت يوم الجمعه   معاه كمان فوليوم قوى وكمان موضوع انقاذ سيتى بنك هل النهارده ممكن نشوف ارتفاع قوى فى الداو

 تحليل رائع يامحمد ، طبعا من المتوقع ان يكون هناك ارتداد اليوم ان شاء الله كتصحيح على المدى القصير  تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## faissal

للمتابعه واحتمالية الارتداد

----------


## faissal

> اغلاق شبه جيد للداون مع عودته الى فوق ال 
> 8000 
> لكن طريقه لفوق مش راح يكون سهل كده  
> والشارت عليه مستوياته التي تعاملنا معها في الهبوط وراح تبقى زي ما هي في الصعود
> لتحولها الى مقاومات  
> وعندنا ترندين 
> للمتابعه ان شاء الله

  

> نظرة موفقة أخي العزيز / فيصل    وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله

  

> اعادة اختبار ناجحه جدا لمنطقة مهمه 7950  الشارت يتكلم فني  ووصل السعر للمقاومه  8200

  

> للمتابعه واحتمالية الارتداد

 كما لاحظنا فنيا قوة المستويات ومدى سرعه الارتداد منها بفضل الله 
وخاصة بعد كسر الترند الهابط  
ووصول السعر الى 
8560 وزياده حبه  :Big Grin:  
ردته بعنف الى محيط ال 
8315
اكثر من 245 نقطه 
الاغلاق عموما فوق الترند المكسور يدفع بالسعر ان شاء الله لمزيد من الصعود المؤقت حاليا والله تعالى اعلم

----------


## جمال عمر

السلام عليكم 
ممكن سؤال من الاخوة بارك الله فيكم 
من اين احصل على شارت الدواجنز ولكم الشكر

----------


## faissal

> السلام عليكم 
> ممكن سؤال من الاخوة بارك الله فيكم 
> من اين احصل على شارت الدواجنز ولكم الشكر

 وعليكم  السلام ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
ممكن تحصله من برنامج 
ويندسور لو تحب   Windsor Brokers Ltd - The Complete Forex Solution - Welcome to Windsor Brokers Ltd

----------


## عياد

> السلام عليكم 
> ممكن سؤال من الاخوة بارك الله فيكم 
> من اين احصل على شارت الدواجنز ولكم الشكر

 أهلا بك أخي جمال   ايضا ممكن تجد شارت الداوجونز من خلال الرابط التالي   اضغط هنا  علما بأن رمز الداوجونز هو $INDU  علامة الدولار على اليسار قبل كلمة INDU  تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## جمال عمر

شكرا لكم يا جماعة على سرعة الرد ورح التعاون وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## ولد حايل

الله يعطيكم الف عافيه على هالمتابعه

----------


## NASSEER

> أرقام مهمة   في طريق هذا المؤشر هذه النقاط   نقاط دعم ومقاومة قوية جدا   نقاط المقاومة   المقاومة الأولى : 8131  المقاومة الثانية : 8520  المقاومة الثالية :9090  أحدى نقطتي نقاط المقاومة ربما تعيد هذا المؤشر إلى مستويات متدنية   مع العلم أنه لم يستكمل التصحيح حتى الأن وهدفه النهائي عند نقطة   6550  =-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=  نقاط الدعم   الدعم الأول : 7510  الدعم الثاني : 7090  الدعم الثالث وهو أخر نقاط التصحيح للمؤشر عند نقطة : 6550  =-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=  وهذه مجرد وجهة نظر أرجوا من الله أن تفيدكم   ودمتم رابحين بأذن الله تعالى   تقبلوا تحياتي

 وجهه نظر رائعة  
المقاومة الاولى اخترقها بكل سهولة و المقاومة الثانية اخترقها بعد عدة محاولات 
الان متجة الى المقامة الثالثة .. وهي الاخيرة 
ومنها سيكون النزول بنسبة كبيرة .   :Good:

----------


## UAEnotebook

يعطيك العافيه اخويه ...

----------


## محمد العزب

شمعة الشهر على المؤشر        شمعة الاسبوع

----------


## الهـــــاجري

يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## عياد

> يعطيكم العافيه

 الله يعافيك ياراعي الحاجونة وكل عام وانت بألف خير

----------


## عياد

مازال الداوجونز يتحرك ضمن الاتجاه الهابط متوسط المدى

----------


## saoucha

مشكووووووووووور جدا يا اخي

----------


## deltasat155

:015:  

> مازال الداوجونز يتحرك ضمن الاتجاه الهابط متوسط المدى

----------


## محمد العزب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تعافى امس مؤشر الداو متاثر بتخفيض الفائده الامريكيه
ونلاحظ ان المؤشر ارتفع بقوه واخترق المتوسط المتحرك (50) 
واخترق ايضا مؤشر rsi مستوى 50 
ونلاحظ  اليوم المؤشر هبط ليختبر المتوسط المتحرك 50 
وعلى الاربع ساعات 
يوجد قناه صاعده وترند صاعد واختراق لترند هابط واعادة اختبار حاليه 
اعتقد النهارده هنشوف تعافى قوى فى المؤشر 
لكن عندنا مستوى سعر قوى وهو مابين 8932 الى 9000 باختراق هذه المنطقه يتاكد الصعود

----------


## مضارب محترف

ظهرت للتو نتيجة انتل وكانت ضمن التوقعات  كانت نتيجة جيبي موركن اثناء الجلسة وكانت ايضا ضمن التوقعات   غدا وهنا بيت القصيد ستكون نتيجة سيتي كروب ومن المتوقع ان تكون النتيجة سلبية ولكن سيمتص السوق الصدمة    الاسبوع القادم نبدأ ب اوف اميركا وستكون النتيجة ضمن التوقعات ولدينا ايضا كوكل وا ب م ومكروسوفت  وابل ومن المتوقع ان تكون النتائج ايجابية وضمن التو قعات  اتوقع ان نشهد الاسبوع القادم رالي صعودي لايقل عن 1000 نقطة  شمعة همر تشكلت على الدايلي ايضا حسب معلوماتي الفنية المتواضعة ( هذا الموضوع اختصاص الأستاذ فيصل )   اقترح الشراء مع كل هبوط والبيع عند نقاط المقاومة مع الالتزام بأدارة لراس المال تحسب للمطبات الهوائية التي قد تظهر فجأة في السوق  مع فائق الاحترام

----------


## محمد العزب

> ظهرت للتو نتيجة انتل وكانت ضمن التوقعات  كانت نتيجة جيبي موركن اثناء الجلسة وكانت ايضا ضمن التوقعات   غدا وهنا بيت القصيد ستكون نتيجة سيتي كروب ومن المتوقع ان تكون النتيجة سلبية ولكن سيمتص السوق الصدمة    الاسبوع القادم نبدأ ب اوف اميركا وستكون النتيجة ضمن التوقعات ولدينا ايضا كوكل وا ب م ومكروسوفت  وابل ومن المتوقع ان تكون النتائج ايجابية وضمن التو قعات  اتوقع ان نشهد الاسبوع القادم رالي صعودي لايقل عن 1000 نقطة  شمعة همر تشكلت على الدايلي ايضا حسب معلوماتي الفنية المتواضعة ( هذا الموضوع اختصاص الأستاذ فيصل )   اقترح الشراء مع كل هبوط والبيع عند نقاط المقاومة مع الالتزام بأدارة لراس المال تحسب للمطبات الهوائية التي قد تظهر فجأة في السوق  مع فائق الاحترام

  
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اتفق معك فى الصعود الأسبوع القادم 
فنلاحظ على فريم الديلي 
فوليوم قوي أدى الى ارتفاع الزوج من مستوى 8000
وعندنا كمان ديفرجنس وتقاطع على مؤشر الStochastic

----------


## faissal

> ظهرت للتو نتيجة انتل وكانت ضمن التوقعات  كانت نتيجة جيبي موركن اثناء الجلسة وكانت ايضا ضمن التوقعات   غدا وهنا بيت القصيد ستكون نتيجة سيتي كروب ومن المتوقع ان تكون النتيجة سلبية ولكن سيمتص السوق الصدمة    الاسبوع القادم نبدأ ب اوف اميركا وستكون النتيجة ضمن التوقعات ولدينا ايضا كوكل وا ب م ومكروسوفت وابل ومن المتوقع ان تكون النتائج ايجابية وضمن التو قعات  اتوقع ان نشهد الاسبوع القادم رالي صعودي لايقل عن 1000 نقطة  شمعة همر تشكلت على الدايلي ايضا حسب معلوماتي الفنية المتواضعة ( هذا الموضوع اختصاص الأستاذ فيصل )   اقترح الشراء مع كل هبوط والبيع عند نقاط المقاومة مع الالتزام بأدارة لراس المال تحسب للمطبات الهوائية التي قد تظهر فجأة في السوق   مع فائق الاحترام

   اخي مضارب هلا بك ويسعد ايامك يارب  ايه رائيك فنيا   هو اقرب للهبوط من الصعود حاليا  لكن ايضا سيناريو الصعود وارد جدا في الظل البيانات الايجابيه  فقط  طبعا اصبحت الان ال  7900 تلعب دورا اراه اهم من ال 8000 بكثير على شارت الديلي طبعا وكسرها مجددا والله اعلم عوده جديده الى 7450 منطقة هامه على الشهري  ال  9050 مقاومه قويه طبعا  وهي بعيده حاليا عن السعر الحالي  فأي عمليه شراء يفضل وضع الستوب ليها تحت ال 7900  الدعم الجيد حاليا ان شاء الله   والله تعالى اعلم

----------


## faissal

> اخي مضارب هلا بك ويسعد ايامك يارب  ايه رائيك فنيا   هو اقرب للهبوط من الصعود حاليا لكن ايضا سيناريو الصعود وارد جدا في الظل البيانات الايجابيه فقط  طبعا اصبحت الان ال  7900 تلعب دورا اراه اهم من ال 8000 بكثير على شارت الديلي طبعا وكسرها مجددا والله اعلم عوده جديده الى 7450 منطقة هامه على الشهري  ال  9050 مقاومه قويه طبعا وهي بعيده حاليا عن السعر الحالي  فأي عمليه شراء يفضل وضع الستوب ليها تحت ال 7900 الدعم الجيد حاليا ان شاء الله   والله تعالى اعلم

 وصل السعر ل 7870 وارتد لاكثر من 100 نقطه صعود 
اغلاق اليوم راح يكون على الاغلب سيد الموقف ان شاء الله

----------


## مضارب محترف

> وصل السعر ل 7870 وارتد لاكثر من 100 نقطه صعود 
> اغلاق اليوم راح يكون على الاغلب سيد الموقف ان شاء الله

    اهلين اخي فيصل  تحليلاتك الفنية صحيحة والهبوط الذي حصل البارحة شيء عجيب سنلعب على 7900 ونرى ماذا يحصل

----------


## faissal

> اهلين اخي فيصل   تحليلاتك الفنية صحيحة والهبوط الذي حصل البارحة شيء عجيب سنلعب على 7900 ونرى ماذا يحصل

 كده متفقين ان شاء الله بصمود ال  7900 فنيا  والعب على المكشوف  :Big Grin:   
ومبروك لمن اشترى  :Ongue:  :Ongue:

----------


## مضارب محترف

> كده متفقين ان شاء الله بصمود ال  7900 فنيا والعب على المكشوف   
> ومبروك لمن اشترى

    الله يبارك فيك

----------


## dojistar

نرجو منكم عدم اهمال الموضوع  :Hands:

----------


## عياد

مازال مستوى 7900 صامدا مع الداوجونز ومن المتوقع ان يرتد المؤشر قليلا خلال الجلستين القادمتين مستهدفا مستوى المقاومة 8250 
.
فنيا الإغلاق دون 7900 سيدفع المؤشر لمزيد من الهبوط خلال الفترة القادمة مستهدفا مستوى 7000 نقطة  
خالص تحياتي

----------


## dojistar

> مازال مستوى 7900 صامدا مع الداوجونز ومن المتوقع ان يرتد المؤشر قليلا خلال الجلستين القادمتين مستهدفا مستوى المقاومة 8250   . فنيا الإغلاق دون 7900 سيدفع المؤشر لمزيد من الهبوط خلال الفترة القادمة مستهدفا مستوى 7000 نقطة   خالص تحياتي

    :Inlove:  :Inlove:    :Eh S(7):

----------


## عياد

المؤشر يفتح اليوم مع بداية الأسبوع عند مستوى 7880  مع بيانات الإنفاق الضعيفة ومحاولات مضنية من صناع السوق  لدفع المؤشر للمنطقة الخضراء فوق 8000 نقطة

----------


## ابويوسف الغزاوي

السلام عليكم أخي عياد  
بعد تخطي المقاومة 8250 بفضل خطة أوباما الاقتصادية هل لنا أن نرى مستوى 8500 ونؤجل نظرة الهبوط الى مستويات 7000 نقطة لفترة من الوقت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## jamaan

> السلام عليكم أخي عياد  
> بعد تخطي المقاومة 8250 بفضل خطة أوباما الاقتصادية هل لنا أن نرى مستوى 8500 ونؤجل نظرة الهبوط الى مستويات 7000 نقطة لفترة من الوقت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 يعطيك العافيه اخوي  
بس ودي اعرف 
هل تم الموافقه على خطة اوباما ................. ام مازال الكنقرس يفكر

----------


## عياد

> السلام عليكم أخي عياد  
> بعد تخطي المقاومة 8250 بفضل خطة أوباما الاقتصادية هل لنا أن نرى مستوى 8500 ونؤجل نظرة الهبوط الى مستويات 7000 نقطة لفترة من الوقت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 اعذرني للتأخر في الرد ولكن اعتقد الداو اليوم رد بقوة وهبط أكثر من 4.6%   
ننتظر اغلاق الغد الهام جدا

----------


## عياد

> يعطيك العافيه اخوي  
> بس ودي اعرف 
> هل تم الموافقه على خطة اوباما ................. ام مازال الكنقرس يفكر

 نعم أقرها البرلمان

----------


## عياد

الداوجونز يجب ان يبقى تحت المراقبة خلال جلسة اليوم الجمعة اخر جلسات الأسبوع الحالي حيث يتحرك المؤشر عند مستوى الدعم الهام 7450 نقطة وهو أدنى مستوى للمؤشر منذ نوفمبر الماضي ، اذا وجد المؤشر الدعم الكافي عند هذا السمتوى فانه سيرتد لأعلى مستهدفا مستوى  7930 نقطة أما في حال البيع بقوة وكسر مستوى الدعم فان الهدف مستوى الدعم النفسي الهام عند 7000 نقطة   
تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## نديم الذكريات

> أرقام مهمة

  

> في طريق هذا المؤشر هذه النقاط   نقاط دعم ومقاومة قوية جدا   نقاط المقاومة   المقاومة الأولى : 8131  المقاومة الثانية : 8520  المقاومة الثالية :9090  أحدى نقطتي نقاط المقاومة ربما تعيد هذا المؤشر إلى مستويات متدنية   مع العلم أنه لم يستكمل التصحيح حتى الأن وهدفه النهائي عند نقطة   6550  =-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=  نقاط الدعم   الدعم الأول : 7510  الدعم الثاني : 7090  الدعم الثالث وهو أخر نقاط التصحيح للمؤشر عند نقطة : 6550  =-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=  وهذه مجرد وجهة نظر أرجوا من الله أن تفيدكم   ودمتم رابحين بأذن الله تعالى   تقبلوا تحياتي

  تم كسر الدعم الأول وهو الأن يتوجه للدعم الثاني والذي يوجد عند نقطة 7090  وأرى والعلم عند الله عز وجل أنه لن يزول نقطة الدعم الثالثة أبدا   وسيكتفي بالدعم الثاني كننقطة قوية لصعود مجددا حتى مناطق جيدة على المدى المتوسط والبعيد   وتقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## عبدالمجيد احمد

مشاركه بسيطه اتمنى ان تفيد  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t65138.html#post1045332

----------


## نديم الذكريات

واصل الداو جونز تصحيحه بالكامل حتى وصل للدعم الثالث الذي حددناه سابقا   وهو الأن في صعود ويحتمل إغلاق لهذا الأسبوع أعلى من مستويات 7450 ليستهدف في مررحلته المقبله مستويات 8500   ودمتم رابحين إن شاء الله

----------


## Treasure X

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   هل ينجح الداو جونز في أن يتجاوزها ؟       شخصياً سيصل بالقرب منها ويعاود مساره الهابط على المدى الطويل إنما في حين ثبت أو أي إختراق عندها أو فوقها قد نرى إرتدادات قوية مستقبلية "قريبة" للسوق إجمالاً والله أعلم.   تحياتي وتقديري عمر الشهري..*

----------


## عياد

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   هل ينجح الداو جونز في أن يتجاوزها ؟       شخصياً سيصل بالقرب منها ويعاود مساره الهابط على المدى الطويل إنما في حين ثبت أو أي إختراق عندها أو فوقها قد نرى إرتدادات قوية مستقبلية "قريبة" للسوق إجمالاً والله أعلم.   تحياتي وتقديري عمر الشهري..*

 أتفق معاك ياعمر 
شوف شمعة الأمس والفوليوم       خالص تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## عياد

فشل الداوجونز في إستكمال حركته الصاعد وذلك بعد أن أخفق في الإغلاق فوق مستوى 7500 نقطة مكونا على الويكلي شمعة المطرقة المقلوبة INVERTED HAMMER
.  
.  
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

----------


## قولد مان

الاخ عياد 
تحليل واضح وممتع  
شكرا لكم جميعا

----------


## أبو عـمـر

الله يعطيك العافية أخي نديم الذكريات هذا تحليل موجي للداو بشكل عام

----------


## أبو عـمـر

عموما قرب يخلص الموجة الخامسة والاخيرة من الموجة C وأحتمال كبير يحصل انقطاع فيها عند 6500

----------


## faissal

الداون الى صعود والله تعالى اعلم  مجددا الى 7500 للمحاوله بكسرها 
رغم انه كسر قناة صاعده على الاربع ساعات الا انه ارتد من ترند هابط تم كسره سابقا  
عموما الصعود راح يكون صعب مش سهل ابدا لو نالقينا نظرة عامه على الترندات الموجوده  
والله تعالى  اعلم 
مجرد وجهة نظر للاستفاده من حركته  في تقييم حركة بعض العملات

----------


## faissal

> الداون الى صعود والله تعالى اعلم مجددا الى 7500 للمحاوله بكسرها 
> رغم انه كسر قناة صاعده على الاربع ساعات الا انه ارتد من ترند هابط تم كسره سابقا  
> عموما الصعود راح يكون صعب مش سهل ابدا لو نالقينا نظرة عامه على الترندات الموجوده  
> والله تعالى اعلم 
> مجرد وجهة نظر للاستفاده من حركته في تقييم حركة بعض العملات

 يبدو انه الناس خائفه من الشراء  :Big Grin: 
ومنطقة مقاومه قويه  
لانه اي اغلاق فوقها يفتح شهيه الشراء لبعض الوقت والامل في متابعه الصعود والله تعالى اعلم

----------


## نديم الذكريات

> الله يعطيك العافية أخي نديم الذكريات   هذا تحليل موجي للداو بشكل عام

    الله يعطيك العافيه اخي العزيز / ابو شهد   بالنسبة للداو فجميعنا وضع تحليلاته ومن وجهة نظري ان هذا المؤشر قد استوفى التصحيح بالكامل   والله أعلى وأعلم   وتقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## faissal

> يبدو انه الناس خائفه من الشراء 
> ومنطقة مقاومه قويه  
> لانه اي اغلاق فوقها يفتح شهيه الشراء لبعض الوقت والامل في متابعه الصعود والله تعالى اعلم

 كما لاحظنا اختراق ال 
7500 قفز بالسعر  250 نقطه مباشرة  
اصبحت ان شاء الله منطقة دعم  
امامنا طبعا طريق وعر 
7800 الى 7900 مناطق مقاومه هامه جدا  كسرها استغرق وقت طويل جدا عندما كانت دعما للسعر  
والله تعالى اعلم

----------


## faissal

لا جديد الى الان  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## faissal

> كما لاحظنا اختراق ال 
> 7500 قفز بالسعر 250 نقطه مباشرة  
> اصبحت ان شاء الله منطقة دعم  
> امامنا طبعا طريق وعر 
> 7800 الى 7900 مناطق مقاومه هامه جدا كسرها استغرق وقت طويل جدا عندما كانت دعما للسعر  
> والله تعالى اعلم

  

> لا جديد الى الان

 وصل للمقاومه الاولى بخير وسلامه 
بعد تذبذب لبعض الوقت في الفترة الاسيويه   :Eh S(7):

----------


## faissal

> وصل للمقاومه الاولى بخير وسلامه 
> بعد تذبذب لبعض الوقت في الفترة الاسيويه

  :Noco:  :Noco:  
مقاومه واعادة اختبا ر لمنطقة الدعم 7500 
الداون ماشي فني حسب الاصول  :Teeth Smile:  
والوضع الحالي معلق  
اختراق 7800  باتجاه 8000
او كسر 
7500

----------


## khabeeb

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذي نظره بسيطه للداوجونز حبيت اشارك الاخوان بها .
والله الموفق
التعليق على الصوره  :Angry Smile:

----------


## ابويوسف الغزاوي

السلام عليكم أخي عياد 
الداو تخطى حاجز 8000 نقطة و أغلق فوق منطقة 8044 هل ستشهد الايام القادمة مزيدا من الصعود وهل من الممكن تجاوز 9000 نقطة بانتظار وجه نظرك وشكرا

----------


## عياد

معذرة أخي أبو يوسف على التأخر في الرد ، ولكن كانت عندي حالة من الشك في أن يواصل الداوجونز تقدمه خاصة في ظل المقومات الإقتصادية الراهنة 
.
الداوجونز تراجع بشكل حاد خلال جلسة اليوم فاقدا 3.56% من قيمته ويغلق عند أدنى مستوى سجله اليوم  ليكسر بذلك خط الإتجاه الصاعد ومن المتوقع أن يواصل المؤشر تراجعه خلال الأيام القليلة القادمة مستهدفا مستوى الدعم عند 7500 نقطة والذي يمثل 38.2% من موجة الصعود الأخيرة    
خالص تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## tahaakil8

> معذرة أخي أبو يوسف على التأخر في الرد ، ولكن كانت عندي حالة من الشك في أن يواصل الداوجونز تقدمه خاصة في ظل المقومات الإقتصادية الراهنة   . الداوجونز تراجع بشكل حاد خلال جلسة اليوم فاقدا 3.56% من قيمته ويغلق عند أدنى مستوى سجله اليوم ليكسر بذلك خط الإتجاه الصاعد ومن المتوقع أن يواصل المؤشر تراجعه خلال الأيام القليلة القادمة مستهدفا مستوى الدعم عند 7500 نقطة والذي يمثل 38.2% من موجة الصعود الأخيرة     خالص تحياتي وتقديري

  السلام عليكم اخي 
هل من جديد للداو جونز 
تحليل اليوم من بعد اذنك

----------


## نديم الذكريات

الداو متجه لأختبار نقطة 8200 ونقطة 8300  في حال اختراقها والأغلاق اعلى من هاتين النقطتين لمدة يوم فإنه سيتجه لأختبار النقطة المهمة والحاسمة بين الصعود والهبوط اكثر مما تشكل خلال الأيام الماضية وهي نقطة 9130   والنقطة الأقوى هي هذه النقطة 8113 وهي في طريق السعر الأن ويجب الأغلاق اعلى منها لأنها نقطة اسبوعيه     ودمتم في خير بأذن الله تعالى

----------


## ابويوسف الغزاوي

سؤالي لجميع رواد هذا الموضوع الهام فيرجى من الجميع المشاركة  
من الواضح أن الازمة المالية مازالت مستمرة وأغلب الاقتصاديين العالميين المتفائلين يعتقدون أنها ستستمر حتى نهاية العام 2009 وأن الاسواق ما زالت تبحث عن قاع لم تصله بعد  
اذا وبطريقة عمل منطقية وتحليل لمؤشر الداو جونز أن أي صعود يحصل الان وفي الاوقات اللاحقة سيكون عبارة عن موجه تصحيحية فهل من الممكن الدخول في صفقة طويلة الامد ولنقل لمدة أربعة شهور فصلية مع ادارة رأس مال جيدة للصفقة تستهدف نقاط  سفلية لم تتحقق بعد يمكن أن نحددها من خلال تحليل المؤشر ونحدد نقاط الدخول والتعزيز أيضاً أطرح هذه الفكرة لكم جميعاً بهدف مشاركة الجميع ولإثراء الموضوع الخاص بالاستاذ عياد ولتحقيق المنفعة للجميع ودمتم .

----------


## Hazem Al-Kofahi

Hello everybody
Any news about the DOW JONES .pls

----------


## khalid-zayyan

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله .
اورطنا في الداوجونز يا جماعة اخذناه بالأمس بيع من 8031 و من ثم عززنا من 8058 و لكن واصل مشوار الصعود.......
هل من أمل في ارتداد للأسفل و لو لمنطقة الدخول ؟؟؟؟؟
تحياتي الحارة...

----------


## THE BIG BOSs

أخي الكريم اتخذ  قرار   شجاع  واغلق على اقل الخساير  نحن  امام  اغلاقات  شهرية  وداو جونز لو اغلق (بعد اذن الله ) فوق مستويات  ال 8000  فهو   صعود  وحاليا   
بالنسبة للدعوم على فاصل الساعة 8200     8175   8122  
اتمنى  اتخاذ قرار  شجاع سواء  بإغلاق الصفقة او وضع ستوب لوز .

----------


## khalid-zayyan

أخي الكريم Big Boss :
ممكن توضح أكثر ما هي التوقعات و الى أي مدى سيرتفع مؤشر الداو جونز و هل سيصحح أم لا و ماهو الزمن المتوقع للتصحيح أو الارتداد لأسفل؟؟؟؟
تحياتي الحارة

----------


## THE BIG BOSs

راقب  الدعم   الأخير   8122    .

----------


## عياد

> الداو متجه لأختبار نقطة 8200 ونقطة 8300  في حال اختراقها والأغلاق اعلى من هاتين النقطتين لمدة يوم فإنه سيتجه لأختبار النقطة المهمة والحاسمة بين الصعود والهبوط اكثر مما تشكل خلال الأيام الماضية وهي نقطة 9130   والنقطة الأقوى هي هذه النقطة 8113 وهي في طريق السعر الأن ويجب الأغلاق اعلى منها لأنها نقطة اسبوعيه     ودمتم في خير بأذن الله تعالى

 أهلا بك أخي نديم الذكريات 
الداو بالفعل وصل للمنطقة 8200 - 8300 ونلاحظ تراجع في حجم التداول  وهو مايضعف من إحتمالية مواصلة الصعود 
.
الداوجونز بحاجة لإختراق المقاومة بحجم تداول قوي لمواصلة الصعود للمقاومة التالية عند 9130 نقطة    
خالص تحياتي

----------


## عياد

> سؤالي لجميع رواد هذا الموضوع الهام فيرجى من الجميع المشاركة  
> من الواضح أن الازمة المالية مازالت مستمرة وأغلب الاقتصاديين العالميين المتفائلين يعتقدون أنها ستستمر حتى نهاية العام 2009 وأن الاسواق ما زالت تبحث عن قاع لم تصله بعد  
> اذا وبطريقة عمل منطقية وتحليل لمؤشر الداو جونز أن أي صعود يحصل الان وفي الاوقات اللاحقة سيكون عبارة عن موجه تصحيحية فهل من الممكن الدخول في صفقة طويلة الامد ولنقل لمدة أربعة شهور فصلية مع ادارة رأس مال جيدة للصفقة تستهدف نقاط  سفلية لم تتحقق بعد يمكن أن نحددها من خلال تحليل المؤشر ونحدد نقاط الدخول والتعزيز أيضاً أطرح هذه الفكرة لكم جميعاً بهدف مشاركة الجميع ولإثراء الموضوع الخاص بالاستاذ عياد ولتحقيق المنفعة للجميع ودمتم .

 أهلا بك عزيزي أبو يوسف الغزاوي 
كلامك من الناحية الفنية صحيح حيث أننا مازلنا في إتجاه هابط طويل المدى وبالتالي فأن أي صعود هو تصحيح للإتجاه الهابط خاصة وقد تكون هذه الفترة مناسبة لمواصلة الهبوط خاصة إذا ماطبقنا القاعدة الأمريكية الشهيرة مع بداية فصل الصيف وموسم الأجازات 
 Sell in May And Go Away   
ولكن مسألة تكوين قاع جديد لا تتأكد إلا بكسر القاع القديم أو تكون نموذج يشير لمستهدفات سفلية دون مستوى القاع القديم 
.
من الناحية الأساسية ممكن يكون هناك أخبار سلبية إلا أن السوق قد لايستجيب معها فلا أحبذ ان يبنى التحليل الفني ( توقع اتجاه تحرك السوق )  بناء على رؤية اساسية ( دراسة سبب تحرك السوق )  فكل في طريق ولكن إذا اتفق الرأيين فان ذلك يدل على قوة الهدف وأكبر دليل على ذلك عدم إستجابة الأسواق لخبر إفلاس شركة كرايسلر الأسبوع الماضي !! 
تقبل خالص إحترامي وتقديري

----------


## Peace4all

> أهلا بك أخي نديم الذكريات 
> الداو بالفعل وصل للمنطقة 8200 - 8300 ونلاحظ تراجع في حجم التداول  وهو مايضعف من إحتمالية مواصلة الصعود 
> .
> الداوجونز بحاجة لإختراق المقاومة بحجم تداول قوي لمواصلة الصعود للمقاومة التالية عند 9130 نقطة    
> خالص تحياتي

 
استاذ عياد احب اسمع راي حضرتك في الوتد اللي علي الداو وموجود برضه علي النسداك وال اس اند بي
ومش شايف حضرتك ان السوق المصري تابع للسوق الامريكي بنسبه 90% احب اسمع رأي حضرتك لما تبقي فاضي

----------


## نديم الذكريات

> أهلا بك أخي نديم الذكريات   الداو بالفعل وصل للمنطقة 8200 - 8300 ونلاحظ تراجع في حجم التداول وهو مايضعف من إحتمالية مواصلة الصعود  . الداوجونز بحاجة لإختراق المقاومة بحجم تداول قوي لمواصلة الصعود للمقاومة التالية عند 9130 نقطة     خالص تحياتي

   حياك الله اخوي عياد   بالنسبة لنقطة 9130 هو ان شاء الله في طريقه إليها وهي نقطة الحسم حيث يسبقها قمة سابقه وهو في طريقه لأختبارها   تمثل عند نقطة 9092 الثبات اعلى منها بيومين يخوله لكسر النقطة التي ذكرتها وعند كسرها فإنه سيعطينا المزيد من الصعود في الفترة المقبله حتى مستويات 10737 لأغلاق الجاب المتكون في تاريخ 28/9/2008 تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق والخير الوفير   تقبل تحياتي

----------


## عمرو خضر

تحليل مصطفى بلخياط.  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## أبو فيصل

> حياك الله اخوي عياد   بالنسبة لنقطة 9130 هو ان شاء الله في طريقه إليها وهي نقطة الحسم حيث يسبقها قمة سابقه وهو في طريقه لأختبارها   تمثل عند نقطة 9092 الثبات اعلى منها بيومين يخوله لكسر النقطة التي ذكرتها وعند كسرها فإنه سيعطينا المزيد من الصعود في الفترة المقبله حتى مستويات 10737 لأغلاق الجاب المتكون في تاريخ 28/9/2008 تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق والخير الوفير   تقبل تحياتي [/center]

   يعطيك العافيه  :Eh S(7):

----------


## نديم الذكريات

> يعطيك العافيه

   ويعافيك أخي العزيز / أبو فيصل  :Eh S(7):

----------


## khalid-zayyan

السلام عليكم.
بالنسبة للتراجع الحاصل على مؤشر الداو جونز لليوم الثالث على التوالي, هل سيعاود الصعود قبل نهاية هذا الشهر حيث هنالك تصفية العقود عليه في الشهر القادم.
تحياتي الحارة....

----------


## عياد

> السلام عليكم.
> بالنسبة للتراجع الحاصل على مؤشر الداو جونز لليوم الثالث على التوالي, هل سيعاود الصعود قبل نهاية هذا الشهر حيث هنالك تصفية العقود عليه في الشهر القادم.
> تحياتي الحارة....

 أهلا بك استاذ خالد  
تراجع طبيعي وهو تصحيح لحركة الصعود  وليس هناك حتى الان مايشير لانعكاس الاتجاه الصاعد المتكون من مارس الماضي 
.
أتوقع ان يجد الداو دعما عند منطقة الدعم 8200 - 8100 وكسر هذه المنطقة سيقودنا لمستوى الدعم الأقوى عند 7800    
تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## khalid-zayyan

جزيل الشكر للأخ عياد,
و لكن لي سؤال:
هل سيصعد باتجاه اغلاق الجمعة الماضية 8515 أو قريب منها من جديد قبل اغلاق العقود عليه و هي على ما اعتقد بتاريخ 17/06/2009 ؟
اشكر لك سعة صدرك...فأنا عالق بكام صفقة و انتظر نزوله لمستويات8100 للتخلص من صفقات البيع ,. 
بيع 0.2 من 8031
بيع 0.1 من  8058
بيع 0.3 من 8181
و بعد ذلك ارتفع كثيرا فخفت ألا يهبط قبل ان يصفر الرصيد فقمت بعملية :
شراء 0.6 من8497  كنظام هدج حيث قارب الرصيد على النفاذ.
تحياتي الحارة...

----------


## jamil_trade

*وجهة نظر على المدى القصير - المتوسط  أتصور ببعض الهبوط إلى مستويات 7960 إلى 7900  قبل إستكمال الصعود  بسبب كسر الترند الصاعد على الديلي  و الله أعلم *

----------


## ابويوسف الغزاوي

> أهلا بك عزيزي أبو يوسف الغزاوي  كلامك من الناحية الفنية صحيح حيث أننا مازلنا في إتجاه هابط طويل المدى وبالتالي فأن أي صعود هو تصحيح للإتجاه الهابط خاصة وقد تكون هذه الفترة مناسبة لمواصلة الهبوط خاصة إذا ماطبقنا القاعدة الأمريكية الشهيرة مع بداية فصل الصيف وموسم الأجازات  Sell in May And Go Away   ولكن مسألة تكوين قاع جديد لا تتأكد إلا بكسر القاع القديم أو تكون نموذج يشير لمستهدفات سفلية دون مستوى القاع القديم  . من الناحية الأساسية ممكن يكون هناك أخبار سلبية إلا أن السوق قد لايستجيب معها فلا أحبذ ان يبنى التحليل الفني ( توقع اتجاه تحرك السوق ) بناء على رؤية اساسية ( دراسة سبب تحرك السوق ) فكل في طريق ولكن إذا اتفق الرأيين فان ذلك يدل على قوة الهدف وأكبر دليل على ذلك عدم إستجابة الأسواق لخبر إفلاس شركة كرايسلر الأسبوع الماضي !!  تقبل خالص إحترامي وتقديري

 السلام عليكم أخي عياد 
واصل الداو انخفاضة منذ بداية الاسبوع الماضي بعد أن وصل الى منطقة 8550 نقطة ووصل مع نهاية الاسبوع الى حدود 8200 نقطة مما يؤكد اتجاهه الهابط فنياً . 
الان وفي حال اختراق 8200 وهذا ما ييتوقعة الكثيرين مع بداية تداول الاسبوع القادم هل ترى أنه من الممكن أن يستمر في الهبوط أم أنه سيجد دعم في المنطقة ما بين 8080 و 7900
لتعيده لاستكمال التصحيح الصاعد ومواصلة الصعود الى 9000 نقطة . :016:

----------


## نديم الذكريات

نقف الأن على دعم قوي للداو جونز يمثل عند نقطة   8230  وربما يعيدنا لمستويات أعلى من الأرقام التي وصلها للأيام الماضية   تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق

----------


## THE BIG BOSs

هلا  بو عبد  الملك  صباح  الخير  اعتقد  الداوجونز  ربما   يرجع  لأختبار  مستويات  8300  حتى  8350 
ثم   يقوم   بكسر  الدعم  والوصول  ربما   حتى  حدود  7750 فأرى للأسبوع القادم الهبوط اقرب للصعود بإذن الله  هذا والله أعلم

----------


## jamil_trade

أتصور بأن الهبوط لا يزال هو الإحتمال الأقوى 
مع بداية تكون ترند جديد هابط بقمتين  
أتصور العودة لمناطق 8300 
و من ثم إستئناف الهبوط و الله أعلم

----------


## faissal

للمتابعه مجددا ان شاء الله  
السعر كسر قناة هابطه مرتدا من مناطق دعم قوي وشمعه انعكاسيه فجر اليوم  
واغلاقه فوق الترند المكسور سابقا يعطي زخم صعود ان شاء الله

----------


## عياد

> السلام عليكم أخي عياد 
> واصل الداو انخفاضة منذ بداية الاسبوع الماضي بعد أن وصل الى منطقة 8550 نقطة ووصل مع نهاية الاسبوع الى حدود 8200 نقطة مما يؤكد اتجاهه الهابط فنياً . 
> الان وفي حال اختراق 8200 وهذا ما ييتوقعة الكثيرين مع بداية تداول الاسبوع القادم هل ترى أنه من الممكن أن يستمر في الهبوط أم أنه سيجد دعم في المنطقة ما بين 8080 و 7900
> لتعيده لاستكمال التصحيح الصاعد ومواصلة الصعود الى 9000 نقطة .

  

> نقف الأن على دعم قوي للداو جونز يمثل عند نقطة   8230  وربما يعيدنا لمستويات أعلى من الأرقام التي وصلها للأيام الماضية   تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق

  

> جزيل الشكر للأخ عياد,
> و لكن لي سؤال:
> هل سيصعد باتجاه اغلاق الجمعة الماضية 8515 أو قريب منها من جديد قبل اغلاق العقود عليه و هي على ما اعتقد بتاريخ 17/06/2009 ؟
> اشكر لك سعة صدرك...فأنا عالق بكام صفقة و انتظر نزوله لمستويات8100 للتخلص من صفقات البيع ,. 
> بيع 0.2 من 8031
> بيع 0.1 من  8058
> بيع 0.3 من 8181
> و بعد ذلك ارتفع كثيرا فخفت ألا يهبط قبل ان يصفر الرصيد فقمت بعملية :
> شراء 0.6 من8497  كنظام هدج حيث قارب الرصيد على النفاذ.
> تحياتي الحارة...

  

> للمتابعه مجددا ان شاء الله  
> السعر كسر قناة هابطه مرتدا من مناطق دعم قوي وشمعه انعكاسيه فجر اليوم  
> واغلاقه فوق الترند المكسور سابقا يعطي زخم صعود ان شاء الله

 صبحكم الله بالخير جميعا 
بالفعل الداوجونز ارتد من منطقة الدعم حول 8200 بقوة فكما أسلفنا لايوجد مايشير إلى انعكاس الاتجاه الصاعد المتكون بقي اختراق مستوى المقاومة اليومية عند مستوى 8580 - 8600  ليواصل السوق اتجاهه الصاعد مستهدفا مستوى 9000 - 9100  
خالص تحياتي

----------


## ابويوسف الغزاوي

إخواني الاعزاء  
عياد وفيصل ونديم 
لم يستطع الداو في الاسبوع الماضي الاستمرار في الصعود وعاد وأغلق فوق منطقة الدعم 8200 كما أنه لم يتجاوب مع صعود العملات كالاسترليني الذي وصل الى حدود 1.60 واليورو الذي تجاوز 1.40 هل تعتقدون أننا أمام مرحلة جديدة من فك الارتباط ما بين الداو والعملات كنا في السابق نلاحظ مع ارتفاع الداو ترتفع العملات ومع انخفاضه تنخفض ولكن ما حدث في الاسبوع الماضي خالف هذا التوجه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
إخواني الاعزاء نحتاج الى تحليلاتكم ووجه نظركم كما نحتاج الى مشاركات أكثر وتفاعل أكبر منكم في هذا الموضوع الهام  مع كل الاحترام والتقدير

----------


## عياد

أخي أبو يوسف  
أهلا بك الداو بالفعل لم يستطع مواصلة الصعود فوق مستوى المقاومة إلا أنه أيضا لم ينخفض بشكل حاد في جلسة واحدة بمعنى أن الأجواء السلبية غير متواجدة أذا ما أضفنا عدم وجود اشارات انعكاس الاتجاه وحفاظه على مستوى الدعم 8200 وقد حاول الارتداد بالأمس الا انه في اخر نص ساعة خسر المكاسب التي حققها خلال الجلسة
.
المؤشر برأيي يتحرك حركة عرضية بين مستويي الدعم والمقاومة  8200 و 8600 وفي انتظار كسر احد المستويين لتحديد الاتجاه خلال الفترة القادمة 
.  
تقبل خالص احترامي وتقديري

----------


## khalid-zayyan

السلام عليكم:
أرجو من الاخوة الاعزاء متابعة يومية للداو جونز تحسبا لأي طاريء قد يغير اتجاهه....
فاني أرى أن المشاركة في هذا الموضوع محدودة نوعاً ما....
تحياتي الحارة.....

----------


## أبو فيصل

لا استطيع ارفاق الشارت ....لكن اعتقد كسر المسار الصاعد المبدوء من مستويات 6455 اصبح وشيكا و يكون ذلك باغلاق اسفل 6200  و هي النقطه اللتي ذكرها اخي عياد

----------


## faissal

> لا استطيع ارفاق الشارت ....لكن اعتقد كسر المسار الصاعد المبدوء من مستويات 6455 اصبح وشيكا و يكون ذلك باغلاق اسفل 6200 و هي النقطه اللتي ذكرها اخي عياد

 تقصد اخي ابو فيصل 
8200 
راح تكون منطقة حسم للفنرة القادمه بين الصعود او الهبوط  ان شاء الله  :Good:

----------


## عياد

نعم بالفعل 8200 نقطة مهمة اخي فيصل وأخي أبوفيصل 
.
بالأمس كان السوق أجازة بمناسبة ذكرى القتلى في الحرب الاهلية الأمريكية ومافي تحديث عن التحليل اللي وضعته في نهاية الأسبوع 
خالص تحياتي وتقديري للجميع

----------


## أبو فيصل

> تقصد اخي ابو فيصل 
> 8200 
> راح تكون منطقة حسم للفنرة القادمه بين الصعود او الهبوط ان شاء الله

 هو كذلك  :Asvc:

----------


## faissal

8200  صمدت وبيضت وجهها مع الشباب  :Big Grin: 
سيناريو ممتاز للصعود ان شاء الله فنيا

----------


## أبو فيصل

> لا استطيع ارفاق الشارت ....لكن اعتقد كسر المسار الصاعد المبدوء من مستويات 6455 اصبح وشيكا و يكون ذلك باغلاق اسفل 6200 و هي النقطه اللتي ذكرها اخي عياد

   [/URL]

----------


## khalid-zayyan

الداو جونز صعد فجأة في النصف ساعة الأخيرة قبل الاغلاق ليصل 8551 نقطة قبل أن يغلق على 8525 نقطة.
أرجو من الاخوة الكرام تفسير هذا السلوك فهل كانت أخبار عليه قبل الاغلاق بنصف ساعة أم هنالك سبب ما؟؟؟
و ما هي التوقعات للإفتتاح صباح الإثنين و ما هو المنتظر من شركة كرايسلر و تأثيره على سهم الداو جونز؟؟؟
تحياتي....

----------


## نديم الذكريات

أغلاق اكثر من رائع لهذا الأسبوع مع اغلاق شهري ممتاز   سيناريوا متوقع    بعد هذا الأغلاق أعلى من المقاومة عند نقطة 8519.3   الشارت لتوضيح اكثر   تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق   ودمتم رابحين بأذن

----------


## raed2011

اغلاق جيد صحيح اخي لكن ننتظر اغلاق يوم اخر فوق المقاومة لان الاختراق قد يكون وهمي خصوصا ان الحركة كانت قبل الاغلاق بدقائق وكما نعلم اغلاق يوم مع اسبوع مع شهر ومن الممكن مجرد تجميل لمظهر السوق وهذه الحركات كثيرا ما تحدث عند الاغلاقات.
لم يتاكد الاختراق للاعلى .يحتاج الداو للصعود لاغلاق فوق 8540 حتي يبدا بموجة الصعودية التي ستستهدف 8900-9300
واي اغلاق تحت 8380 سيكون بمثابة رصاصة الرحمة على الداو.

----------


## khalid-zayyan

السلام عليكم
الداو جونز هلكنا طلوعه المتواصل.....
أرجو من الأخوة أهل الخبرة في هذا الداو اخبارنا اذا كان هنالك اي نزول أو ارتداد نستطيع معه اغلاق العقود القديمة (بيع) التي مازالت عالقة معنا و لو بأقل الخسائر...
دمتم.

----------


## عياد

> السلام عليكم
> الداو جونز هلكنا طلوعه المتواصل.....
> أرجو من الأخوة أهل الخبرة في هذا الداو اخبارنا اذا كان هنالك اي نزول أو ارتداد نستطيع معه اغلاق العقود القديمة (بيع) التي مازالت عالقة معنا و لو بأقل الخسائر...
> دمتم.

 أخي الكريم  
أهلا بك جميع الأخوة هنا خلال الأيام السابقة كلنا متفقين على ان الاتجاه الان المتوسط المدى للداوجونز هو صاعد وأنه تذبذب بين مستويين 8200 و 8600 فترة من الوقت قبل أن يكمل صعوده مخترقا حاجز 8600 ألا أنه لم يستطع تجاوز مقاومة متوسط 200 يوم وارتد منها  وتراجع اليوم لإعادة اختبار المقاومة المكسورة والتي أصبحت بدورها دعما للدواجونز عند 8600 ثم ارتد سريعا 
.
أتوقع أن يواصل المؤشرالتذبذب قليلا قبل ان يواصل تقدمه نحو 9000 نقطة  
خالص تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## ابويوسف الغزاوي

:015: [quote=عياد;1191973]أخي الكريم   أهلا بك جميع الأخوة هنا خلال الأيام السابقة كلنا متفقين على ان الاتجاه الان المتوسط المدى للداوجونز هو صاعد وأنه تذبذب بين مستويين 8200 و 8600 فترة من الوقت قبل أن يكمل صعوده مخترقا حاجز 8600 ألا أنه لم يستطع تجاوز مقاومة متوسط 200 يوم وارتد منها وتراجع اليوم لإعادة اختبار المقاومة المكسورة والتي أصبحت بدورها دعما للدواجونز عند 8600 ثم ارتد سريعا  . أتوقع أن يواصل المؤشرالتذبذب قليلا قبل ان يواصل تقدمه نحو 9000 نقطة   خالص تحياتي وتقديري نظرة موفقة أخي عياد بالفعل الداو لم يخترق نقطة 8600 منذ بداية الاسبوع ويتذبذب في المنطقة المذكورة هل من جديد  :015:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

يا اخوان بلله ميتا تريد فيه مؤشر الداو لاني غلبت

----------


## عياد

> يا اخوان بلله ميتا تريد فيه مؤشر الداو لاني غلبت

 تفضل أخي الكريم هذا الميتا تريدر فيه طلبك   http://moneyrain.org/ 
خالص تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## عياد

[quote=ابويوسف الغزاوي;1204899] :015:  

> أخي الكريم   أهلا بك جميع الأخوة هنا خلال الأيام السابقة كلنا متفقين على ان الاتجاه الان المتوسط المدى للداوجونز هو صاعد وأنه تذبذب بين مستويين 8200 و 8600 فترة من الوقت قبل أن يكمل صعوده مخترقا حاجز 8600 ألا أنه لم يستطع تجاوز مقاومة متوسط 200 يوم وارتد منها وتراجع اليوم لإعادة اختبار المقاومة المكسورة والتي أصبحت بدورها دعما للدواجونز عند 8600 ثم ارتد سريعا  . أتوقع أن يواصل المؤشرالتذبذب قليلا قبل ان يواصل تقدمه نحو 9000 نقطة   خالص تحياتي وتقديري نظرة موفقة أخي عياد بالفعل الداو لم يخترق نقطة 8600 منذ بداية الاسبوع ويتذبذب في المنطقة المذكورة هل من جديد

 أهلا أبو يوسف الغزاوي  
.
بالفعل كما ذكرت مازلنا نعيش مرحلة التذبذب وحتى تنتهي هذه الحالة فإن الرؤية تبقى كما هي دون تغيير  حتى تنتهي مرحلة الحيرة  
خالص تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## أبو فيصل



----------


## moon6468

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  متابعة ممتازه تشكرون عليها   مشاركة بسيطه ارجو التوجيه و التصحيح     تقبلوا ودي

----------


## aassdd

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
اول مشاركة احب ارحب بالجميع وش رايكم بعد اغلاق الداو اليلة اقل من 8600.

----------


## عياد

العلامات السلبية بدأت في الظهور على مؤشر الداوجونز مع بداية تعاملات الاسبوع حيث هبط المؤشر تحت خط الخمسين لمؤشر RSI للمرة الأولى منذ منتصف إبريل الماضي من هبط المؤشر دون متوسط 200 يوم ثم هبط تحت مؤشر الخمسين يوما وأغلق دونه اليوم ، من المتوقع ان يستمر الهبوط حتى مستوى 8250 وبالتالي فإن أي اغلاق دون هذا المستوى هو تأكيد قوي للإتجاه الهبوطي خلال الفترة القادمة

----------


## kid_ag

احتمالية تكون نموذج راس وكتفين

----------


## ابويوسف الغزاوي

سجل الداو لو جديد 8196 شو رأيك أخي عياد

----------


## عياد

> سجل الداو لو جديد 8196 شو رأيك أخي عياد

 أهلا أخي أبو يوسف أنا لم يسجل عندي الداوجونز مستوى 8196
 وحسب التشارت المرفق أدنى سعر هو 8259 وحافظ الداو على مستوى الدعم 8250 وارتدا منه وسجل حتى لحظة كتابة هذه الكلمات ارتفاعا بمقدار 148 نقطة عند مستوى 8448 ( + 1.78 % )    
تقبل خالص إحترامي وتقديري

----------


## m_almoghrabi2000

> العلامات السلبية بدأت في الظهور على مؤشر الداوجونز مع بداية تعاملات الاسبوع حيث هبط المؤشر تحت خط الخمسين لمؤشر RSI للمرة الأولى منذ منتصف إبريل الماضي من هبط المؤشر دون متوسط 200 يوم ثم هبط تحت مؤشر الخمسين يوما وأغلق دونه اليوم ، من المتوقع ان يستمر الهبوط حتى مستوى 8250 وبالتالي فإن أي اغلاق دون هذا المستوى هو تأكيد قوي للإتجاه الهبوطي خلال الفترة القادمة

 _فعلا بدأ تشكل نموذج الكتف الأيمن_ 
ممكن نستفيد اثناء هبوط السعر مره اخرى عندما بدايه تشكل قمه الكتف الأيمن

----------


## ابويوسف الغزاوي

أخي عياد أنا أقصد عقود الفيوتشر للداو المتوفرة على برنامج الميتا تريد وسجل هاي 8402 الان

----------


## ابويوسف الغزاوي

> أخي عياد أنا أقصد عقود الفيوتشر للداو المتوفرة على برنامج الميتا تريد وسجل هاي 8402 الان

  
بانتظار ردك أخي عياد للأهمية   :016:

----------


## عياد

> بانتظار ردك أخي عياد للأهمية

 
أهلا أخي أبو يوسف اعذرني تأخرت عليك في الرد 
.
أنا لم أعمل في الفيوتشر من قبل ولكن مستوى الدعم 8250 مازال سليما حتى الان ولكني في الحقيقة متشكك في قدرة الداو على مواصلة الصعود خلال الفترة القادمة طالما بقينا تحت مستوى 8800 خاصة وأنه لم ستطع اليوم للعودة فوق مستوى متوسط 200 يوما  على شارت اليومية 
كما أنه على الويكلي حجم التداول ينخفض مع الصعود وبالتالي هذا الدايفرجنس يؤكد ضعف موجة الصعود المستمرة خلال الأسابيع الماضية منذ بداية مايو

----------


## عياد

اليوم نهاية تعاملات الأسبوع فغدا الجمعة هو يوم أجازة رسمي بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بمناسبة عيد الإستقلال 
.
الداوجونز تراجع بقوة عقب بيانات التوظيف الأمريكي ليفقد بذلك ارباحه التي حققها منذ الأربعاء ماقبل الماضي مازال الداوجونز لم يبرهن بالشكل الكافي على مقدرته على الصعود خلال الفترة القادمة ومازال أدائه المتذبذب محيرا خاصة في ظل عدم مقدرته على اختراق المقاومة 8600 نقطة
.
خالص تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## الزلزال

السلام عليكم..
المهم والمفيد........ :Big Grin:

----------


## عياد

الداو جونز بالفعل تراجع كاسرا خط العنق ومن المتوقع أن يواصل تراجعه خلال الفترة القادمة مستهدفا مستوى المنطقة المظللة كما في الشارت المرفق
.
قد تكون هناك بعض الإرتفاعات إلا انه لايتوقع ان تستمر كثيرا خاصة وأن أرباح الربع الثاني بدأت بالظهور وتشير التوقعات الى سلبيتها    
خالص تحياتي

----------


## محمد العزب

> الداو جونز بالفعل تراجع كاسرا خط العنق ومن المتوقع أن يواصل تراجعه خلال الفترة القادمة مستهدفا مستوى المنطقة المظللة كما في الشارت المرفق
> .
> قد تكون هناك بعض الإرتفاعات إلا انه لايتوقع ان تستمر كثيرا خاصة وأن أرباح الربع الثاني بدأت بالظهور وتشير التوقعات الى سلبيتها    
> خالص تحياتي

 بشمهندس كده  نقول ان النموذج فشل

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

وانا بقول انه راجع تحت

----------


## ahmed khaled

اخوانى الاعزاء اتشرف بالانضمام اليكم فى هذا المضمار الحضارى والعلمى والثقافى فى ذات الوقت فسعادتى فى ايجاد مثل ذلك المنتدى العلمى الراقى لا تقدر بثمن وسعادتى اكثر بتناولكم هذا الموضوع بالتحديد الذى لم اجدة فى الكثير من المنتديات الاخرى وكيفية تناولكم لة بالتفصيل والدقة لا توصف فارجوا منكم ان تقبلونى ضيفا عليكم فى هذا المنتدى وان تتحملوا اسئلتى واستفسراتى الكثيرة والتى سوف يكون اولها كيفية الحصول على بيانات مؤشر الداو جونز التاريخية لبرنامج الميتاستوك

----------


## ghost-egypt

realy good work thanx alot

----------


## saly2

يا رب النموذج يفشل
عشان البورصات تتعدل شويا

----------


## مروض الباوند

الداو متجه الى :Drive1:  10500 والاس اند بي الى 1100 وتذكرو كلام مروض الباوند :Boxing:

----------


## TRIDER

بنظري الى الان لم يعطي الداو اشاره خروج وانه اقرب للنزول من الصعود ..  الداو جونز في قناه هابطه على الديلي واتوقع ان يواصل الهبوط بعد الارتفاع الطفيف الذي حدث اليوم ..  اما اذا حدث كسر للترند النازل فلكل حادث حديث  :Big Grin:

----------


## مروض الباوند

:Drive1: اركب مع الداو ومتؤليش ترند ولابرند صناع السوق لازم يخالفو توقعات العالم في النزول  :18:

----------


## ابويوسف الغزاوي

أستاذ عياد  
ماذا يريد الداو بعد أن أوهم الجميع بالهبوط عاد وانطلق من جديد

----------


## ihossny

> بشمهندس كده  نقول ان النموذج فشل

 السلام عليكم
وحشنى الموضوع من زمان
بس موضع فشل النموذج لا يحدث بالرجوع فوق خط العنق انتهاء النموذج وفشله يتم فقط بكسر الرأس وهنا نقول ان النموذج فشل  ولكن يجب الحذر بشده بعد الكسر لو حدث لأن ظهور ضعف من هذا النوع مش بيعدى بالساهل عند اى اشاره ضعف بعد ذلك اقفل اللونج بوزيشن واطلع اجرى لأنه ساعتها صعب يفشل مره تانيه 
والله الموفق لنا و لكم  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عياد

> بشمهندس كده  نقول ان النموذج فشل

 أهلا محمد 
هو يعتبر النموذج فشل من الناحية الفنية بالطبع بمجرد الإغلاق فوق مستوى خط العنق مرة أخرى

----------


## عياد

> اخوانى الاعزاء اتشرف بالانضمام اليكم فى هذا المضمار الحضارى والعلمى والثقافى فى ذات الوقت فسعادتى فى ايجاد مثل ذلك المنتدى العلمى الراقى لا تقدر بثمن وسعادتى اكثر بتناولكم هذا الموضوع بالتحديد الذى لم اجدة فى الكثير من المنتديات الاخرى وكيفية تناولكم لة بالتفصيل والدقة لا توصف فارجوا منكم ان تقبلونى ضيفا عليكم فى هذا المنتدى وان تتحملوا اسئلتى واستفسراتى الكثيرة والتى سوف يكون اولها كيفية الحصول على بيانات مؤشر الداو جونز التاريخية لبرنامج الميتاستوك

 اهلا بك أخي الكريم وأرحب بك في منتديات المتداول العربي  وأهلا بأسئلتك في اي وقت 
.
بالنسبة لتحميل البيانات التاريخية للداوجونز سيكون من خلال موقع الياهو فايناناس  من خلال الخطوات التالية   
.   
.    سيتم تحميل ملف إكسيل نحوله باستخدم الداونلودر لفايلات يقرأها الميتا ستوك

----------


## عياد

> realy good work thanx alot

 أهلا بيك نورت الموضوع

----------


## ABHAFXS

هذا تحليل الداو للفترة القادمة

----------


## عياد

> هذا تحليل الداو للفترة القادمة

 أهلا بك أخي ABHAFXS 
أتفق معك تماما الداوجونز ارتفع بشكل حاد لمدة عشر جلسات صعود متواصل في كل جلسة يحقق مستوى أعلى من الجلسة السابقة ليلغي النموذج العاكس للاتجاه ويكون اتجاه صاعد ليتكون معاه قمة جديد للداوجونز أعلى من سابقتها و يغلق فوق حاجز 9000 نقطة ولكن كما في كتب التحليل الفني فان الصعود والاتجاه الحاد عادة لايكتمل ولكي يكون الاتجاه الصاعد سليم لابد وان يكون حول زاوية 45 درجة خاصة وأن حجم التداول لايدعم هذا الصعود مطلقا وأحجام التداول مازالت منخفضة كما هو موضح على الشارت المرفق 
.
طبعا ناهيك عن وصول المؤشرات لمنطقة التشبع ولكن يمكننا القول أننا قد نرى تصحيح للداوجونز خلال الفترة القادمة حتى مستوى 8800 مجددا وفي حال كسرها فالهدف التالي 8600 
.   
خالص تحياتي

----------


## محمد العزب

> أهلا بك أخي ABHAFXS 
> أتفق معك تماما الداوجونز ارتفع بشكل حاد لمدة عشر جلسات صعود متواصل في كل جلسة يحقق مستوى أعلى من الجلسة السابقة ليلغي النموذج العاكس للاتجاه ويكون اتجاه صاعد ليتكون معاه قمة جديد للداوجونز أعلى من سابقتها و يغلق فوق حاجز 9000 نقطة ولكن كما في كتب التحليل الفني فان الصعود والاتجاه الحاد عادة لايكتمل ولكي يكون الاتجاه الصاعد سليم لابد وان يكون حول زاوية 45 درجة خاصة وأن حجم التداول لايدعم هذا الصعود مطلقا وأحجام التداول مازالت منخفضة كما هو موضح على الشارت المرفق 
> .
> طبعا ناهيك عن وصول المؤشرات لمنطقة التشبع ولكن يمكننا القول أننا قد نرى تصحيح للداوجونز خلال الفترة القادمة حتى مستوى 8800 مجددا وفي حال كسرها فالهدف التالي 8600 
> .   
> خالص تحياتي

  الداو جونز الأسبوعي   :Eh S(7):

----------


## عياد

> وانا بقول انه راجع تحت

 أهلا بيك أخي محمود  
نورت الموضوع

----------


## عياد

> أستاذ عياد  
> ماذا يريد الداو بعد أن أوهم الجميع بالهبوط عاد وانطلق من جديد

 الداو حتى الان يريد الصعود ولكن أتوقع تصحيح خلال الفترة القادمة ان شاء الله

----------


## عياد

> السلام عليكم
> وحشنى الموضوع من زمان
> بس موضع فشل النموذج لا يحدث بالرجوع فوق خط العنق انتهاء النموذج وفشله يتم فقط بكسر الرأس وهنا نقول ان النموذج فشل  ولكن يجب الحذر بشده بعد الكسر لو حدث لأن ظهور ضعف من هذا النوع مش بيعدى بالساهل عند اى اشاره ضعف بعد ذلك اقفل اللونج بوزيشن واطلع اجرى لأنه ساعتها صعب يفشل مره تانيه 
> والله الموفق لنا و لكم

 صح النموذج لاينبغي ان يمر مرور الكرام خاصة اذا ما ربطناه بحجم التداول خلال الفترة الماضية  :Good: 
.
وحشت الموضوع اخي ابراهيم نتمنى ان نرى مشاركاتك معنا دائما  
خالص تحياتي

----------


## ابويوسف الغزاوي

أستاذ عياد صباح الخير  
يبدو أن الداو استكفى بالتصحيح وعاود الارتفاع ومحطة القادمة 9350 الى 9400

----------


## ابويوسف الغزاوي

> الداو جونز الأسبوعي

 أستاذ عياد  
يرجى تحديث التحليل السابق للداو ان أمكن وشكراً

----------


## عياد

> أستاذ عياد  
> يرجى تحديث التحليل السابق للداو ان أمكن وشكراً

 ان شاء الله قبل بداية الأسبوع سأضع تحديثا للداوجونز  تحياتي لك

----------


## فتاة نجد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحليل الداوجونز           
التعليق  1- يشير الرقم 1 بان السوق الامريكي كان يسير في قناة هابطة كما هو موضح بالشارت . 2- يشيرالرقم 2 بان القناة كسرة بقوة كما هو موضح بقاب . 3- === الرقم 3 بان المنطقة المتقطعة تعتبر دعم سابق قوي وايظن منطقة مقاومة والتي تم كسرها بقاب كما هو موضح بالرقم 2. 4- الرقم 4 يشير بان وبعد كسر القناة الهابط تشكل نموذج راس وكتفيين والهدف سوف يكون 11645 ومن وجة نظري بان السوق سوف يكون هدفه الاول10123 وهي المنطقة القاب الموضحه انفا وايظن خط الترند للقناة الهابط . نقاط مهمه اختراق القناة ممتاز وايظن اختراق خط العنق للراس والكتفين وهذا مؤشر بان السوق سوف يستمر في ترند صاعد الى النقاط المذكورة ...   ..
والله يرعاكم وشكر الى استاذي عياد

----------


## عياد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> تحليل الداوجونز           
> التعليق  1- يشير الرقم 1 بان السوق الامريكي كان يسير في قناة هابطة كما هو موضح بالشارت . 2- يشيرالرقم 2 بان القناة كسرة بقوة كما هو موضح بقاب . 3- === الرقم 3 بان المنطقة المتقطعة تعتبر دعم سابق قوي وايظن منطقة مقاومة والتي تم كسرها بقاب كما هو موضح بالرقم 2. 4- الرقم 4 يشير بان وبعد كسر القناة الهابط تشكل نموذج راس وكتفيين والهدف سوف يكون 11645 ومن وجة نظري بان السوق سوف يكون هدفه الاول10123 وهي المنطقة القاب الموضحه انفا وايظن خط الترند للقناة الهابط . نقاط مهمه اختراق القناة ممتاز وايظن اختراق خط العنق للراس والكتفين وهذا مؤشر بان السوق سوف يستمر في ترند صاعد الى النقاط المذكورة ...   ..
> والله يرعاكم وشكر الى استاذي عياد

 أهلا بيكي أختي فتاة نجد  
رؤية رائعة للداوجونز وأتفق معك في الحركة الصاعدة مستهدفة الحد العلوي للقناة الهابطة على الويكلي 
وايضا على الديلي كون الداوجونز قناة صاعدة مستهدفة الحد العلوي للقناة عند مستوى 10200 تقريبا    
كما يظهر على التشارت المؤشرات تقريبا كلها متشبعة لذا قد نرى بعض التصحيح قبل ان يواصل المؤشر صعوده

----------


## عياد

> أستاذ عياد صباح الخير  
> يبدو أن الداو استكفى بالتصحيح وعاود الارتفاع ومحطة القادمة 9350 الى 9400

 الداوجونز وصل لهدفك بالضبط ونزل قليلا يوم الجمعة  :Good: 
 أعتقد البيانات الايجابية لسوق التوظيف الأمريكي ستواصل دفع الداوجونز بقوة لمزيد من الصعود خلال الفترة القادمة واتوقع ممكن ان نرى بعض جني الارباح خلال الفترة القادمة ربما بعد اي خبر من الاخبار الشهرية الهامة مثل بيانات الصناعة والخدمات والاسكان ومبيعات التجزئة الا ان الاتجاه الصاعد على المديين القصير والطويل مازال سليما وقويا 
تقبل خالص احترامي وتقديري

----------


## nafnaf

الاخ عياد شو رايك في هذا الجارت

----------


## THE BIG BOSs

الداوجونز  اعتقد  في حال  كسر مستويات  9200  فإنه  يتوجه  الى  مناطق  9000 بإذن الله  والنزول  يعتبر  صحي  .

----------


## عياد

الداوجونز ارتد بقوة في اخر نصف ساعة من الجلسة ليغلق فوق 9300 عند مستوى 9321 ليعوض جزء كبير من خسائر اليوم 
وهذا اغلاق جيد جدا
.
وكان الداوجونز قد تراجع اليوم بعد تقرير ميتشجان لثقة المستهلك الذي سجل تراجعا في قراءة الشهر الماضي   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/...e/details/1402 
خالص تحياتي

----------


## عياد

> الاخ عياد شو رايك في هذا الجارت

 أهلا بك أخي الكريم  
تسلم ايدك على الشارت الحلو 
باترن صحيح من ناحية التكوين واسهم كثيرة عليها نفس الباترن على الويكلي ولكن الكسر ليس بفوليوم عالي 
عموما أتوقع ان يواصل الداو صعوده خلال الفترة المقبلة  9500 هي اول الأهداف  
تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## ابويوسف الغزاوي

أعتقد أننا سنشاهد أهداف شمالية جديدة في المرحلة القادمة فكل نزول للداو يعتبر فرصة للشراء

----------


## assi2

هل ما زالت الاهداف الشماليه قائمه  انا شاري من 9100 كميه كبيره

----------


## ABHAFXS

الاخ عياد   وايش رايك   الداو ممكن يصحح حتى 8870 -8707 ومن هنا الارتداد الى   اعلى والله اعلم

----------


## عياد

> أهلا بك أخي الكريم  
> تسلم ايدك على الشارت الحلو 
> باترن صحيح من ناحية التكوين واسهم كثيرة عليها نفس الباترن على الويكلي ولكن الكسر ليس بفوليوم عالي 
> عموما أتوقع ان يواصل الداو صعوده خلال الفترة المقبلة  9500 هي اول الأهداف  
> تقبل خالص تحياتي

  

> الاخ عياد   وايش رايك   الداو ممكن يصحح حتى 8870 -8707 ومن هنا الارتداد الى   اعلى والله اعلم

 الداوجونز يصل اليوم بقوة الى مستوى 9500  ويغلق فوقها بخمسة نقاط  عقب تصريحات بيرنانكي بقرب انتعاش الاقتصاد الأمريكي والتي كانت الوقود لانطلاق مؤشرات الأسهم الأمريكية 
. الدواجونز صحح قليلا  مع جلسة الجمعة الماضية ثم ارتد في نفس الجلسة كما نوهت لذلك في مشاركة سابقة وذلك عقب تقرير مؤشر ثقة المستهلك ليعطي المؤشرات فرصة للتراجع مجددا بعد ان كانت تتحرك في مناطق التشبع الشرائي  ثم بدأ جلسات الاسبوع الحالي مكونا خمس شمعات صاعدة اخرها كانت الجمعة وانطلق ليكسر القمة السابقة أعتقد أن المؤشر سيواصل صعوده بقوة مع بداية الأسبوع القادم  ثم تصحيح لاعادة اختبار الدعم عند مستوى 9400 - 9430  . كل عام وانتم بخير      خالص تحياتي

----------


## ABHAFXS

الاخ عياد   الشهر مبارك عليك اعادة الله علينا وعليكم باليمن والبركات    هذا تحليلى الرقمى للداو    اتوقع الداو يصحح حتى 8829 - 8817  اى اختراق للنقطة 9524 - 9536 سوف يقودنا الى 9722 -  9734 بالكثير وهذا لا اتوقعة !!!!  خلال هذا الاسبوع ولو حدث الاختراق فسوف تكون النقطة   9722_9743 اعلى نقطة لة وسوف يعاود الهبوط والله اعلم       9734 ( اعلى نقطة خلال هذا الاسبوع ) 9722 ( اعلى نقطة خلال هذا الاسبوع)  9536 9524   8829 ( ادنى نقطة سوف يرتد من عندها) 8817 ( ادنى نقطة سوف يرتد من عندها)   للمتابعة خلال هذا الاسبوع والاسبوع القادم

----------


## عياد

يبارك بعمرك أخي أبها وكل عام وانت بخير 
.
ممكن نشوف تصحيح ولكن برأيي انه ممكن يصعد بالأول للمستويات المذكورة قبل أن نرى حركة تصحيحية خاصة وانه بدأ موجة صعود الاسبوع الماضي واختتم الاسبوع بصعود قوي فوق مستوى القمة
أيضا المؤشر على بعد نقاط قليلة جدا من مستوى 9524 
( أقل من 20 نقطة ) 
خالص تحياتي وتقديري لك

----------


## نواااف

السلام عليكم .. 
اتوقع الداو امامه نزول الى 9300 - 9400 كحركه تصحيحيه بسيطه ثم الإرتفاع الى اهداف أعلى ..و شمعه دوجي اشاره الى تعيير الاتجاه مؤقتاً

----------


## aassdd

اتوقع الارتداد ماريك اخوي عيادة ولايهونون الاخوان.
وشكرا للجميع.

----------


## عياد

> السلام عليكم .. 
> اتوقع الداو امامه نزول الى 9300 - 9400 كحركه تصحيحيه بسيطه ثم الإرتفاع الى اهداف أعلى ..و شمعه دوجي اشاره الى تعيير الاتجاه مؤقتاً

  

> اتوقع الارتداد ماريك اخوي عيادة ولايهونون الاخوان.
> وشكرا للجميع.

 أهلا وسهلا بكم أخواني الكرام  
أنا أرى السوق بعد النزول الحاد بالأمس نتيجة لضغوط البيع من الممكن أن يواصل تراجعه  التصحيحي مستهدفا مستوى الدعم التالي القوي عند 9116 خلال الفترة القادمة 
خاصة انه كسر خط الاتجاه الصاعد ولو أنه ضعيف نسبيا وايضا كسر منطقة الدعم  9420 - 9400   
خالص تحياتي

----------


## نواااف

بعد كسره للدعم الأول أتوقع ما راح يكمل للدعم الثاني .. اتوقع الإرتداد لإختبار الكسر عند أسعار أعلى من القمه السابقه من المحتمل 9700

----------


## عياد

> بعد كسره للدعم الأول أتوقع ما راح يكمل للدعم الثاني .. اتوقع الإرتداد لإختبار الكسر عند أسعار أعلى من القمه السابقه من المحتمل 9700

 أهلا اخوي نواف    هل تقصد كسر خط الاتجاه الصاعد ؟  خط الاتجاه الصاعد ليس بالقوي كما أشرت حيث أن نقاط التلامس متباعدة وزاوية خط الاتجاه حادة والاهم نقطة 9400 التي كانت القمة السابقة وقد كسرها  
أنا حتى اغلاق اليوم لا ارى أي تواجد قوي للثيران على ساحة المعركة لدفع المؤشر مجددا للصعود وارى الدببة يواصلوان تحقيق الانتصارات  
 لا اتوقع اتجاه خلال جلسة اليوم الخميس في انتظار ماستسفر عنه نتائج بيانات التوظيف الأمريكية غدا الجمعة لنحديد الاتجاه القادم  
خالص تحياتي

----------


## .Dr.Ahmed

السلام عليكم جميعا كل عام وانتم بخير حبيت أشارك معاكم بتحليل بسيط للداو 
Chart weekly

----------


## .Dr.Ahmed

Chart daily
فعلا كسر مستوى 9116 سلبى جدا للداو

----------


## .Dr.Ahmed

Dow chart 5 min

----------


## golden2000

الف شكر يا دكتور احمد علي الشارتات الحلوة

----------


## golden2000

> السلام عليكم جميعا كل عام وانتم بخير حبيت أشارك معاكم بتحليل بسيط للداو    Chart weekly

  ممكن توضح طبيعة تركيب الموجه التصحيحية
ونحن فين منها الان

----------


## عياد

> Chart daily   فعلا كسر مستوى 9116 سلبى جدا للداو

 أهلا بك دكتور أحمد  . تحليل رائع على الأنماط المختلفة للداوجونز والحمدلله ارتد الداوجونز بقوة حتى وصل بالأمس حتى مستوى القمة السابقة عند 9600 - 9610 فهل يستطيع ان يتجاوزها المؤشر اليوم مع إغلاق الداوجونز الأسبوعي  . ان شاء الله لنا وقفة تحليلية مع نهاية تداولات الاسبوع   خالص تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## .Dr.Ahmed

> الف شكر يا دكتور احمد علي الشارتات الحلوة

  

> ممكن توضح طبيعة تركيب الموجه التصحيحية
> ونحن فين منها الان

 العفو يا golden بس عندى إحساس إنى أعرف حضرتك هو حاضرتك من فين 
الموجة التصحيحية بقت expanded flat و أتوقع أنها تستهدف مستوى ال 8700

----------


## .Dr.Ahmed

> أهلا بك دكتور أحمد  . تحليل رائع على الأنماط المختلفة للداوجونز والحمدلله ارتد الداوجونز بقوة حتى وصل بالأمس حتى مستوى القمة السابقة عند 9600 - 9610 فهل يستطيع ان يتجاوزها المؤشر اليوم مع إغلاق الداوجونز الأسبوعي  . ان شاء الله لنا وقفة تحليلية مع نهاية تداولات الاسبوع   خالص تحياتي وتقديري

  أهلا بيك أستاذ عياد الداو على تحليلى الحالى على وشك إنهاء الصعود السريع جدا من مارس 2009 و دلوقتى بيستهدف 8700 كأول هدف مع العلم أن هذا التحليل ينلغى فى حال أى إغلا ق فوق مستوى ال 9770

----------


## عياد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   في الحقيقة الداوجونز لم يحقق التوقعات وعجز عن تجاوز المقاومة عند منطقة 9600  . لو تتبعنا حركة الرسم البياني على فريم الديلي للمؤشر نجد أنه توقف قليلا عند مستوى 9400 ثم تراجع بعد ان فشل في اختراقها ليعود للصعود بقوة واختراقها كما هو مشار بالسهم الأحمر الضغير الا ان لم يستطيع الصعود كثير ليعود ويتوقف مرة أخرى عند 9600 ويتحرك بشموع ضعيفة جدا كما في الدائرة الحمراء وفشل في تجاوزها وتراجع حتى 9260 ثم عاد ليرتفع في خمس جلسات متتالية ليصل للقمة مرة أخرى كما هو مشار بالسهم الأخضر المزدوج الرأس ويفشل في الجلسة السادسة في اختراق 9600 ويتحرك بضعف هذا السيناريو الحاصل يشير الى ضعف في الإتجاه الصاعد متوسط المدى       أيضا الفشل في اختراق المقاومة سيدفع المؤشر للهبوط مجددا حتى مستوى الدعم 9260 والذي في حال كسرها سيتكون لدنيا نموذج قمة مزدوجة مكتمل وبالتالي سيدفع ذلك المؤشر للهبوط بقوة حتى 8800 على الأقل ( لانستبق الأحداث ودعونا نحلل مانرى لا مانتوقع )  ايضا هناك دايفرجنس واضح كما هو مشار اليه بالخط الأخضر لحركة السعر مع مؤشر الماكد      أذا كبرنا رؤيتنا للمؤشر لتشمل الإتجاه العام الهابط فنجد أنه تكون نموذج رأس وكتفين مقلوبة وأن المؤشر في طريقه لإعادة اختبار خط العنق وهو تقريبا عند مستوى 8800 كما على الشارت التالي     أما على الويكلي فالوضع يبدوا أننا بحاجة إلى التصحيح حيث فشل الداوجونز من خلال الشمعات الأسبوعية الأربعة الأخيرة في تجاوز مستوى 9600 كما هو مشار بالدائرة الزرقاء على الشارت التالي وأيضا تراجع أحجام التداول بشكل ملحوظ مع الإرتفاع   إلا ان كسر خط الإتجاه الصاعد عند 9000 - 9100 تقريبا سيجعل الداوجونز يتراجع بقوة ربما لمستويات ابعد بكثير من 8800       أعتذر عن الإطالة لكن ينبغي لنا متابعة الداوجونز باهتمام خاصة مع قرب موعد إعلان أرباح الربع الثالث  الهدف الأول الأن هو 9260 ان شاء الله   ويفشل التحليل السابق في حال اختراق مستوى 9600 بحجم تداول قوي  خالص تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## TRIDER

ماشاء الله تحليل رائع جدا اخي عياد ورؤيه وقراءه منطقيه جدا ..

----------


## هيثم السعيد

ما شاء الله تحليل قوى من جميع النواحى   ربا يوفقك 
اؤيد وجهه نظرك  وهى الانتظار حتى تتضح الرؤيا  هل جنوبيه  وهذا ما اتوقعه ام  شماليه 
ان شاء الله تتضح لال اليومين القادمين

----------


## golden2000

> العفو يا golden بس عندى إحساس إنى أعرف حضرتك هو حاضرتك من فين 
> الموجة التصحيحية بقت expanded flat و أتوقع أنها تستهدف مستوى ال 8700

 الاسكندرية

----------


## نواااف

الداو في مناطق ارتداد

----------


## فتاة نجد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> تحليل الداوجونز           
> التعليق  1- يشير الرقم 1 بان السوق الامريكي كان يسير في قناة هابطة كما هو موضح بالشارت . 2- يشيرالرقم 2 بان القناة كسرة بقوة كما هو موضح بقاب . 3- === الرقم 3 بان المنطقة المتقطعة تعتبر دعم سابق قوي وايظن منطقة مقاومة والتي تم كسرها بقاب كما هو موضح بالرقم 2. 4- الرقم 4 يشير بان وبعد كسر القناة الهابط تشكل نموذج راس وكتفيين والهدف سوف يكون 11645 ومن وجة نظري بان السوق سوف يكون هدفه الاول10123 وهي المنطقة القاب الموضحه انفا وايظن خط الترند للقناة الهابط . نقاط مهمه اختراق القناة ممتاز وايظن اختراق خط العنق للراس والكتفين وهذا مؤشر بان السوق سوف يستمر في ترند صاعد الى النقاط المذكورة ...  ..
> والله يرعاكم وشكر الى استاذي عياد

  
منتظره التعليق من الجميع

----------


## فتاة نجد

هذا الشارت اوضح 
التريد يوضح وجود قاب فيما ميتاستوك 
لا وجود للقاب المهم المنطقة المحددة انفا هي نقطة الانعكاس

----------


## عياد

> هذا الشارت اوضح 
> التريد يوضح وجود قاب فيما ميتاستوك 
> لا وجود للقاب المهم المنطقة المحددة انفا هي نقطة الانعكاس

   أعجبني الشارت جدا جدا  تحليل رائع ورؤية موفقة أختي فتاة نجد وأتفق معك في رؤيتك  خاصة وان السوق مازال يحاول الحفاظ على الصمود والصعود فوق مستوى الحاجز النفسي 10000 نقطة  . خالص تحياتي واحترامي

----------


## samn

اخي عياد اريد ان تنصحني جديد واريد سهم

----------


## فتاة نجد

> أعجبني الشارت جدا جدا   تحليل رائع ورؤية موفقة أختي فتاة نجد وأتفق معك في رؤيتك  خاصة وان السوق مازال يحاول الحفاظ على الصمود والصعود فوق مستوى الحاجز النفسي 10000 نقطة  .  خالص تحياتي واحترامي

  
جزاك الله خير على تعليقك الطيب  استاذي الفاضل

----------


## الهـــــاجري

:015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## عياد

الداوجونز وتراجع نهاية الشهر . عودنا الداو خلال الشهرين الماضيين على التراجع في نهاية الشهر قبل ان يواصل الصعود بقوة مع مطلع الشهر التالي  . ففي نهاية شهر أغسطس شهد تراجعا ثم واصل صعوده وفي نهاية شهر سبتمبر تراجع حتى متوسط خمسون يوما ثم واصل صعوده مجددا  فهل يستطيع أن يقف متوسط خمسون يوما للمرة الثانية كحاجز دعم يوقف تراجع الداو مع نهاية شهر أكتوبر؟  . الداوجونز أغلق اليوم الأربعاء عند مستوى 9762 وبقي له فقط 65 نقطة للوصول حتى متوسط خمسون يوما كما على الشارت اتوقع يصل غليها غدا مع بداية التعاملات ثم يبدا في الإرتداد قليلا ان شاء الله  . مهم جدا متابعة إغلاق الأسبوع والشهر يوم الجمعة القادمة

----------


## فتاة نجد

مع مؤشر السوق الامريكي الداو جونز   
اليكم شارت وبعض التعليقات       
التعليق والنقاط بالترتيب :
1_ حرف A يرمز الى خط القناة الهابط وهو مقاومة قويه .
2 _ حرف B ويرمز الى خط الاتجاه وفي حالة كسرة تاكد لنا ان نقطة 9265 نهاية المسار الصاعد في حالة كسرها .
3_ حرف C ويرمز الى مستوى 50 فيبوناتشي وقربه من خط الترند وهي قوة مقاومة مع ملاحظة كميات التداول التي تنقص مع كل صعود.
4_ حرف D يرمز الى الهدف القادم في حالة كسرة الرقم المذكور وهو 9265 سوف يكون الهدف D هو المحطة القادمة والتي تمثل 7980.
هذا والله اعلم 
اختكم فتاة نجد

----------


## limo_trader

> الداوجونز وتراجع نهاية الشهر  . عودنا الداو خلال الشهرين الماضيين على التراجع في نهاية الشهر قبل ان يواصل الصعود بقوة مع مطلع الشهر التالي  . ففي نهاية شهر أغسطس شهد تراجعا ثم واصل صعوده وفي نهاية شهر سبتمبر تراجع حتى متوسط خمسون يوما ثم واصل صعوده مجددا  فهل يستطيع أن يقف متوسط خمسون يوما للمرة الثانية كحاجز دعم يوقف تراجع الداو مع نهاية شهر أكتوبر؟  . الداوجونز أغلق اليوم الأربعاء عند مستوى 9762 وبقي له فقط 65 نقطة للوصول حتى متوسط خمسون يوما كما على الشارت اتوقع يصل غليها غدا مع بداية التعاملات ثم يبدا في الإرتداد قليلا ان شاء الله  . مهم جدا متابعة إغلاق الأسبوع والشهر يوم الجمعة القادمة

  استاذ عياد بارك الله فيك  ما اهمية مؤشر داوجونز بالنسبة للعملات وما هى العملات التى يؤثر فيها وما هى العملات التى تؤثر هى فيه وايهما يتأثر بالاخر العملات تتأثر به ام هو يتأثر بها ؟ وما هى المؤشرات الاخرى التى ممكن ان تلعب دور واضح فى العملات وايضا من هو صاحب التأثير على الاخر  ؟ ومن اين ممكن ان اتى بهذه المؤشرات هى والداوجونز على الشارت اى ...... اى برنامج يعرضها؟ شكرا جزيلا استاذنا  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## nafnaf

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته   هذا مؤشر الداو والهدف الل 9000 والله واعلم  :Boxing:

----------


## الزلزال

DJ30 SELL 10435.60 TP10235.60~10127.60~9966.60

----------


## code 606

موضوع مميز بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عياد

> استاذ عياد بارك الله فيك  ما اهمية مؤشر داوجونز بالنسبة للعملات وما هى العملات التى يؤثر فيها وما هى العملات التى تؤثر هى فيه وايهما يتأثر بالاخر العملات تتأثر به ام هو يتأثر بها ؟ وما هى المؤشرات الاخرى التى ممكن ان تلعب دور واضح فى العملات وايضا من هو صاحب التأثير على الاخر ؟ ومن اين ممكن ان اتى بهذه المؤشرات هى والداوجونز على الشارت اى ...... اى برنامج يعرضها؟ شكرا جزيلا استاذنا

 أهلا بك أخي الكريم   هناك بعض الارتباط بين سعر الدولار ومؤشر الداوجونز فان تراجع الدولار يؤدي الى تراجع القيمة الحقيقية للسوق للأسهم وبالتالي يرتفع السوق ليعوض الفرق في انخفاض الدولار والعكس العكس  ولذا تجد العلاقة بين الداوجونز ومؤشر الدولار هي علاقة عكسية  على المدى الطويل كما هو موضح على الشارتين التالين   مؤشر الداوجونز     مؤشر الدولار      خالص تحياتي

----------


## عياد

اخواني الكرام كل عام وانتم بخير وعيدكم مبارك وأعاد الله علينا هذا العيد وعلى الأمة الإسلامية بألف خير  . الداوجونز تراجع بشكل حاد في نصف جلسة الجمعة الماضية بعد أجازة عيد الشكر يوم الخميس الماضي وجاء التراجع العنيف بعد أن أعلنت حكومة دبي يوم الأربعاء الماضي أنها قد تطلب اعادة جدولة ديون شكرة دبي العالمية والتي تملك الحكومة الحصة الأكبر فيها والتي تشكل هذه الشركة الجزء الأكبر من ديون الإمارة والتي تبلغ 80 مليون دولار وهو الأمر الذي زاد من مخاوف المستثمرين في جميع أنحاء العالم من عدم قدرة الامارة على السداد وتأثر القطاع المصارف في كل أنحاء العالم . من الناحية الفنية مازال الداوجونز يمارس هوايته المعتادة نهاية كل شهر بالتراجع العنيف وبدأها يوم الجمعة الماضية ومن المتوقع ان يتراجع الداوجونز ضمن موجة تصحيحة حتى مستوى 10100 نقطة  . مؤخرا بدأت أقرا العديد من التقارير من المحللين العالمين يتوقعون فيها أن نرى خلال الفترة القادمة نزول عنيف قد يشبه نزول (سبتمبر 2008 ) على الأقل وعلى الرغم من حالة الصعود التي كان يعيشها الداوجونز خلال الأشهر القليلة الماضية إلا انه بدأت تظهر عليه علامات الضعف خلال الأونة الأخيرة وعدم القدرة على مواصلة الصعود فيما يشبه المريض الذي يصارع من أجل البقاء على قيد الحياة لذا فاني أرجح أنه على الأغلب قد يواجه موجة عنيفة من الهبوط الا ان السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هو أين هي نهاية الصعود الحالي ؟     خالص تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## اشرف الرنسيسى

كل التوقعات بتشير لكسر الداو جونز لل 10000 نقطة وبقوة الايام القادمة  واليوم طبعا نزلت البورصة المصرية 450 نقطة  هل نرى انخفاضات عنيفة مثل عام 2008 ؟ وهل هناك ما يستدعى ذلك الآن وما مدى تأثير ازمة دبى على الداو جونز

----------


## عياد

ارتفع الداوجونز خلال تعاملات اليوم الاثنين في مطلع تعاملات الأسبوع ولكنه مازال يتحرك على المدى القصير في حركة عرضية بين مستويي 10500 و 10194 نقطة  . الحركة العرضية وان كانت تشير لحالة من الحيرة الى ان تكونها في نهاية الحركة الصاعدة فإنها وتعطي الفرصة للمؤشرات والأسعار لإلتقاط الأنفاس قبل مواصلة الصعود  . لمواصلة الإتجاه الصاعد لابد من كسر الحد العلوي للحركة العرضية عند 10500 وبحجم تداول قوي     خالص تحياتي

----------


## techforex

شكرا أخي على هذا الموضوع ،سؤالي هو حول آخر نقطة ذكرتها وهي حجم التداول
ما هي البرامج التي تعطي حجم تداول مضبوط بالنسبة لمؤشر الداوجونز،و العملات كذلك (ولو أن الموضوع غير مخصص لذلك) وإن كانت مدفوعة المرجو فكرة حول ثمن الخدمة 
وشكرا جزيلا لك.

----------


## عياد

> شكرا أخي على هذا الموضوع ،سؤالي هو حول آخر نقطة ذكرتها وهي حجم التداول
> ما هي البرامج التي تعطي حجم تداول مضبوط بالنسبة لمؤشر الداوجونز،و العملات كذلك (ولو أن الموضوع غير مخصص لذلك) وإن كانت مدفوعة المرجو فكرة حول ثمن الخدمة 
> وشكرا جزيلا لك.

 أخي الكريم لم أفهم سؤالك بشكل واضح ولكن أي شركة تقدم تشارت للداوجونز تقدم أحجام التداول ويمكن مشاهدته على شكل أعمدة رأسية أسفل السعر أسفل السعر في مشاركتي السابقة  . بالنسبة لحجم التداول للعملات لم أرى شركة تقدم مثل هذه الخدمة ولو أن الشركات التي تستخدم الميتا تريدر في الأحيان تحسب حجم التداول الداخلي لديها وتضعه على الشارت وهذا بالطبع غير دقيق  أتمنى أن أكون أجبت على سؤالك وأي استفسار انا تحت أمرك   تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## techforex

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي،
بالنسبة للعملات فقد وضحت الفكرة، جزاك الله خيرا
سؤالي كان حول دقة هذا الحجم.
هل ممكن أن تعطيني رابط لبرنامج معين يحتوي على شارت الأسهم الأمريكية ،و الأروبية كذلك إن أمكن CAC40;DAX;... ; ويتيح الاشتغال على الديمو.
أرجو أني كنت واضحا :Asvc: 
وشكرا أخي العزيز

----------


## طاهرالمصرى

> شكرا جزيلا لك أخي،
> بالنسبة للعملات فقد وضحت الفكرة، جزاك الله خيرا
> سؤالي كان حول دقة هذا الحجم.
> هل ممكن أن تعطيني رابط لبرنامج معين يحتوي على شارت الأسهم الأمريكية ،و الأروبية كذلك إن أمكن CAC40;DAX;... ; ويتيح الاشتغال على الديمو.
> أرجو أني كنت واضحا
> وشكرا أخي العزيز

 تفضل  http://www.interactivebrokers.com/en/main.php

----------


## techforex

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي طاهر لكني لم أجد ما طلبت في الرابط الذي أرفقته
هناك أسهم أمريكا كندا والمكسيك... أو هذا ما رأيته على الأقل
صراحة أنا مهتم أكثر بالعملات وأود فقط استغلال نتائج تحليل المؤشرات المعروفة وتأثيرها على تبادل العملات 
وحسب ما أعلم فإن أشهرها الداوجونز النيكي و DAX ثم CAC 40 ،
أبحث عن بروكر يوفر لي شارت هذه المؤشرات وغيرها على برنامج يتيح إمكانية التحليل الفني عليها ،على الديمو طبعا
معذرة للأخ عياد عن الخروج من الموضوع
وشكرا جزيلا على تفاعلك أخي طاهر.

----------


## aassdd

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
مارايكم في الداو هل يكسر  نزولا10000
الاخ عيادة وجميع الاخوان نرجو التوضيح الله يجزاكم كل خير لتتضح الرؤية 
وشكرا للجميع.

----------


## Mz505

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> مارايكم في الداو هل يكسر نزولا10000
> الاخ عيادة وجميع الاخوان نرجو التوضيح الله يجزاكم كل خير لتتضح الرؤية 
> وشكرا للجميع.

  
السلام عليكم 
تحليلي عل الداو  
أنه متوجه هبوط إلى منطقه 9718.09 سوف يزورها في هذه المنطقه أظن والله أعلم لو أغلق فوقها سيصعد   
وأعتقادي الصعود سيكون وارد له بعد زيارته للسعر 9718.09  
هذا والله اعلم 
تقبل مروري   :Eh S(7):

----------


## aassdd

> السلام عليكم 
> تحليلي عل الداو  
> أنه متوجه هبوط إلى منطقه 9718.09 سوف يزورها في هذه المنطقه أظن والله أعلم لو أغلق فوقها سيصعد   
> وأعتقادي الصعود سيكون وارد له بعد زيارته للسعر 9718.09  
> هذا والله اعلم 
> تقبل مروري

 اشكرك على مرورك والله يعطيك العافية.

----------


## sgr

ممكن شارت للداو من سنتين

----------


## على الله توكلت

السلام عليكم 
تحليلي عل الداو 
أنه متوجه هبوط إلى منطقه 9718.09 سوف يزورها في هذه المنطقه أظن والله أعلم لو أغلق فوقها سيصعد  
وأعتقادي الصعود سيكون وارد له بعد زيارته للسعر 9718.09 
هذا والله اعلم 
تقبل مروري   
الف شكر يالغالي

----------


## مصطفى البنان

موفقين ان شاء الله

----------


## ابوبشار

للاخ الذي طلب شارت الداو من سنتين هذا شارت لعدة سنين تفضل

----------


## sgr

شكرا لك اخي ابو بشار
اذا ممكن اكثر من ذلك 
5-10 سنوات
لان هناك نموذج راس وكتفين 
وفقك الله

----------

